# MTB Touren Stolberg und Umgebung



## Wheeler9990 (15. August 2008)

Ich hab mich mal entschlossen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, da die vorhandenen nie wirklich passen.
Hier geht es um Touren die ich (oder natürlich gerne auch andere) mehr oder weniger regelmäßig von Werth, Vicht, Zweifall, Breinig, Brand und Aachen starte und das will ich nicht immer bei den festen Treffs in Mausbach, Zweifall oder Eschweiler reinschreiben.

Zum Start: Samstag 16.08. 10:45 ab JJ Vicht bzw. für Anreisende mit der Regionalbahn schon 10:28 Bahnhof Stolberg Aldstadt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6977

Tempo, Schwierigkeit und Dauer immer nach Teilnehmern, also keine Scheu.


----------



## DH_KERAM (15. August 2008)

Coole Sache man, du kommst noch gros raus.

MfG Keram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (22. August 2008)

Hi Mirko,

gute Idee, wird nur scheinbar noch nicht so recht angenommen.
Könnten die Sache ja mal nächste Woche  so ab ca. 18.00 mal anschieben.
Ach ja, hast du dein Fully mittlerweile.???

Und tschüß


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. August 2008)

Die letzten beiden Touren hab ich schon gar nicht hier angekündigt 

Morgen geht´s wahrscheinlich in die Eifel, steht aber noch nicht ganz fest.
Wir können gerne mal in der Woche fahren, war am Dienstag abend in Aachen unterwegs, hab wie gesagt verpennt hier was reinzuschreiben. Montag würde mir ganz gut passen. Mein Fully hab ich und geb ich nicht mehr her siehe http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/DrSsigerMT


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. August 2008)

Heute noch kurzfristig eine Super-Schönwetter-Tour Richtung Kalltal. Treffpunkte sind 12:00 Uhr Aachen Eismännchen und 12:00 Uhr bei mir in Werth. Wir treffen uns dann 12:50 am Sportplatz Vennwegen Birkenhof.


----------



## PacMan (30. August 2008)

Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über den Weg, Mirco. Kalltal ist auch unser Ziel...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. August 2008)

und auch Peter wollte dahin, aber da er sich nicht gemeldet hatte weiß ich das nicht...
na dann vielleicht bis gleich, wir sind die Staubwolke die vor euch immer kleiner wird


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. September 2008)

Hat heute nachmittag jemand Lust zu fahren? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall ne kleinere Runde, hab aber noch nichts konkretes geplant.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. September 2008)

Auf Grund des angekündigten Wetters würde ich morgen meine Best-of-Trails-Runde um Roetgen fahren mit möglichen Einstiegspunkten Werth, Gressenich,Mausbach,Vicht, Breinig, Vennwegen/Birkenhof und verschiedenen Ausstiegspunkten.

Alternativ hätte ich eine Runde mit Start und Ziel in Brand im Auge.

Wenn ich für beides keinen begeistern kann komme ich auch in den Aachener Wald.

Zeit ist mir völlig egal, Urlaub


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Zeit ist mir völlig egal, Urlaub


Nächste Woche auch noch? Dann könnten wir mal zusammen fahren...
Morgen bin ich leider schon verplant.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. September 2008)

Ja, aber in Schottland. Ab dem 21. wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. September 2008)

Jetzt hab ich es 2 mal wieder vergessen, aber hier die nächsten Termine:

Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr, Startpunkt schreibe ich morgen rein, kommt drauf an wer noch mit will.

Sonntag irgendwann, irgendwo, vielleicht startet Pacman ja die Anfängertour.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. September 2008)

Termin für heute: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7198


----------



## DH_KERAM (26. September 2008)

Ich glaub das liegt an dem Foto das keiner mit Fahren will.


----------



## PacMan (26. September 2008)

Könnte gut sein!


----------



## blackseal (26. September 2008)

...so wird das wohl sein. 
gib dir nen ruck und zeig dich mal von deiner besten seite, ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag fahren wir eine einsteigertaugliche Trailrunde in Aachen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7264
Wer will kann auch um 11:15 ab Breinig mitfahren (mit Auto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Oktober 2008)

sehr schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter, Bilder sind online...


----------



## Westwallbiker (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Gibt´s hier noch weitere Touren oder ist das erledigt (siehe Datum des letzten Eintrags)? Hätte nämlich Lust an Anschluß  !


----------



## ratze (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,es fahren immer ein paar Verrückte ! 
Morgen werde ich mit den Zweifallern( http://www.ride-wild.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 ) fahren,aber auch sonst gibt es noch nette Touren !
Hier findest du auch was !
http://forum.aachener-runde.de

Grüße
ratze


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt gibt´s auch wieder Touren hier. Nach 3 Monaten Zwangspause starte ich das neue Jahr mit der Glühweintour: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5430807#post5430807


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Januar 2009)

Wer hat Sonntag Zeit und Lust für 2-3h Trail-Surfen?
Start am liebsten 11:00 Uhr, Startpunkt egal, Gressenich, Vicht, Breinig...


----------



## Westwallbiker (8. Januar 2009)

Hört sich echt gut an, leider ist mir das zu früh! Aber gegen Mittag/13:30 pm Dir wahrscheinlich zu spät?!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich muss um spätestens 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, wird was kanpp.
Samstag ginge es auch später, aber eigentlich muss ich mal langsam die alte Wohnung räumen...


----------



## Bick (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mirco,

Willkommen in Hamich. Dann können wir ja bald mal gemeinsam los.

Grüße auch von Holger.

Bick


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Januar 2009)

Holger 
Ach ja, dein Kollege, dem es jetzt zu kalt zum Fahren ist.
Hab dich in Hamisch noch gar nicht gesichtet, wo wohnst du da?


----------



## Micky1969 (8. Januar 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wer hat Sonntag Zeit und Lust für 2-3h Trail-Surfen?
> Start am liebsten 11:00 Uhr, Startpunkt egal, Gressenich, Vicht, Breinig...


 

klingt gut, komme ich gerne mit. Startpunkt ist mir auch egal, richte mich da nach dir.
Gruß
Micky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Januar 2009)

Wie´s momentan aussieht starten wir in Kornelimünster und Radeln auf dem heilgen Trail Gottes Richtung Mulartshütte und Roetgen.


----------



## Micky1969 (8. Januar 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> auf dem heilgen Trail Gottes Richtung Mulartshütte und Roetgen.


 
 wo immer das sein mag... ich bleibe einfach dicht hinter dir.


----------



## Micky1969 (10. Januar 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wie´s momentan aussieht starten wir in Kornelimünster...



wie sieht's aus? Bleibt es bei Knolle, wann und wo?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Januar 2009)

11:15 Uhr Knolle an der Bahnhofsvision, direkt am Vennbahnweg. Hier ist der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7745
Ich schau morgen früh noch mal kurz hier rein, ansonsten ruf mich an. Bin z.Zt. nicht viel online, da nur UMTS.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Januar 2009)

Wer hat morgen (Sonntag 25.01.) Lust mitzufahren? Startpunkt und -Zeit stehen noch nicht fest.Am liebsten gegen 13-14 Uhr für ca. 3 Stunden.


----------



## Micky1969 (24. Januar 2009)

ich wollte auch morgen Nachmittag eine Runde drehen. Können also gut zusammen fahren. Wann und Wo? 14:00 Uhr passt mir gut!
Gruß
Micky


----------



## benito (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mirko !

Würde morgen gerne mitfahren. Als Treffpunkt würde ich Kreuzung Heisternerstr / Fasanenhang vorschlagen. Zwecks der Startzeit kannst du dich ja melden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Januar 2009)

da ich am Fasanenhang wohne kann ich bei dem Treffpunkt eigentlich schlecht nein sagen 
Marek kommt aber um 14:00 Uhr nach Buche 19.

Also 2 Treffpunkte:
13:30 Hamich Kreuzung
14:00 Uhr Buche 19

von da aus Richtung Laufenburg...
Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7799


----------



## benito (25. Januar 2009)

Morgen

Bin um 13:30 Uhr an der Kreuzung.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2009)

Heute Abend Lokalzeit Aachen, 19.30 Uhr, im Dritten gucken:

*                      Das Dorf: Stolberg-Mausbach                      *

In Mausbach wandelt man auf mysthischen Pfaden. Eine alte Felsformation stellt versteinerte Zwerge da, die einst die Bewohner in Angst und Schrecken versetzte. Heute sind diese kuriosen Steine eher eine touristische Attraktion. Aber zu Zeiten des Bergbaus in Mausbach waren die Menschen noch sehr abergläubig. Ein ganzes Archiv über das Dorf ist zusammen getragen worden, in dem viele Geschichten aus früheren Zeiten belegt sind. Ein Maler stellt den Ort dar, so wie er heute erscheint und viele Vereine sorgen für ein lebendiges Treiben im Dorf und beschäftigen sich unter anderem damit, den Ort moderner zu gestalte.


----------



## PacMan (29. Januar 2009)

Verdammt! Was für 'ne Felsformation?

Kann man sich die Lokalzeit auch im Internet angucken? Muss ich nachher mal suchen...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2009)

Gucken und aufzeichnen. Ich bin zu der Zeit in der Firma.


----------



## TvS (30. Januar 2009)

Hi!

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/01/29/lokalzeit-aachen-das-dorf.xml

Kommen aber keine Felsen drin vor.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## PacMan (31. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link!

Hmm... lag's an meiner Müdigkeit oder war der Beitrag ziemlich schwach? Also die Modell-Eisenbahn mag ja ganz nett sein, aber hatte ziemlich wenig mit dem Thema "Mausbach" zu tun. Und der Rest hätte auch für so ziemlich jedes andere Dorf gesagt werden können.

Nun ja. Auch egal.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Februar 2009)

Noch mal eine Runde um Stolberg: Am Sonntag gegen Mittag ab Zweifall, ca. 3h, viele Trails. Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (8. März 2009)

oder geht mal auf www.brand-riders.de ... und fahrt einfach mal mit wir sind oft in stolberg und umgebung unterwegs!

gruß Till


----------



## L1pp1 (1. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen 

ich lasse einfach mal viele liebe grüße da und werde versuchen beim nächsten mal eine runde mit euch zu drehen dadurch das ich auf der heisternerstrasse wohne würde sich das sicher anbieten fahre meistens alleine durch die wälder 

Gutten Tritt 

MFg Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. April 2009)

Hi Markus,

wow, noch einer aus Hamich. Ich bin jetzt ein paar Wochen wieder nicht gefahren. Sonntag 11:00 Uhr drehen wir die nächste Runde. Trailig aber erst mal wieder langsam. Wenn du Lust ahst melde dich.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## L1pp1 (3. April 2009)

Hi Mirco , 

mit sonntag morgen kann ich nicht 100 % zusagen habe meine tochter da und wir würden wahrscheinlich über denn mittag hinausfahren. Wo trefft ihr euch dann , falls ich die erlaubniss bekomme doch zu fahren und wohin treibt es euch dann  mit dem Bike ? 

Mfg Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. April 2009)

Wir fahren wahrscheinlich schon um 10:00 Uhr los, so dass du am späten Mittag zurück wärst und treffen uns wahrscheinlich in Breinig. Heute abend weiß ich bestimmt mehr, die Pläne verdichten sich .


----------



## Bick (3. April 2009)

...und zwar dahin gehend, daß der Holgi mitfährt, hat er mir gerade gesagt.

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mitzufahren - das hängt aber davon ab, was ich mir
morgen bikemäßig "antue".


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. April 2009)

Ja, Holgi ist wohl dabei. Er will um 10 starten, Thorsten erst um 11. Wir einigen uns da schon noch...
Wenn du dabei bist können wir ja zusammen von Hamisch losfahren.


----------



## Bick (3. April 2009)

könnten wir natürlich machen. wenn ich aber von Samstag noch dicke Beine
hab, dann bin ich auch eher nicht dabei.


----------



## L1pp1 (4. April 2009)

,......die frage der dinge , was machen wir in breinig und wo soll es von da aus hingehen ? und wie fahren wir nach breinig ? ,..... mich würde schon interesieren was für eine runde von euch gedacht ist ,.....


Mfg Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. April 2009)

So, es startet um 10:00 Uhr, wir wollen Gräben fahren, also Hasselbachangraben und Schneebachangraben, da wenig Höhenmeter und viele längere Zeit nicht unterwegs waren. Bis jetzt wollen wir uns in Hamich treffen (bei mir), aber ich denke, für diese Runde wäre Zweifall geeigneter. Wir können aber von Hamich gemeinsam starten, mit Bike oder mit Auto (Fahrradträger), je nach dem wie viel du fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. April 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ...Schneebachangraben, ...


Liegt noch Schnee am Schlehbachgraben? 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Micky1969 (4. April 2009)

Hi Mirco,
würde morgen auch mitfahren, kann mit dem Auto nach Hamich kommen. Wenn ihr aber sowieso über Zweifall/Breinig kommt würde ich natürlich hier "zusteigen". Sag mal bescheid wie dein Plan ist.
Bis morgen,
Micky


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. April 2009)

Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Zweifall Parkplatz Solchbachtal. Ich fahre entweder 9:30 in Hamich los oder 9:45 in Hamich mit Auto, da hätte ich noch Platz zum mitnehmen.
Wir fahren Gräben (Pascal, du hast ja keine Ahnung wie kalt es da noch ist  ) und wie gesagt langsam und nicht zu lang. Es ist natürlich jeder willkommen, aber bitte nur mitkommen, wer damit leben kann, nicht wieder so ne Einsteigertour, wo nur 10% Einsteiger sind und die anderen rasen wollen. Die Strecke von Hamich nach Zweifall und von Zweifall nach Hamich darf ruhig was flotter werden, wenn ich fit genug bin. Hab mich beim Betonieren was verhoben.


----------



## L1pp1 (4. April 2009)

Ich muss leider für morgen absagen gegen 10 uhr kommt meine kleine :/ 

aber da wir auf dem dorf leben sehen wir uns garantiert des öfteren 

Mfg Markus


----------



## miesel_ac (4. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn die tour wirklich nicht länger als 2,5 bis max 3 stunden geht wäre ich dabei. eventuell noch ein freund von mir. haben aber beide um 14 uhr ein termin in aachen ;-)
braucht euch aber auch nicht unbedingt nach uns zu richten weil man ja bestimmt auch ab irgendwo dann selber abkürzen kann!?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Micky1969 (4. April 2009)

Hi,
ja super, ich bin um 10:00 Uhr in Zweifall!
Bis morgen
Micky


----------



## L1pp1 (15. April 2009)

Tag Zusammen

hinter Simonskall der Rand Weg im Buhlert ist nicht befahrbar im Moment , Waldarbeiter Holzen da wie irre ab .Die Wege sind stark mit holz bestappelt quer versteht sich so das kein befahren dort möglich ist ich würde es meiden im moment dort zu fahren 

MFG Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. April 2009)

Ich wollte Sonntag in die Richtung, jedenfalls grob. Vom Hamich um die WBTS Richtung Vossenack und dann auf dem Rückweg über die Holzstege. Kalltal mal sehen...
jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## L1pp1 (16. April 2009)

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit , denke das ich mitfahren werde coole sache ! Aber mal abwarten ws das Wetter macht 

Könnten parallel vom Rennweg den trail fahren er ist bis auf ein kleines stück voll befahrbar! 

MFG 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. April 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> jemand Lust und Zeit?


Ja! Wenn das Wetter passt...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. April 2009)

Der Rennweg-Trail ist natürlich fest eingeplant. Warten wir mal das Wetter ab.


----------



## L1pp1 (16. April 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man einen Termin eintragen für Sonntag !!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. April 2009)

Mach ich, wann könnt ihr denn? Start 11:00 Uhr? Bis jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht leichte Bewölkung und trocken bei max. 17°C.


----------



## L1pp1 (16. April 2009)

11.00 uhr passt bei mir. Habe den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## Bick (16. April 2009)

Wie stehen denn die Chancen, daß wir um 13.00h wieder zurück in Hamich Downtown
sind? Länger kann ich keinesfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. April 2009)

Ja, 11:00 Uhr ist super. Jedenfalls bitte nicht früher.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. April 2009)

nicht vor 11:00 los und nicht nach 13:00 zurück ist was schwierig. Ich hab mal 11:00 Uhr eingestellt, können wir ja spontan noch ein wenig verschieben. Ich kann den ganzen Tag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8222


----------



## L1pp1 (17. April 2009)

Naja ich denke das 2 std dann was knapp sind um bis Germeter zu fahren ich glaube nicht das wir in 2std wieder in Hamich Downtown sind denke eher es wird nach 14.00 uhr sowas um den dreh. 

Vielleicht bekommst du es ja doch noch geregelt Ralph wäre eine supi sache.


MFG Markus


----------



## Bick (17. April 2009)

...nee leider bekomm ich DAS nicht geregelt. Sonntag ist doch Kinder-"Kommelion",
wie wir alle wissen. Da muß ich hin.


----------



## L1pp1 (17. April 2009)

Hier ist am 26 sten Erstkummunion eine woche spädder


----------



## Bick (17. April 2009)

da muß ich dann auch nochmal hin. Aber Montags erst...


----------



## DrecksBecks (17. April 2009)

wer fährt denn von euch auf Bundeswehrübungsplatz?


----------



## Bick (17. April 2009)

du meinst Buschmühle?


----------



## DrecksBecks (17. April 2009)

ja dort bin ich immer unterwegs!


----------



## Bick (17. April 2009)

wir sind da eher so die Tourenfahrer-Fraktion. Von daher selten bis gar nicht in
Buschmühle anzutreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (18. April 2009)

Buschmühle seltsamer Wald


----------



## L1pp1 (19. April 2009)

War eine super Tour heute bei klasse Wetter mit klasse Leuten . 
Hoffe es ergibt sich nochmal , hat mir riesen Spass gemacht 

Auf bald 

Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. April 2009)

Kann ich mich nur anschliessen, war ne tolle Tour. Hier die passenden Bilder dazu: http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/19042009# (für ne größere Auflösung einfach runterladen)


----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2009)

Interessante Äktschen-Fotos


----------



## PacMan (19. April 2009)

Yepp, hat Spaß gemacht! Hoffe, dass auch Sabine Spaß hatte, obwohl sie ja einiges einstecken musste.
Danke für die schönen neuen Wege, Mirco!


----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen *neuen Wege*, Mirco!


zeigen !!!


----------



## PacMan (19. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> zeigen !!!


Mitfahren!


----------



## L1pp1 (13. Mai 2009)

wenn das mal nicht geil ist 


rofl


----------



## Bick (28. Mai 2009)

Die Herrschaften:

Was geht (fährt) an Pfingsten denn so?  Sonntag und / oder Montag wär ganz nett - 
jeweils ab ca. 12.00h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Mai 2009)

Klingt gut, hab an beiden Tagen Zeit.


----------



## bexxx (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

klingt gut  wahrscheinlich ist Montag für mich besser, aber das entscheidet sich bis Freitag.

Wo würdet Ihr Euch treffen und welchen Umfang soll die Tour haben?

Lg,
bexxx


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Mai 2009)

da wir beide aus Hamich sind...
Ich bin aber flexibel was den Startpunkt angeht. Was die Dauer angeht auch solange ihr auf mich wartet


----------



## L1pp1 (28. Mai 2009)

Geplannt ist bei mir auch noch nichts , würde mich anschliessen  ich bin weder Zeitlich noch von der Länge eingeschränkt hoffe wir nehmen ein paar km in angriff dann 

bis dahin
Gute Fahrt ohne Platten


----------



## Bick (29. Mai 2009)

ich hatte mal angedacht, so Richt K-Baum, weiter nach Vossenack, in Kleinhau runter
nach Obermaubach, bis Simonskall und dann über Kalltalsperre und Jägerhaus wieder
zurück... Können gerne aber auch anderweitig planen.


----------



## L1pp1 (29. Mai 2009)

hört sich für mich auf jeden fall super an , ich werde auf jeden fall dann mitfahren freue mich drauf nicht nur auf die Tour  

vielleicht fährt der Kurze auch mit der sollte von seinem Seminar wieder zurück sein !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (29. Mai 2009)

Hätte folgenden Vorschlag: Sonntag ins Kalltal, evtl. "Anreise" über Rennweg, statt
K-Baum. Den Kurzen können wir ja am G-Kreuz aufpicken und dann über WBTS auf´n
Rennweg.

Und Montag würd ich dann ggfs. noch ´ne kürzere Tour dranhängen wollen. Das gute
Wetter muß ausgenutzt werden.

Werd morgen die Termine einstellen.


----------



## bexxx (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kannst Du kurz sagen, wie lang die Strecke ungf. wird? Ich würde wohl gerne mitkommen 

Was den Startpunkt angeht muss ich eh noch gucken wie ich dahin komme. 

Bis morgen 
bexxx


----------



## L1pp1 (30. Mai 2009)

Hi bexxx 

ich schätze mal das die Kalltalrunde um die 60 - 70 km liegen wird von obermaubach geht es über Zerkall die Kall entlang bis zur Talsperre beim letzten mal hatte ich knapp 70 km mit Bick auf dem Tacho aber ohne große Steigungen und alles im lockern Tempo angenehm zu fahren  

Grüße Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Mai 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> Hätte folgenden Vorschlag: Sonntag ins Kalltal, evtl. "Anreise" über Rennweg, statt
> K-Baum. Den Kurzen können wir ja am G-Kreuz aufpicken und dann über WBTS auf´n
> Rennweg.
> 
> ...


 
Der Kurze ist wieder zurück und muß am Sonntag und Montag auf Spätschicht arbeiten. Würde falls jemand lust hat Heute eine Runde fahren . Wollte so um 14Uhr losfahren. Tel.0160-97721676

Gruß und schönes Pfingsfest
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (30. Mai 2009)

Juchuuuu! Der Kurze ist wieder da. Hi, Micha! Schade, daß du nicht mitfahren kannst. Aber
demnächst findet sich bestimmt nochmal die Gelegenheit. Heute kann ich leider nicht.

@ all:Termin ist eingetragen!


----------



## Bick (30. Mai 2009)

Achtung!!!

Startzeitpunkt verschoben. Geht erst um 13.15 Uhr los. Hab vergessen, daß ich 
morgen kurz vor der Tour noch "Taxi" für meinen Nachbarn spielen muß...


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Mai 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> Juchuuuu! Der Kurze ist wieder da. Hi, Micha! Schade, daß du nicht mitfahren kannst. Aber
> demnächst findet sich bestimmt nochmal die Gelegenheit. Heute kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> @ all:Termin ist eingetragen!


 
Hätte dich auch nochmal gerne gesehen.


----------



## bexxx (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Danke für die Nachricht 

Geht klar.

bexxx


----------



## L1pp1 (30. Mai 2009)

alles klar Ralf notiert kommt mir entgegen bis morgen dann freue mich drauf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Juni 2009)

Unserer Pfingstmontags-Tour fehlte es an nichts, außer an Ralf und Markus. Habt ihr euch Sonntag zu sehr verausgabt? Egal, wir hatten am Ende
65km
35km ab und bis Treffpunkt
30 Kugeln Eis
2 Überschläge
1 Panne
1 Schwerverletzen 
0 Regen und Wolken

Bilder sind online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juni 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Unserer Pfingstmontags-Tour fehlte es an nichts, außer an Ralf und Markus. Habt ihr euch Sonntag zu sehr verausgabt? Egal, wir hatten am Ende
> 65km
> 35km ab und bis Treffpunkt
> 30 Kugeln Eis
> ...


 
Da hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen,hatte aber auch schön warm bei 45°C und es schien die Sonne.


----------



## L1pp1 (2. Juni 2009)

hatten auch vom vortag  60 km in den beinen sind geschmeidig über obermaubach durch das kalltal richtung Jägerhaus geradelt wesentlich schöner als der HBG  und der arme kurze durfte schuften


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin nächste Woche beruflich von Montag bis Mittwoch in Stollberg.
Wenn ich nen "Babysitter" hier finde, der Bock auf ne Feierabendrunde hätte würde ich mein Bike mitnehmen. 
Wär super wenn was gehen würde.


Gruß
Bernd

Ps: komme aus der Nürnberger Gegend!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Juni 2009)

Meinst du auch Stolberg mit einem "l" bei Aachen? Aber bei mir ist eh nichts machen, ich bin beruflich in Antwerpen.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Meinst du auch Stolberg mit einem "l" bei Aachen? Aber bei mir ist eh nichts machen, ich bin beruflich in Antwerpen.



Uups!! Wer schreiben kann ist klar im Vorteil! Meinte schon Stolberg bei Aachen


----------



## L1pp1 (2. Juni 2009)

naja aus stolberg kommt sogesehen niemand hier der auch schreibt , der Thread ist eigentlich ziemlich verkehrt da ich keinen kenne hier der um stolberg fährt oder an stolberg fährt 

wir können uns gerne abends in Gressenich mal treffen und eine Runde um die Wehebachtalspeere drehen vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit . Im Prinzip ist alles abhängig davon ab wann du kannst !!


Mfg 
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> naja aus stolberg kommt sogesehen niemand hier der auch schreibt , der Thread ist eigentlich ziemlich verkehrt da ich keinen kenne hier der um stolberg fährt oder an stolberg fährt
> 
> wir können uns gerne abends in Gressenich mal treffen und eine Runde um die Wehebachtalspeere drehen vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit . Im Prinzip ist alles abhängig davon ab wann du kannst !!
> 
> ...


Hey Markus,
da ich ja ein Auto dabei habe ist es kein Problem für mich irgendwohin zu  fahren. Von der Uhrzeit her denke ich das 17:30 bei mir Ok wäre.Viel früher ist leider nicht möglich. Wenn es regnet habe ich auch null Bock meinen dann versifften Bock in das Mietauto zu wuchten. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Markus, naja, als ich den Fred eröffnet habe, hab ich noch in Stolberg gewohnt und ich starte immer noch viele Touren in Vicht, Breinig und Zweifall.


----------



## L1pp1 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi bernd 

wir können dann gerne abends eine runde drehen um die WBTS denke das wir schön 2-3 std Touren können denke das Ralph um die zeit auch kann wenn er lust hat versteht sich und das wetter mitspielt  was fährst du den meistens oder am liebsten Trail , downhill etc ? ich bin eher der Tourer mit ein wenig von allem !

@ Mirco : Mit dem Thread sollte kein vorwurf sein oder ähnliches war nur eine feststellung der tatsachen  

Greetz

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Hi bernd
> 
> wir können dann gerne abends eine runde drehen um die WBTS denke das wir schön 2-3 std Touren können denke das Ralph um die zeit auch kann wenn er lust hat versteht sich und das wetter mitspielt  was fährst du den meistens oder am liebsten Trail , downhill etc ? ich bin eher der Tourer mit ein wenig von allem !
> 
> ...


Hallo MArkus,
klingt ja gut! Finde es immer wieder gut wenn man durchs Biken neue Leute kennenlernt. 
In der Haupsache fahre ich technische Sachen(Treppen,verblockt usw.) also Schwerpunkt Enduro/Freeride aber immer mit einer Tour verbunden. Bikepark ist auch drin.  Touren ist voll Ok solange der Teer und Waldautobahnenanteil nicht überwiegt. 
Ach ja meine Bikes wiegen 16 bzw. 18,5 Kg. Dh. Topspeed in der Ebene oder am Berg führt bei mir schnell zu Herz Rythmusstörungen !!
Kondi ist schon vorhanden, kann halt nur nicht mit CC-Race Speed durch die Gegend pflügen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## L1pp1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hi bernd 

ich bin eher der Tourer habe ein relativ leichtes Hardtail fahre zwar auch schon mal ab und an leichte trails , aber denke das ich da für dich eher der weniger passende Begleiter bin . am besten schreibst du mal PacMan an der ist da eher der jenige der nach deinem geschmack fahren wird .

Mfg 
Markus


----------



## PacMan (4. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> ...am besten schreibst du mal PacMan an der ist da eher der jenige der nach deinem geschmack fahren wird .


Ich fühle mich geehrt. 
Aber leider hab ich an den Tagen keine Zeit. Sorry.


----------



## burns68 (4. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ach ja meine Bikes wiegen 16 bzw. 18,5 Kg. Dh. Topspeed in der Ebene oder am Berg führt bei mir schnell zu Herz Rythmusstörungen !!



 DAS KENNE ICH!!! 

Ich bin zuletzt mit 'nem 18,5-Kilo-Rad 'ne Tour gefahren, das Ding hat total spaß gemacht, aber absolut nicht tourentauglich.


----------



## AC-Stef (4. Juni 2009)

überflüssiges Gewicht kann man mit Muskelkraft wieder gut machen 

mein Bike wiegt auch 17 Kg


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2009)

Mann kann auch mit ein ...


> ... relativ leichtes Hardtail ...


... prima ...


> ... technische Sachen(Treppen,verblockt usw.) ...


fahren ! [1] [2]
Vor allen Dingen, wenn man auch mal das tun muss !

Gell, Pascal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Hi bernd
> 
> ich bin eher der Tourer habe ein relativ leichtes Hardtail fahre zwar auch schon mal ab und an leichte trails , aber denke das ich da für dich eher der weniger passende Begleiter bin . am besten schreibst du mal PacMan an der ist da eher der jenige der nach deinem geschmack fahren wird .
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,
also ich habe nicht den Anspruch, nur auf schwierigen Trails unterwegs zu sein. Wenn es einfach ne schöne Tour ist passt das auch. Wenn du allerdings bevorzugt die Kette auf dem großen Blatt hast hätte ich wohl Probleme.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen, wenn man auch mal das tun muss !
> 
> Gell, Pascal ?


Einfach die falsche Richtung!!


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Einfach die falsche Richtung!!


Auf der anderen Seite ging's ja noch schöner runter. 
Aber ja, in solchen Situationen hab ich René um die 3kg weniger am Bike beneidet.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ging's ja noch schöner runter.
> Aber ja, in solchen Situationen hab ich René um die 3kg weniger am Bike beneidet.



Hört sich ja vielversprechend an!! Ist das in der weiteren Umgebung von Stolberg?

Wenn nächste Woche keiner Zeit hat könnte mir vielleich jemand ne Tourbeschreibung (gern auch per PN) oder noch besser GPS Daten zukommen lassen, damit ich nicht ganz planlos durch die Gegend irre?
Will nicht plötzlich im Hürtgenwald in einem alten Minenfeld stehen!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hört sich ja vielversprechend an!! Ist das in der weiteren Umgebung von Stolberg?


Naja, kommt drauf an, wie du "weitere Umgebung" definierst. 
Guckst du hier.

Ich empfehle dir übrigens 'ne Tour durch den Aachener Stadtwald. Da kommst du auf kleinem Raum am schnellsten auf deine Kosten.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an, wie du "weitere Umgebung" definierst.
> Guckst du hier.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir übrigens 'ne Tour durch den Aachener Stadtwald. Da kommst du auf kleinem Raum am schnellsten auf deine Kosten.


Für ne Feierabend Tour vielleicht doch etwas zu weit!

Was wäre denn ein guter Startpunkt in Aachen??

Ein Guide wäre mir natürlich lieber!!! Bin immer noch zu haben!!!


----------



## L1pp1 (10. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs 

wie schaut es aus am Freitag ,  einer Lust und Urlaub um eine Runde zu drehen ! Werde auf jeden fall fahren denke ich mal .  Für die Tour habe ich noch nichts konkretes geplant außer das ich um die 60 km ( oder mehr ) gerne machen würde denke mal Richtung Kalltal . Passe mich aber der Gruppe gerne auch an . 

Los Los es soll schönes Wetter geben zumindest trocken 

Ich bin zeitlich nicht gebunden  denke aber das ich gegen 12 00 gerne starten würde


----------



## Bick (11. Juni 2009)

Hätte schon Bock. Aber 12.00 los ist mir zu spät. Muß um 16.00h wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## L1pp1 (11. Juni 2009)

würde auch eher starten daran sollte es nicht scheitern


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> würde auch eher starten daran sollte es nicht scheitern


 
Fahre am Samstag um 13Uhr falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.Morgen bin ich mit Frau in Köln.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn es freitag nicht zu hart wird und das Wetter mitspielt begleite ich dich  habe meine Tochter da muss das auch erst mit ihr dann noch klären "fast vergessen" 

Was ist den nun mit Freitag ihr wollt mich alleine Kurbeln lassen ?
Also wie immer


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. Juni 2009)

Muss leider Freitrag arbeiten. Da ich Samstag zu einer Feier muss fahre ich Samstag vormittag eine nicht zu lange Runde.


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde
fahre morgen Früh ab 10.30Uhr eine gemütliche Runde ca.2-3Std. falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Tel. 0160-97721676


----------



## L1pp1 (16. Juni 2009)

hatte meine kleine da Michael hoffe es ergibt sich nochmal wie schaut es denn mit deinen schichten aus 

Gruß Markus


----------



## bladerunner (16. Juni 2009)

Erkundungstour: 

Möchte Donnerstag Vormittag mal Richtung Obermaubach starten und einen beschriebenen Wanderweg um Mausauel erkunden. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit zu fahren? 





*Wer morgens länger liegen bleibt, bekommt Dekubitus am Steiß*


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> hatte meine kleine da Michael hoffe es ergibt sich nochmal wie schaut es denn mit deinen schichten aus
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
Habe Nachtschicht und werde morgen ab 15Uhr eine gemütliche Runde fahren.Also falls jemand auf eine Runde Opa fahren steht um 15Uhr bei mir.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Donnerstag schlafen ich und träume vom fahren.


----------



## bladerunner (16. Juni 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe Nachtschicht und werde morgen ab 15Uhr eine gemütliche Runde fahren.Also falls jemand auf eine Runde Opa fahren steht um 15Uhr bei mir.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37
> ...




Dann träume schön und komm gut an..


----------



## L1pp1 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn es Wetter mitspielt werde ich zu dir kommen Michael


----------



## burns68 (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Ihr Stolberger!!!

Freitag FAT????? Uhrzeit kann verschoben werden, sollte aber nicht all zu spät werden! Bei schlechtem Wetter fällt die Tour aus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8583

Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Stolberger!!!
> 
> Freitag FAT????? Uhrzeit kann verschoben werden, sollte aber nicht all zu spät werden! Bei schlechtem Wetter fällt die Tour aus.
> 
> ...


 
Für mich ist Fat ab 6Uhr .  Fahre am Dienstagmorgen eine Runde falls das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Olli , 

wo wollt ihr denn hin , komme aus Hamich besteht ein möglicher altanativ einstieg für mich ?

MFG 

Markus


----------



## burns68 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Lippi,

ich denke wir fahren Richtung Mul(r)atshütte, da besteht wohl kaum die Möglichkeit Dich in Hamich abzuholen. Ich habe den Termin jetzt auf 17:30 Uhr verschoben, vielleicht schaffst Du es ja bist Eschweiler.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## celle (19. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Lippi,
> 
> ich denke wir fahren Richtung *Muratshütte*...



Dann wird es aber eine lange Fahrt, der ist doch gerade in Barcelona, oder?


----------



## burns68 (19. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> ... Mul(r)atshütte, ...


----------



## L1pp1 (22. Juni 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fat ab 6Uhr .  Fahre am Dienstagmorgen eine Runde falls das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Wann willst du losraddeln ? denke du hast bestümmt spätschicht oder ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Wann willst du losraddeln ? denke du hast bestümmt spätschicht oder ?
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
Wollte gegen 10.30Uhr los habe nämlich Frei und ab Mittwoch Spätschicht.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (22. Juni 2009)

wie wäre es mit 11 00 uhr bei dir ?

muss den Hund noch vor die tür lassen und brauche auch noch ein wenig bis zu dir,... würde dann gegen 10 30 hier bei mir los strampeln


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit 11 00 uhr bei dir ?
> 
> muss den Hund noch vor die tür lassen und brauche auch noch ein wenig bis zu dir,... würde dann gegen 10 30 hier bei mir los strampeln


 

Jo geht klar,wir fahren richtung Belgien.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Juni 2009)

Morgen FAT? Da es wieder schwülwarm werden soll wollte ich erst um 18:00 Uhr los. Richtung ist mir egal, kommt drauf an wo wer mitfährt. Ich starte in Hamich, entweder Richtung Mausbach/Breinig oder Richtung Langerwehe/WBTS.


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Morgen FAT? Da es wieder schwülwarm werden soll wollte ich erst um 18:00 Uhr los. Richtung ist mir egal, kommt drauf an wo wer mitfährt. Ich starte in Hamich, entweder Richtung Mausbach/Breinig oder Richtung Langerwehe/WBTS.


 

Ich möchte am Mittwoch eine Runde fahren. Habe bis Morgen noch Spätschicht  und am Mittwoch noch BR-Sitzung.Würde gegen 16.00-17.00Uhr losfahren. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Wheeler weiß noch nicht genau fahren werde ich auf jeden fall heute ein Stück , wenn ich es schaffe komme ich gegen 17 55 uhr bei dir vorbei (weiß noch nicht wie es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut .

@Kurzer hört sich gut an zeitlich sollte es auch gehen bei mir 16 00 wäre klasse da haben wir ein wenig zeit  um ein paar km zu strampeln !! Telern am besten vorher nochmal kurz  

Gruß 
Markuz


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Hi Wheeler weiß noch nicht genau fahren werde ich auf jeden fall heute ein Stück , wenn ich es schaffe komme ich gegen 17 55 uhr bei dir vorbei (weiß noch nicht wie es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut .
> 
> @Kurzer hört sich gut an zeitlich sollte es auch gehen bei mir 16 00 wäre klasse da haben wir ein wenig zeit  um ein paar km zu strampeln !! Telern am besten vorher nochmal kurz
> 
> ...


 
Bin ca. 15.45Uhr zu Hause und würde mich dann fertig machen.Anrufen geht schlecht weil Dienstag Spät und Mittwoch von 7-15.35Uhr.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (29. Juni 2009)

wenn das wetter mitspielt fahre ich dann gegen 16 00 uhr hier in hamich downtown los ! denke das sollte dann auch bei dir hinhauen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Michael,

freut mich, dass du noch mal zu einer Zeit startest, wo auch die normalsterblichen Arbeiter mitfahren können. Aber bitte eher 17 als 16 Uhr!!! Ich bin erst gegen 16:30 zu Hause. Wenn du in meine Richtung losfährst kannst du mich ja irgendwo aufgabeln, dann bin dabei.
Heute wird 18:00 Uhr bei mir doch knapp, musste auf Außendienst, mal sehen...

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## L1pp1 (29. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> wenn das wetter mitspielt fahre ich dann gegen 16 00 uhr hier in hamich downtown los ! denke das sollte dann auch bei dir hinhauen.




wir sollten uns schon einigen  

fahre von Zweifall dann nicht wieder zurück wenn ich von Hamich losfahre 
am besten eine zeit ausmachen wann wir alle losfahren , oder einen treffpunkt  wie Gottfriedkreuz oder co ausmachen! Mir eigentlich sowohl als auch vollkommen egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Juni 2009)

So Markus, ich wäre jetzt fertig zum Fahren, muss aber nicht mehr sein, muss morgen wieder früh raus und spät zurück.

Mittwoch könnte ich mit etwas Glück früher Feierabend machen, aber ich geh mal eher davon aus, dass ich um 16:45 in Hamich starten kann. Wenn ich mich mitnehmen wollt kann ich ja so früh wie ich es schaffe bei dir vorbei kommen und der Kurze starmpelt schon in unsere Richtung.


----------



## L1pp1 (29. Juni 2009)

jo super bin dabei freue mich drauf , bin heute nachmittag auch schon um die WBTS geradelt  , und habe für mich neue wege erkundet und abgefahren ! 

Wenn der Kurze da mitmacht und wir uns in der Mitte dann treffen wäre es optimal ! Ich würde Vorschlagen der Kurze soll entscheiden der kennt sich ja auch fast überall aus  

Können auch vom Kurzen aus starten ! ganz davon abhängig wo der kurze hinfahren will ! passe mich da voll an


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> jo super bin dabei freue mich drauf , bin heute nachmittag auch schon um die WBTS geradelt , und habe für mich neue wege erkundet und abgefahren !
> 
> Wenn der Kurze da mitmacht und wir uns in der Mitte dann treffen wäre es optimal ! Ich würde Vorschlagen der Kurze soll entscheiden der kennt sich ja auch fast überall aus
> 
> Können auch vom Kurzen aus starten ! ganz davon abhängig wo der kurze hinfahren will ! passe mich da voll an


 

Also ich wollte einfach fahren mir ist das egal. Ich komme euch entgegen und wir treffen uns am Gottfriedskreuz.Wichtig ist das Bier danach und endlich das Wetter genießen ausser auf dem Werk bei 40°C und mehr.Würde sagen so gegen 17Uhr das müßte oder sollte für Mirco passen.Falls Mirco Früher kann dann meldet er sich.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (1. Juli 2009)

es war eine schöne Runde heute hat mir wie immer spass gemacht . Hoffe Mirco konnte es auch ein wenig genießen troz seiner startprobleme  

Und das Weizen war ,...........hmmmmmmmmm legger 

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## L1pp1 (2. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Morgen eine Runde um und an der WBTS ?
2-3 std start gegen 9 00 uhr ?


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen eine Runde um und an der WBTS ?
> 2-3 std start gegen 9 00 uhr ?


 
Werde Morgen Nachmittag sehr wahrscheinlich eine Runde fahren.Sonntag habe ich Frühschicht.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (2. Juli 2009)

hmmm wann willst du los ? denke ich begleite dich ,...


----------



## bladerunner (2. Juli 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen eine Runde um und an der WBTS ?
> 2-3 std start gegen 9 00 uhr ?




Ich bin dabei.


----------



## L1pp1 (2. Juli 2009)

Bexxx fährt auch mit ich trage dann einen termin ein !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8692


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (2. Juli 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Bexxx fährt auch mit ich trage dann einen termin ein !!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8692





Na den Startpunkt find ich doch mal komfortabel.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder ein funktionierendes und eingebautes Tretlager habe bin ich dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder ein funktionierendes und eingebautes Tretlager habe bin ich dabei.


 

zu a. fahre gegen 17Uhr 

zu b. Und einen Herren statt Damensattel.Aber du hast dich an das Frau sein gewöhnt.


----------



## L1pp1 (3. Juli 2009)

Fahre mit dir Kurzer denke ich , versuche dich gegen 1600 mal tele technich zu erreichen um alles weitere zu klären


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Juli 2009)

Sattel hab ich, Tretlager erst Montag, aber das geht schon noch für eine Tour hoffe ich. Allerdings hab ich morgens keine Zeit. Ich fahre nachmittags mit meiner Freundin und 2 anderen eine Tour, falls jemand Lust auf 30 gemütliche Kilometern mit langsamen und nicht zu schweren Trails hat einfach mal melden.


----------



## L1pp1 (4. Juli 2009)

Schade nächste mal vielleicht 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kurzer 

war eine schöne Runde heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von mir Michael. Feier nicht zu viel, dass du nächste Woche noch fit bist


----------



## L1pp1 (7. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Disaster auf dem Trail am Sonntag , habe ich das Schaltauge gewechselt. Nach einstellarbeiten scheint es das auch gewesen zu sein , war heute im Gelände und alles war so wie es sein sollte.

Danke für die Begleitungen am Sonntag 
Ich hoffe auf ein nächtes mal 
Gruß 
Markus


----------



## bladerunner (7. Juli 2009)

Dankeschön für die schöne Ausfahrt Markus, 
auch wenn es die ein oder andere lästige Begleiterscheinung gab, es ist ja gut für Dich ausgegangen.

Hoffe auch das wir das mal mit etwas mehr Zeit wiederholen können.


Beste Grüße
Udo


----------



## bexxx (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,

war eine echt schöne Tour am Morgen 



L1pp1 schrieb:


> Nach dem Disaster auf dem Trail am Sonntag , habe ich das Schaltauge gewechselt. Nach einstellarbeiten scheint es das auch gewesen zu sein , war heute im Gelände und alles war so wie es sein sollte.



Gut dass nicht mehr kaputt gegangen ist!

Lieben Gruss,
bexxx


----------



## L1pp1 (8. Juli 2009)

Bin den Trail nochmal nachgefahren vorgestern , und an der gleichen Stelle lag die Wurzel wieder


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo
morgen um halb sechs an der Schutzhütte Buche 19 eine Feierabendrunde.Falls jemand ausser Herrn Bick mitfahren möchte bitte melden.Tel. 0160-97721676

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kooooomme.


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ich kooooomme.



Wir treffen uns erst um 18Uhr bitte beachten.Herr Bick ist nicht früher fertig.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juli 2009)

ist mir auch lieber. Wie lang wollt ihr denn fahren? Bis später.


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ist mir auch lieber. Wie lang wollt ihr denn fahren? Bis später.



Denke  bis 20.30Uhr so ungefähr mal sehen was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (13. Juli 2009)

Bin schon früher Unterwegs werde um die Mittagszeit starten , möchte richtung Kalltal fahren um einige km zu machen . 

Wünsche euch trozdem viel Spass und eine schöne FAT


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Bin schon früher Unterwegs werde um die Mittagszeit starten , möchte richtung Kalltal fahren um einige km zu machen .
> 
> Wünsche euch trozdem viel Spass und eine schöne FAT



Bin erst noch zur Kartbahn einige km fahren.Mal sehen ob Schumi da ist die alte Zecke.

Dir auch viel Spass.


----------



## L1pp1 (13. Juli 2009)

Würde ich nach Eupen fahren schnellere Karts schönere strecke , gleiche entfernung  Billiger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juli 2009)

oder du machst ne Probefahrt im Mini Cooper S, noch schöner, freie Streckenwahl, noch billiger, es sei denn du läßt dich blitzen.


----------



## L1pp1 (14. Juli 2009)

Wollte am Sonntag eine Runde drehen mal schauen wie das wetter wird wenn es passt dann ca 3-5 std Richtung Buhlert einer Lust mitzufahren !!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. Juli 2009)

Lust ja, aber frag Freitag noch mal, dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## bladerunner (15. Juli 2009)

Eine Bunkertour, denke ich bin dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Juli 2009)

Werde morgen eine Runde fahren ab 10.30Uhr falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (15. Juli 2009)

hmmm hatte schon vor morgen zu fahren wollte Richtung Dreilägerbachtalsperre über HBG  um mal zu schauen ob ich alleine nach hause finde  !! Wie lange willst du fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (15. Juli 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> hmmm hatte schon vor morgen zu fahren wollte Richtung Dreilägerbachtalsperre über HBG  um mal zu schauen ob ich alleine nach hause finde  !! Wie lange willst du fahren ?



Wollte 2-3Std. weil ich noch auf Nachtschicht muß.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (16. Juli 2009)

War mir etwas zu früh bis ich morgends alles hier versorgt habe bin ich etwas später dran.(Hund und co ) nächste mal hoffe du hast eine schöne runde


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juli 2009)

Jemand lust auf eine FAT morgen Nachmittag ab 17Uhr dann melden.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Juli 2009)

ich bin in bis Mittag in Frankfurt, wenn ichs schaffe schicke ich dir ne SMS.


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ich bin in bis Mittag in Frankfurt, wenn ichs schaffe schicke ich dir ne SMS.



geht in Ordnung,wo treffen wir uns bei Bedarf?


----------



## L1pp1 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe morgen abend Proben !! Werde es wohl auch nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Juli 2009)

möglichst nah bei mir, denn wenn, dann wird es zeitlich eh knapp. Buche19?


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> möglichst nah bei mir, denn wenn, dann wird es zeitlich eh knapp. Buche19?




geht in Ordnung.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ich bin in bis Mittag in Frankfurt, wenn ichs schaffe schicke ich dir ne SMS.



Muß leider absagen,da ich in Aachen einen Roller für den Langen abholen muß.Weiß nicht genau wann ich zurück bin. Mal sehen nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag dann habe ich Urlaub und diese Woch ab morgen Spät.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Juli 2009)

Hab heute ein paar neue Wege erkundet, war nett, das können wir dann Mittwoch noch mal fahren.


----------



## L1pp1 (21. Juli 2009)

habe mittwoch keine zeit wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## bladerunner (21. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hab heute ein paar neue Wege erkundet, war nett, das können wir dann Mittwoch noch mal fahren.




switch, wann möchtest Du Mittwoch los? Heute hat man mir schließlich die Trainingseinheit versaut bzw. die Zeit geklaut.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. Juli 2009)

Da war allerdings der nächste Mittwoch gemeint. Wenn´s nach mir geht wieder so 17:00 Uhr, der Kurze hat ja glaube ich dann Urlaub, dem sollte es egal sein.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Da war allerdings der nächste Mittwoch gemeint. Wenn´s nach mir geht wieder so 17:00 Uhr, der Kurze hat ja glaube ich dann Urlaub, dem sollte es egal sein.



Habe an dem Mittwoch noch BR-Sitzung aber schon Urlaub das sind dann wieder Überstunden.Aber 17Uhr passt genau.Das halten wir im Auge.


----------



## timme1300 (24. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich komme aus aachen (männlich, 26) und suche ein paar mtb´ler zum touren.
würde gerne am sonntag (26.07.) ne tour in der nordeifel machen. gibt es irgendjemand bei dem ich mich einklinken könnte oder hat jemand lust sich anzuschließen?

vg, tim


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2009)

Wollte Sonntag auch was fahren, soll ja endlich wieder schön werden. Ab wann und wie lange willst du denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timme1300 (24. Juli 2009)

nach dem aufstehen und frühstücken (so gegen 10.00?) und sollte schon 2, 3, 4 stündchen gehen. bin flexibel.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2009)

Klingt gut, 10:00 allerdings nur, wenn der Treffpunkt nicht in Aachen liegt, dann eher 10:30. Wo solls denn losgehen? Ich bin flexibel.


----------



## timme1300 (24. Juli 2009)

da du aus hamich kommst, kennst du bestimmt ein paar schöne strecken im hürtgenwald. also würde ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns irgendwo bei dir, von mir aus um 11.00 (denn dann hätte ich ja die anreise ?
alternativ habe ich ein buch mit touren (wegbeschreibung inkl. gps daten falls du eins hast, ich leider nicht) z.b. in der gegend von nideggen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2009)

Wir können von mir aus ins Kalltal fahren. Wären dann so 50/50 WAB und Trails. Finde ich auch ohne GPS  Geht auch mehr Trails, aber dann kommen wir natürlich nicht so weit. Mehr WAB geht immer.


----------



## timme1300 (24. Juli 2009)

hört sich fantastisch an, wo treffen wir uns nun?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2009)

Kannst du dir aussuchen. In Hamich, Gressenich, Mausbach, Schevenhütte....


----------



## timme1300 (24. Juli 2009)

11.00 in schevenhütte an dem großen parkplatz kurz vor der forellenzucht (nideggener straße)?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2009)

OK, bis Sonntag dann. Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## PacMan (24. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> OK, bis Sonntag dann. Sonst noch wer dabei?


Vielleicht. Wenn ich bis dahin wach bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (25. Juli 2009)

Nein habe Besuch da , fahre erst gegen nachmittag!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich muss wohl für nächsten Mittwoch absagen, aber morgen 11:00 Uhr geht klar.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Juli 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl für nächsten Mittwoch absagen, aber morgen 11:00 Uhr geht klar.




So ein Mist bin danach in Urlaub.Mal sehen ob sonst noch einer fährt.


----------



## Bick (26. Juli 2009)

Mich leider auch nix fahren. 


Gabel beim Service, Ersatzteil nicht lieferbar, d.h bis es wieder vorrätig ist,
kann ich erstmal ca. 4 Wochen lang nur mit meinem "Straßenfeger" übern
Asphalt rollen...


----------



## L1pp1 (28. Juli 2009)

Fahre heute bzw jetzt gleich eine >Tour zweifel an das sich meine beine dazu durchringen werden morgen wieder zu fahren.Wünsche euch dennoch  eine Pannenfreie und Sturzfreie schöne Runde


----------



## bexxx (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ist fuer morgen frueh eine Runde geplant? Ich wuerde mich dann gerne anhaengen 

Offensichtlich ist es keine gute Idee wenn ich guide ... Dienstag musste ich erste Hilfe leisten (Schluesselbeinbruch, Kapselriss Finger, stumpfes Bauchtrauma, ...) und der Mitfahrer von gestern will auch nie mehr auf seinem alten Bike mit mir fahren ... also fahre ich doch lieber hinterher.

der bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (31. Juli 2009)

hmmmm fahren wollte ich schon morgen weiß aber nicht genau wann ich starten werde , da ich heute abend auch noch das ein oder andere bier trinken werde und auch noch nicht wirklich weiß wie ich mich fühlen werde wenn du zeitlich nicht verplant bist wäre es am besten wenn wir das Kurzfristig ausmachen könnten


----------



## bexxx (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich denke das sollte klappen 

bexxx


----------



## L1pp1 (1. August 2009)

also ich bin startklar bexxx wurde gerade schon mit einem plattfuss überrascht als ich vom Frisör gekommen bin so ein mist und hatte auch noch den falschen ersatzschlauch dabei *grml* wenn du es schaffen solltest wäre es cool wenn wir gegen 10 30 so um den dreh starten können


----------



## bexxx (1. August 2009)

Hi,

meine Frau und Kind sind mir in die Planung geraten . Ich muss jetzt erst mal einkaufen gehen und so ... 

Werde dann wohl heute nachmittag hier los fahren. da ich noch nicht weiss wie lange ich in Beschlag genommen werde. Sorry .

Lieben Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## L1pp1 (1. August 2009)

Kein Ding werde dann die wälder alleine ein wenig aufmischen hoffe ihr habt einen schönen tag , bin heute nachmittag zum grillen eingeladen 

nächste mal klappt es hoffentlich wünsche (euch ) ein schönes WE .

Gruss 
MArkus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. August 2009)

Montag hab ich frei und werde irgendwann, irgendwo was fahren. Am liebsten so ab mittags, bin aber flexibel. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## kurzer37 (9. August 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Montag hab ich frei und werde irgendwann, irgendwo was fahren. Am liebsten so ab mittags, bin aber flexibel. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?



Das gleiche gilt auch für mich,muß aber noch mit meiner Frau zum Doc.
Wäre am Nachmittag gerne bereit zum fahren.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. August 2009)

morgen, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Hab gestern nach viel Baileys einen Nightride nach Hause hingelegt. Auf jeden Fall fahre ich heute abend zum Hahneköppen, kommst du da auch hin?


----------



## L1pp1 (10. August 2009)

Ich denke ich werde im laufe den Tages eine runde drehen , es scheint sich ja nichts wirkliches bei euch zu ergeben. 

Viel Spass beim Hahneköppen was auch immer es sein mag


----------



## kurzer37 (10. August 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> morgen, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Hab gestern nach viel Baileys einen Nightride nach Hause hingelegt. Auf jeden Fall fahre ich heute abend zum Hahneköppen, kommst du da auch hin?



Nein keinen Bock am Mittwoch werde ich fahren falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden 10.30Uhr geht es los.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (10. August 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> ... beim Hahneköppen was auch immer es sein mag



Gucks Du:
http://www.bravjunge.de/html/_hahnekoppen.html


----------



## L1pp1 (13. August 2009)

Danke Burns jetzt bin ich auch wieder ein wenig schlauer , was es nicht alles gibt , gibt es gar nicht


----------



## burns68 (13. August 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Danke Burns jetzt bin ich auch wieder ein wenig schlauer , was es nicht alles gibt , gibt es gar nicht



Du sagst es, was es nicht alles gibt! Verrückte Welt.

Olli


----------



## kurzer37 (14. August 2009)

Fahre morgen gegen 13Uhr eine Runde.Also für alle die mitfahren möchten bitte melden.


----------



## L1pp1 (14. August 2009)

Sorry Kurzer ich bin um diese Zeit schon unterwegs fahre mit Burns68 und Nici2 um 11.30 in Hamich Downtown ab , schade ander mal guggst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8923

Gruß Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (14. August 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Sorry Kurzer ich bin um diese Zeit schon unterwegs fahre mit Burns68 und Nici2 um 11.30 in Hamich Downtown ab , schade ander mal guggst du hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8923
> 
> Gruß Markus



Da ich Augen im Kopf habe ,habe ich den Termin gesehen.Da ich das aber Zeitlich nicht schaffe fahre ich Später.

Fahre auch am Dienstag um 10.30Uhr mit Bikekalle aus Büsbach ab Zweifall.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (15. August 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da ich Augen im Kopf habe ,habe ich den Termin gesehen.Da ich das aber Zeitlich nicht schaffe fahre ich Später.
> 
> Fahre auch am Dienstag um 10.30Uhr mit Bikekalle aus Büsbach ab Zweifall.
> 
> ...



Sorry Michael ich weiß nicht, wie und wo wir dich aufgabeln sollen wenn du erst um 13.00 Uhr kannst.

Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal

Gruß

Dieter

P.S.: Falls wir doch um diese Zeit in deiner Nähe sein sollten, werde ich mich kurz telefonisch melden!


----------



## Bick (27. August 2009)

So Gabel wieder fit. Nur noch einbauen und dann kanns ab (schätze Sonntag)
wieder losgehen.


----------



## L1pp1 (27. August 2009)

Colle Sache !!!
Müsten wir mal schauen wie es passt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (27. August 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> So Gabel wieder fit. Nur noch einbauen und dann kanns ab (schätze Sonntag)
> wieder losgehen.



Fahre Morgen um 15.30Uhr eine Runde falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.Habe Frühschicht also bin ich erst gegen 14.30 Uhr zu Hause.
Fahren dann bei mir los.


----------



## L1pp1 (27. August 2009)

Ich war Heute Unterwegs und bin leider schon verplant morgen


----------



## bexxx (28. August 2009)

Hi,



kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fahre Morgen um 15.30Uhr eine Runde falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.Habe Frühschicht also bin ich erst gegen 14.30 Uhr zu Hause.
> Fahren dann bei mir los.



ich wuerde morgen gerne mitkommen. Koennen wir das aendern, dass ich dieses Jahr noch nicht beim Hasselbachgraben war? Oder ist das zu weit / stressig / ...?

Wo gehts los? Das Haus vom Ralf oder Markus finde ich wieder 

Ralf


----------



## kurzer37 (28. August 2009)

bexxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann machen wir einen Termin für Montag.Du hast dich um einen Tag vertan.Ich fahre Heute nicht Samstag also Montag um ca.16Uhr in Zweifall (siehe Karte)Richtung Hasselbachgraben falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
Können bei entsprechendem Wetter am Birkenhof Rast machen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## bexxx (28. August 2009)

Hi,



kurzer37 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir einen Termin für Montag.Du hast dich um einen Tag vertan.Ich fahre Heute nicht Samstag also Montag um ca.16Uhr in Zweifall (siehe Karte)Richtung Hasselbachgraben falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
> Kurzer37




aaarg. Daten/Termin/Uhrzeiten ...

Montag kann ich wieder nicht . Viel Spass gleich, mal gucken wo ich morgen fahre.

Lieben Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## kurzer37 (28. August 2009)

bexxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wann dann Dienstag oder??????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (28. August 2009)

Wenn ich es schaffe fahre ich morgen auch eine Runde !!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. August 2009)

So am Dienstag gibt es eine FAT- Runde jeder der mitfahren möchte bitte melden. 
Abfahrt gegen 16.30Uhr.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (3. September 2009)

War gestern eine runde um die WbTS auf Tour auf dem rückweg dachte ich mir ich fahre über Marienbildchen (Steingracht) und nehme dort den Trail noch mit , 

sehr zu meinem erschrecken muste ich feststellen das Forstarbeiter mit schweren Gerät in diesem Abschnitt gehaust haben und ganze arbeit geleistet haben bis Jüngersdorf ist der Trail nicht mehr befahrbar und der Weg ist nicht mehr ersichtlich  überall liegen Äste im Weg und durch das schwere Gerät der Waldis ist der wald dort mehr oder weniger umgepflügt worden. 

Schade war eine super passage da 

Gruß 
markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. September 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust für eine nicht zu große Runde?

Di bin ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich mit der Arbeit hinhaut.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. September 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust für eine nicht zu große Runde?
> 
> Di bin ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich mit der Arbeit hinhaut.



Du bist zwar um eine Woche zu Spät aber das macht nichts.Dienstag können wir trotzdem einplanen.
Also am Dienstag um 16.30Uhr .
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (7. September 2009)

Hier ein Termin für Morgen also ihr Luschen eintragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9078

Die Zeit kann noch verschoben werden falls noch jemand arbeiten muß.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (11. September 2009)

Hallo
habe für morgen Nachmittag einen Termin eingetragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9107
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag gegen 12 starten 2 Freunde und ich eine Tour von Stolberg/Donnerberg Richtung Rursee, über den Hürtgenwald. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden. Wir sind keine Profis, fahren also entsprechend gemächlich. Was nicht heißt das wir nen Schnitt von 9km/h haben . Wer zudem bei smartrunner aktiv ist kann mich als Freund hinzufügen um zu sehen, welche Strecken wir meist fahren.

So können wir vielleicht mal bekanntschaft machen und demnächst des öfteren zusammen fahren. Wir kommen alle drei aus Stolberg.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. September 2009)

Neue Biker aus Stolberg, noch dazu mit Drössiger, find ich prima! Nur leider hab ich Samstag keine Zeit. Nächstes Mal gerne.


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Das ging ja flott. Bin noch relativ neu, das Bike habe ich seit ca. 3 Monaten. Wir fahren fast jedes Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden. Sind zur Zeit 5 Leute, wobei wir leider nicht immer alle unter einen hut kriegen. 

Sonntag fahren wir evtl. auch, da werd ich dann aber noch hier im Forum posten. Wieviele Leute seid ihr denn immer so im Schnitt? Wo wohnt ihr genau? Und ganz wichtig. Wie sieht es Konditionell aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (16. September 2009)

Hi Jens,
Kondition so olala, es reicht momentan für die Bikemarathon Kurzstrecken,Tendenz steigend. Unser Gebiet ist alles rund um die Wehebachtalsperre.

Sportsgruß
Udo


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Ah das ist super. Da waren wir vor kurzem auch. Sind 54km gefahren, Schnitt war 13, also nicht sooo toll. Uns hats jedoch gereicht. 
Aber schonmal super das sich so schnell welche melden.


----------



## bladerunner (16. September 2009)

Habe nur leider noch nicht die Technik um Tracks aufzuzeichnen, ich muss dann wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin oft ausprobieren bzw. kann oft nicht genau benennen wo ich da gerade bin. In der Regel sind es oft so Gruppen zw. 2 u. 5 Leute wir haben auch dieses Hutproblem.

Auch hier findest Du immer Leute die in unserer Ecke unterwegs sind: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320906

Udo


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Ist schon ne schöne Sache anschließend zu sehen, wo man wann wie schnell auf welcher höhe war. Sofern wir zusammen fahren und die dich bei smartrunner anmeldest kannst du die Strecken dann einsehen, die ich dir freischalte. So braucht nicht jeder ein GPS Gerät!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. September 2009)

Wieviel Biker es in der Region gibt siehst du ja hier in den Lokalforen, woraus sich immer nett gemischte Gruppen aus 2 bis 40 (zu besonderen Anlässen!) Leuten bilden, meist um die 5. Ich wohn jetzt in Hamich und fahr mal hier mal da: Dreiländereck, Wehebach, Kalltal, Eifel, .... Die Touren liegen zwischen 20 und bei mir maximal 100km, meist um die 50.
Sonntag wollte ich vielleicht noch mal in Aachen mit Bobcat fahren, ansonsten von Stolberg Richtung Venn.


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Ok, das liegt auch in unserem Rahmen! Dann lass uns einfach mal in Kontakt bleiben und die Tage mal fahren. Meld dich einfach wenn ihr Sonntags fahren wollt. Ich habe Zeit. Du natürlich auch Udo!


----------



## bladerunner (16. September 2009)

Ich werde mich dranhängen wenn es dann mal zeitlich klappt.
Werd Dich mal über Smartrunner kontaktieren, Ist der Nick der selbe?

Beste Grüße
Udo


----------



## Mistkerl (16. September 2009)

Ne, Nick ist "Jens", ohne "".


----------



## kurzer37 (17. September 2009)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Ah das ist super. Da waren wir vor kurzem auch. Sind 54km gefahren, Schnitt war 13, also nicht sooo toll. Uns hats jedoch gereicht.
> Aber schonmal super das sich so schnell welche melden.



Für das du dein Bike erst 3Monate hast bist du aber schon fit.
@Wheeler habe jetzt das zweite Drössiger fertig fehlt nur noch der Sattel.
Wollte am Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine Runde mit Bick ab Hamich drehen also falls jemand mit möchte melden.(ca. 17Uhr)

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistkerl (17. September 2009)

Also unser Termin steht vorläufig! Wie werden am Samstag diese Woche ab 12 15 losfahren. Start ist Donnerberg, Ziel ist Rursee. Wir wollen mal ne große Runde drehen und um die 70 - 80 km abreißen . Sofern wir konditionell hinkommen! Wer Lust hat kann also gerne mitkommen.


----------



## kurzer37 (18. September 2009)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Also unser Termin steht vorläufig! Wie werden am Samstag diese Woche ab 12 15 losfahren. Start ist Donnerberg, Ziel ist Rursee. Wir wollen mal ne große Runde drehen und um die 70 - 80 km abreißen . Sofern wir konditionell hinkommen! Wer Lust hat kann also gerne mitkommen.



Muß leider arbeiten habe bei dem Wetter mal wieder Spätschicht.


----------



## bladerunner (18. September 2009)

Leide nicht, muss zwar keine Spät, habe aber dafür Samstag und Sonntag Frühschicht.:kotz:
Beste Grüße
bladerunner


----------



## Bick (22. September 2009)

Kleine lockere FAT am Mittwoch um 17.30h. Start bei mir in Hamich. Dauer ca. 2 Std. Sicherheitshalber mal Beleuchtung einpacken - man weiß ja nie...

Falls Fragen sind: 0163-6354565


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. September 2009)

Hi Ralf, klappt leider Mittwoch nicht, vielleicht bist du ja Freitag auch mit dabei (Langerwehe-Fred).


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Oktober 2009)

Damit der Thread nicht ganz nach unten rutscht ein Termin für Sonntag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9263
Freitag würde ich auch noch was fahren, Zeit egal (Urlaub), falls jemand Lust bitte melden.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Tour vom letzten Sonntag hab ich auf diesen Sonntag gelegt in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter, soll ja ganz gut werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9263


----------



## Mistkerl (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wo genau trefft ihr euch denn im Solchbachtal?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. Oktober 2009)

Am Parkplatz an der Strasse (Bushaltestelle). Wir können uns aber auch vorher schon woanders treffen, du kommst von Donnerberg, oder?


----------



## Mistkerl (17. Oktober 2009)

Richtig!


----------



## benito (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mirco,

wann startest Du morgen in Richtung Solchbachtal ?

Könnten uns in Hamich City treffen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. Oktober 2009)

Komme mit dem Auto nach Zweifall, da ich dort bei Eltern was abholen muss. Kann aber einen mit dem Auto mitnehmen. Fahre hier um 10:40 los.


----------



## benito (18. Oktober 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Komme mit dem Auto nach Zweifall, da ich dort bei Eltern was abholen muss. Kann aber einen mit dem Auto mitnehmen. Fahre hier um 10:40 los.



Starte um 10:00 Uhr in Hamich mit dem Fahrrad, treffen uns dann im Solchbachtal.


----------



## Mistkerl (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nun auch welche Bushaltestelle ihr meint. Weiß noch nicht genau ob ich es schaffe, aber ich versuchs.

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. Oktober 2009)

Eine schöne Tour war es heute mit zwei weit Angereisten aus Bonn. Ich hoffe es hat euch bei uns gefallen. Anfangs recht frisch, aber bei Sonnenschein ging es von Zweifall hoch zum Hasselbachangraben. Nachdem wir den diesen mit dem Schlehbachangraben verlängert haben sind wir am Kindergartenwald vorbei nach Roetgen runter geholpert. Weiter gings den Nordwanderweg entlang vom Bahnhof bis nach Zweifall. Noch einmal hoch nach Breinig um den Kindergartentrail nicht auszulassen und als letzte Steigung dann über Süssendell zurück nach Zweifall. Die Trails waren noch erstaunlich gut in Schuss, bis auf ein Stück Nordwanderweg, hier noch mal einen lieben Gruß an die Waldarbeiter, die alles möglich machen um die schönen Trails platt zu walzen und mit Bäumen zu zu werfen. Wer weiß, ob es diese Saison noch mal so gut fahrbare Trails bei schönem Wetter gibt.
Bilder sind online unter: http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/18102009#


----------



## Luanna (18. Oktober 2009)

Dem kann ich mich anschließen- war heut eine wunderschöne Tour mit super Wetter für die Jahreszeit. Nochmals vielen Dank an den Guide

Beste Grüße aus Bonn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrZulo (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mirko,

die Tour war wirklich super! Wunderschöne Trails, nette Leute und gutes Wetter - was will man mehr 

Vielen Dank für schöne Runde!!

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,

Alex


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Oktober 2009)

Heute noch eine FAT, und am Ende die neue Lampe testen. Wer Lust hat irgendwie melden
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9349
alles andere nach Absprache.


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
am Mittwoch fahre ich um 10.30Uhr eine langsame Runde für ca 2Std.,falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich maloche. Aber Dienstag oder Donnerstag wollte ich noch mal mit Lampe in den Wald, so Start 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Da muss ich maloche. Aber Dienstag oder Donnerstag wollte ich noch mal mit Lampe in den Wald, so Start 17:00 Uhr.



Dienstag habe ich Spätschicht und Donnerstag Nacht, Freitag Frei.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Oktober 2009)

wenn du Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr fahren willst hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## TomatoAc (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr Freitag fahrt, wo fahrt ihr los?

Do hab ich leider bis 19 Uhr Uni.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Oktober 2009)

mir egal, bin da völlig flexibel. Wo willst du fahren?


----------



## TomatoAc (26. Oktober 2009)

Am liebsten natürlich in Aachen/Umgebung, je näher an der Innenstadt, desto besser 

Da ich mich Abends noch mit ein paar Kumpels treffe wollt ich nicht zu lange machen, maximal bis 9 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Oktober 2009)

OK, dann lass uns durch die Innenstadt fahren
Ne, von mir aus Waldschenke, sind allerdings 30km Anfahrt für mich und wieder zurück. Brand oder Kornelimünster wäre auch gut, am besten Hamich!
Ich klär mal, ab wann ich das Auto hab, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## TomatoAc (26. Oktober 2009)

Waldschenke wäre für mich perfekt, Brand/Knolle wäre auch noch ok.

Meine Freundin ist leider mit dem Auto weg das Wochenende und 20-30km Anreise + Tour + Rückweg mit dem Mountainbike ist mir dann doch zu weit, sorry.


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> wenn du Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr fahren willst hätte ich Zeit.



Freitagabend wollte ich mit dem Haushaltsvorstand etwas unternehmen.
Mein neues http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/499280 wartet doch schon auf seinen Einsatz.Deine Bremse ist auch verbaut und funzt.


----------



## TomatoAc (27. Oktober 2009)

Meine DX Lampe ist eben verschickt worden, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und sie ist bis Freitag schon da....

Ansonsten muss die Sigma Powerled Black reichen, wobei die auch schon ein richtig dickes Licht macht.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr auch mit der Powerled. Schon Welten besser als meine alte Mirage. Hab erst ab 17:30 das Auto, kann also erst um 18:00 an der Wadlschenke sein. Wenn das OK ist können wir ja dann 2 Stunden fahren, dann bist du auch um 12:00 fertig.


----------



## TomatoAc (27. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt doch super!

Also Freitag 18-20 Uhr ab Waldschenke.

Mal gucken ob sich noch mehr finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab einenTermin eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9388


----------



## TomatoAc (27. Oktober 2009)

Sicher das die PLZ 52078 hinhaut? Das ist doch eigentlich Brand/Forst und die liegen am anderen Ende der Stadt 

Hätte eher auf 52064 getippt.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Oktober 2009)

Du hast Sorgen...
Ich blick da in Aachen nicht durch, irgendwas muss ich ja eintippen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. November 2009)

Super Wetter, Urlaub, will heute jemand ne Runde drehen? Im Hellen oder Dunklen, ist mir egal.


----------



## Bick (15. Dezember 2009)

Heute hat der L1pp1 Börtzdäi!!!

Alles Gute, Markus und feier schön!!!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute Markus , wär schön wenn man dich noch mal auf dem Bike sieht.

Wo wir dabei sind, fährt diese Woche jemand ab 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## Bick (15. Dezember 2009)

ja ich - mit dem Auto nach Gresseinich, meine  Umzug über die Bühne bringen.
Will an x-mas fertich sein - also schaffe, schaffe....


----------



## L1pp1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke euch für die Glückwünsche !!


----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

Hallo
ist hier noch jemand aktiv??


----------



## L1pp1 (25. März 2010)

mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit schon ,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

Ahh sehr gut =P


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2010)

Hey, der Lippi ist noch aktiv. Fährst du noch mal mit?
@michael: Fahre Samstag auch, aber dein Rad ist ja noch nicht fertig. Wenns soweit ist, es wird immer gefahren, steht nur nicht immer im Forum, also einfach melden.


----------



## L1pp1 (26. März 2010)

Hi Wheeler habe ich vor !! mein Sattel freundet sich wieder mit meinem Hintern an , drehe noch kleine einsame Einsteigerrunden um wieder rein zu kommen , aber denke das geht recht zügig 
Auf bald Jungs


----------



## Bick (26. März 2010)

Holla die Waldfee...

hallo Lippi. Schön daß du wieder am Fahren bist!!!


----------



## mastermichael4 (30. März 2010)

Schlechte neuigkeiten <.<
Das mit dem Fahrrad gibt diese Woche nichts mehr...
MfG Michael


----------



## L1pp1 (31. März 2010)

wiso immer noch nicht vom Händler zurück !!


----------



## mastermichael4 (1. April 2010)

Ja weil er jetzt in den Osterferien soviel zutun hat...
weil jeder sein Fahrrad dahin bringt...


----------



## Bick (1. April 2010)

...wie jetzt?

Schraubste nicht selbst?


----------



## mastermichael4 (1. April 2010)

Bremsbeläge wechseln und so sachen schon aber nicht ne neue kette drauf machen und Bremsen entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistkerl (1. April 2010)

ne neue Kette draufziehen is kinderleicht. Ich habe mir nen Nieter gekauft und machs nur noch selber. An die Bremse habe ich mich allerdings noch nie getraut. Ich müsste auch mal entlüften.


----------



## mastermichael4 (1. April 2010)

Hmm.. also ich bin mir bei der Kette nicht so sicher. Ich hab nämlich keine lust das die irgendwann auseinander fliegt weil ich was falsch gemacht habe...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. April 2010)

Komm bei mir vorbei, in ner halben Stunde haste wieder Kette und Bremsen fit und beim nächsten Mal kanste das selber. Und dann fährst du morgen die Ostertour mit...
@Markus und Ralf, seit ihr dabei?


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Komm bei mir vorbei, in ner halben Stunde haste wieder Kette und Bremsen fit und beim nächsten Mal kanste das selber. Und dann fährst du morgen die Ostertour mit...
> @Markus und Ralf, seit ihr dabei?



Am Montag wollte ich eine gemütlich Runde fahren dann muß ich nämlich auf Nacht.Am Wochenende habe ich Spät.Und am Samstag den 10.04 wollen Bick und ich um 15Uhr eine Runde ab Zweifall fahren.Also mitfahren falls lust.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. April 2010)

Nächsten Samstag würd ich mitfahren, sag mir kurz Bescheid wann und wo.


----------



## highfly78 (2. April 2010)

hallo,bin neu hier das mit dem 10.04 hört sich gut an wo den ab zweifall wohne nämlich auch dort und würd mich gern eurer gruppe anschließen,allein biken is langweilig

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> hallo,bin neu hier das mit dem 10.04 hört sich gut an wo den ab zweifall wohne nämlich auch dort und würd mich gern eurer gruppe anschließen,allein biken is langweilig
> 
> gruß mike



Hallo Mike und Mirco
am Samstag um 15.15Uhr ab Schartstrasse 27.Habe Frühschicht und danach ist fahren angesagt.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Sollte Mike in der Woche mal Zeit haben können wir Telenr. austauschen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. April 2010)

Was seh ich da gerade, Drössiger Fully? Läßt sich im Wald nicht sehen und dann unauffällig mit neuem Material unterwegs, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. MT? oder das neue XRA?


----------



## kurzer37 (3. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Was seh ich da gerade, Drössiger Fully? Läßt sich im Wald nicht sehen und dann unauffällig mit neuem Material unterwegs, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. MT? oder das neue XRA?



War schon im Wald aber du nicht da. Hat zwei Räder und kannst ja am Montag um 11Uhr mitfahren dann siehst du welches.
Habe mit dem neuen aber noch keine Einweihrunde gefahren ist am Montag dran.

Also Ostermontag um 11Uhr für zwei Stunden falls jemand lust hat melden.
Es wird seeehr langsam und gemütlich.


----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

so ein mist ostermontag wär ich gern mit hab aber heut mein bike zur inspektion gebracht wegen garantie und so ,shit ma sehen ob ich das da noch holen kann ich meld mich morgen ma obs geklappt hat dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei weil langsam und gemütlich hört sich gut an da ich noch anfänger bin


----------



## highfly78 (3. April 2010)

hehe,hab ihn noch erreicht,also montag 11uhr bei dir schartstr. wenns nich grad in strömen regnet bin ich da,dann können wir auch nr. austauschen hab in der woche meistens ab 18uhr zeit und bin für jede runde froh die ich nicht allein fahr,da mein spannmann meistens ausreden hat,der kommt übrigens auch aus zweifall und du könntest ihn kennen er wohnt tannenberg ich apfelhof aber mehr am montag


----------



## kurzer37 (3. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> hehe,hab ihn noch erreicht,also montag 11uhr bei dir schartstr. wenns nich grad in strömen regnet bin ich da,dann können wir auch nr. austauschen hab in der woche meistens ab 18uhr zeit und bin für jede runde froh die ich nicht allein fahr,da mein spannmann meistens ausreden hat,der kommt übrigens auch aus zweifall und du könntest ihn kennen er wohnt tannenberg ich apfelhof aber mehr am montag



Ok am Montag um 11Uhr falls es nicht junge Hunde regnet.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mastermichael4 (4. April 2010)

@ Wheeler
Jetzt steht es ja einmal da.


Und ich will hoffen das dass diese Woche fertig wird...
ich möchte endlich mitfahren können. <.<


----------



## alter-stinker (5. April 2010)

Hallo und guten morgen,

ich würde noch gerne einsteigen in eure Tour, komme aus Eschweiler und könnte so gegen 11:00 bei dir sein.

eine einfache Runde für Einsteiger wäre genau das Richtige.

bis Später
mit sportlichem Gruß


----------



## kurzer37 (5. April 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hallo und guten morgen,
> 
> ich würde noch gerne einsteigen in eure Tour, komme aus Eschweiler und könnte so gegen 11:00 bei dir sein.
> 
> ...



Dann mach hin ist kein Problem.Weißt du wo du hin mußt?


----------



## alter-stinker (5. April 2010)

Ja, Schartstrasse oder nicht?

Binnnnnn Unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (5. April 2010)

@alter stinker

und biste gut nachhaus gekommen

gruß mike


----------



## alter-stinker (6. April 2010)

Danke für die tolle Tour!

Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, war ne tolle Tour!!!

Endlich mal was neues gesehen...

Also bis bald im selben Theater und viele liebe Grüße an meine Begleiter.


----------



## highfly78 (6. April 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Am Montag wollte ich eine gemütlich Runde fahren dann muß ich nämlich auf Nacht.Am Wochenende habe ich Spät.Und am Samstag den 10.04 wollen Bick und ich um 15Uhr eine Runde ab Zweifall fahren.Also mitfahren falls lust.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
mit samstag den 10.04 klappt nicht bei mir,könnte aber dafür sonntag wie schauts aus verschiebt ihr oder fahrt ihr dann auch???

@kurzer37
ich soll dich vom stefan ganser grüßen der würd eventuell auch mitkommen am sonntag


----------



## kurzer37 (7. April 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> mit samstag den 10.04 klappt nicht bei mir,könnte aber dafür sonntag wie schauts aus verschiebt ihr oder fahrt ihr dann auch???
> 
> @kurzer37
> ich soll dich vom stefan ganser grüßen der würd eventuell auch mitkommen am sonntag



Habe mit meiner regierung den Samstag ausgemacht und mit Bick aus Hamisch.Am Sonntag werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## highfly78 (7. April 2010)

ok,dann ein andermal kannst ja bescheid sagen wenn du wieder fährst,nächste woche hab ich ja auch noch frei


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. April 2010)

Wenn das Wetter so toll bleibt und es Samstag nur ne kurze Tour wird fahre ich Sonntag noch mal, sehen wir dann Samstag.
Am 18.04. gibts vielleicht ne Trailtour ab Zweifall, Infos folgen noch.


----------



## Deleted 177082 (7. April 2010)

Hi Leute, 

bin neu hier und komme aus Stolberg.
Gestern hab ich mein Cube Acid Bike bekommen, und würd mich Freuen, wenn ich demnächst ne Tour mitfahren darf.

MFG
BlueStorm


----------



## Bick (8. April 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe mit meiner regierung den Samstag ausgemacht und mit Bick aus Hamisch.Am Sonntag werde ich nicht fahren.



He Du!!! 


Nix mehr Hamich!


----------



## L1pp1 (8. April 2010)

naja wirklich stolz darauf zu sein in Gressenich zu wohnen wäre ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (8. April 2010)

nur wohnen ist okay. Besonders wenn mann im Herzen ein Hamicher ist... ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2010)

Zurück zum Wesentlichen: Ich fahre dann Samstag 14:44 in Hamich los über Gressenich und Mausbach. Wenn das noch jemand vor hat können wir uns gerne treffen.


----------



## Bick (9. April 2010)

ich fahr mit´m Auto zu Michael. 

Bin noch erkältet und wills nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2010)

Soll ich dir ein Pedelec leihen? 
Ne, Spaß beiseite, schön, dass wir noch mal zusammen fahren 
Mal sehen, ob Holger wirklich mit kommt.


----------



## L1pp1 (9. April 2010)

Denke ich schliesse mich euch an , ich schaue das ich gegen 14 45 startklar bin und den Wheeler nicht verpasse beim vorbeifahren


----------



## Bick (9. April 2010)

mal die Glaskugel befragen....was den Holgi betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2010)

Ich fahr aber schon um 14:44 los 
Ich roll dann bei dir vorbei...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> He Du!!!
> 
> 
> Nix mehr Hamich!



Du Mädchen stell dich nicht so an


----------



## L1pp1 (10. April 2010)

Bei mir wird das wohl nichts , mir ist was dazwichen gekommen wünsche euch eine schöne runde !! Treibt es nicht zu dolle


----------



## kurzer37 (10. April 2010)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das wohl nichts , mir ist was dazwichen gekommen wünsche euch eine schöne runde !! Treibt es nicht zu dolle



Ach so dann viel Spass


----------



## mastermichael4 (11. April 2010)

Wird heute gefahren?
MfG Michael


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. April 2010)

Nächsten Sontag wieder ab Zweifall, Details folgen...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. April 2010)

So, Termin für Sontag steht: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10033


----------



## MeisterRoehrich (12. April 2010)

Wie schon am Samstag gesagt, da bin ich dabei. Vermutlich.


----------



## L1pp1 (12. April 2010)

Hmmm verführerisch  aber ich weiß mehr am WE habe die kleine da mal sehen


----------



## mastermichael4 (12. April 2010)

"und technisch wirds dann auch"

was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. April 2010)

Das heißt, wir fahren viel Trails, teilweise auch recht holprig und ein paar kniffige Stellen, die aber über den Chickenway (leichtere Schleife) umfahren werden können. Wenn es zwei Gruppen werden führt die leichtere auch nur über leichtere Trails.
Es wird auch jeder die lange Tour heil überstehen (genug Kondition vorrausgesetzt), aber es macht keinen Sinn sich 4 Stunden über Trails zu quälen, wenn man es nicht mag oder kann. Da alle gemeinsam starten kann sich jeder überlegen, ob er zur Hälfte aussteigen will.


----------



## L1pp1 (12. April 2010)

Wenn ich mitfahre mache ich euch den Guide nach der Hälfte zurück in die heimat aber Trails wirds bei mir dann auch noch geben  ohne macht es mal gar keinen spass

keine angst es wird immer gewartet und auf alle rücksicht genommen


----------



## mastermichael4 (13. April 2010)

Ok danke für die erklärung.
Also solang die abfahrten nicht so steil sind das ich vorne rüberfliege was bei mir irgendwie schnell passiert sollte die lange Tour eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ich überlege mir das aber dann nochmal während der Tour weil ich bin erst ein paar Runden gefahren nach dem Winter das Wetter war einfach nur zum kotzen bisher.
MfG Michael


----------



## kurzer37 (13. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
ich bin ab Donnerstag bis Sontag in Vrouwenpolder und möchte am Montag oder Dienstag eine Runde fahren.Habe dann Frühschicht.Kann also am Wochenende leider nicht.
Bis dann
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (13. April 2010)

ich kann am WE leider auch nicht. Ungerade KW = Kinder-WE ;-)


----------



## bexxx (14. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bring Bier(*) + Waffeln für alle mit um die Kohlenhydratspeicher nach der Tour aufzufüllen 

bexxx


---
(*)
Der Term Bier ist religiös vorbelastet und sollte nicht zu wörtlich ausgelegt werden. In diesem Falle handelt es sich um eine schwäche Form von Bier, genannt "Weizenbier". Gläser und Batterien sind in diesem Angebot nicht enthalten.


----------



## highfly78 (14. April 2010)

Ihr wißt aber schon das es in zweifall zur Zeit keine Eisdiele gibt,die letzte ist jetzt ein Gemüseladen un die neue hat noch nicht auf


----------



## L1pp1 (14. April 2010)

meistens kehren wir in Mausbach ein , ...


----------



## highfly78 (14. April 2010)

ja dann wollt ja nur nicht das nachher einer enttäuscht ist weil er kein eis bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K0n (15. April 2010)

Also wenn ihr die Tour als langsam/leicht(und somit Anfängergeigenet) einstuft, würde ich mich wohl auch mal gerne anhängen. Das ich am WE Zeit habe vorausgesetzt.
  Ich habe aber nicht so schicke Biker-Klamotten und möchte deswegen bitte nicht diskriminiert werden.   

  Wer fährt denn sonst noch aus Aachen in gemütlichem Tempo an? Auto hab ich nicht und mit dem Zug bis Stolberg fahren ist sicher quatsch oder?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. April 2010)

Als geborener Zweifaller weiß ich natürlich, dass die Eisdiele umzieht.
Das Eis soll es aber sowieso nicht in Zweifall geben, sondern auf Hälfte der Tour, lass dich überraschen (wenn du mitfährst).
In Mausbach eß ich kein Eis mehr, seit das nicht mehr vom Hans kommt. Pulver-Eis kann ich mir auch selber machen, schmeckt dann genauso schlecht.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. April 2010)

@KOn
Wir diskriminieren keinen wegen seiner Klamotten, nur wegen seines Bikes 
Es reisen noch mehr Leute aus Aachen mit dem Rad an. Mit dem Zug nach Stolberg ist gar nicht so dumm, denn dann geht es ohne Steigungen nach Zweifall und wieder zurück auf fast durchgehend geteertem Radweg. Das kann man ziemlich locker abrollen.
Da sich mehrere Einsteiger angekünidigt haben wird es so ablaufen, dass wir ca. die Hälfte gemeinsam fahren und die Gruppe dann teilen. Die lange Tour ist sicher nicht Einsteiger geeignet, aber das kann jeder nach der Hälfte selbst entscheiden. Die schwierigeren Trails kommen in der zweiten Hälfte und dann werden wir auch das Tempo etwas anziehen. Find ich super, dass der Markus sich schon als Guide für die Rückfahrt der kleinen Runde angeboten hat.


----------



## K0n (15. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> @KOn
> Wir diskriminieren keinen wegen seiner Klamotten, nur wegen seines Bikes



   Gott sei dank!
  Da habe ich meine Investition ja richtig gewichtet! 100% Bike; 0% Klamotten


----------



## MeisterRoehrich (15. April 2010)

K0n schrieb:


> Gott sei dank!
> Da habe ich meine Investition ja richtig gewichtet! 100% Bike; 0% Klamotten


Solange du keine neonfarbigen Bikeklamotten aus der Altkleiderkiste hast, ist das schon OK. Ansonsten zieh dich warm an.


----------



## highfly78 (15. April 2010)

So bin Sonntag auch am Start,werd aber nur die kleine Runde mitfahren(sonst gibt es mecker mit meiner Regierung)und außerdem bin ich eh noch nicht so fit aber man muß ja mal anfangen

@alter stinker
kommst du mich abholen und wir rollen zusammen zum Solchbachtal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K0n (17. April 2010)

Also ich komm wohl auf jeden Fall mit 

Wo genau ist denn dann der Treffpunkt in Zweifall?

Solchbachtal kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen    ....und google maps auch nicht.


----------



## mastermichael4 (17. April 2010)

Ja genau wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt^^


----------



## L1pp1 (17. April 2010)

ich habe auch grünes Licht bekommen ,..... denke wenn ich nicht zu spät im Bett bin das ich mitfahre ,

werde mit Mirco denke ich in Hamich Starten , dadurch das wir wahrscheinlich durch Vicht fahren würde ich vorschlagen das wir uns an der Tankstelle in Vicht Ortsausgang Richtung Zweifall treffen.

Aber das soll Mirco entscheiden er ist unser Guide  
wann starten wir in Hamich ?


----------



## bexxx (17. April 2010)

Hi,

genau hier ist der Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Jaegerhausstrasse 148 52224 Stolberg

Ralf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. April 2010)

Ich starte mit dem Auto in Hamich, da ich die Verpflegung nach Zweifall karre und noch nen Rechner ausliefern muss. Ich kann gerne wen mitnehmen aus Hamich, Gressenich, Mausbach oder Vicht.


----------



## mastermichael4 (17. April 2010)

Achso dieser Parkplatz.


----------



## K0n (17. April 2010)

Parkplatz? 
Na ja, ich werds schon finden.
Fährt sonst noch wer morgen mitm Zug von Aachen bis nach Stolberg?


----------



## mastermichael4 (17. April 2010)

Also wenn du Google Earth hast, gib da einfach Jägerhausstraße 148 ein. Dann weisst du genau wo.


----------



## Mistkerl (18. April 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

würd auch gerne teilnehmen. Komme dann vom Donnerberg. Gegen wieviel Uhr trefft ihr euch hinter Zweifall?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. April 2010)

11:00Uhr Zweifall Solchbachtal, an der Bushaltestelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistkerl (18. April 2010)

Okay. Kenn ich. Wieviel km werden es sein ca.?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. April 2010)

ca. 40km die lange und 20km die kurze, entscheiden wir aber nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. April 2010)

So, dass war ne schöne Runde heute mit netten Leuten von denen sich viele das erste Mal getroffen haben. Fand ich klasse, dass wir es trotzdem alle geschafft haben gemeinsam die lange Runde zu meistern und dank Ralf´s Spende  noch zusammen ein Bier zu trinken. Das Angebot mit dem Grill steht, Gerd macht uns bestimmt einen guten Preis fürs Fleisch 
Meine Bilder findet ihr online wie immer auf http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/19042010#


----------



## K0n (18. April 2010)

Jau, hat auf jeden Falls spaß gemacht. 
Schönen Dank an die Spender von Bier & Waffeln


----------



## DH_KERAM (18. April 2010)

Meinerseits auch tausend dank für die Bier spende.	
War ne echt coole Tour, hat alles gepasst Wetter Strecke und sehr nette mit Fahrer.


----------



## MeisterRoehrich (18. April 2010)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, jetzt brauch ich aber erst mal wieder 1 Jahr Pause.


----------



## mastermichael4 (18. April 2010)

Jop, war aufjedenfall eine Super Tour 
und auch nochmal vielen Dank für die Spende


----------



## TomatoAc (19. April 2010)

Es hat super viel Spaß gemacht, danke für die Tour!

Die Gräben entlang bin ich bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren!


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. April 2010)

u. a. Drössigers in Action - sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (19. April 2010)

Tolle Fotos! Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

Kann allerdings den L1pp1 nirgends entdecken - wo war er denn?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. April 2010)

Tja der Lippi, den haben wir auch wieder vermisst
Wo warst du denn? Abgemeldet hast du dich ja nicht, oder haben wir nicht lange genug gewartet?


----------



## Bick (19. April 2010)

ts, ts, ts! Kopfschüttel!

Guck ens in Post #357, da weißt du, wo ich war.

habe ich ordentlich und lange genug im Vorfeld mitgeteilt ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. April 2010)

Ich meinte Lippi, nicht dich.


----------



## alter-stinker (19. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

von meiner Seite, TAUSEND DANK, für die super Tour.
war ne nette Runde! mit euch und der Abschluss, mit Verpflegung war die Krönung.
Die Idee mit dem Grille finde ich super.
Da werde ich dann auch was  Spenden!!!

hat eigentlich jemand die GPS Daten von der Tour?
ich denke schon länger über ein eigenes Garmin nach, dann könnte ich die Runde noch mal nachfahren.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> von meiner Seite, TAUSEND DANK, für die super Tour.
> war ne nette Runde! mit euch und der Abschluss, mit Verpflegung war die Krönung.
> ...



DenTrack hätte Ich auch gerne.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistkerl (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema tracken kann ich euch auch was empfehlen. Ich nutz eine Lösung der Leipziger Universität. Smartrunner nennt sich das Programm. Es läuft auf allen Windows Mobile Geräten und auch auf dem iPhone. Könnt ihr euch auch gerne mal anschauen. Das Programm kann man kostenlos auf www.smartrunner.de runterladen. Die Strecken werden dann aufgezeichnet und können anschließend bequem direkt über das Smartphone hochgeladen werden. Anschließend kann man die getrackte Strecke auf deren internet Seite anschauen und analysieren. Getrackt werden so ziemlich alle Daten. Höhenmeter, Geschwindigkeit, Strecke, Durchschnitt undundund. Anschließend kann die Strecke Wahlweise sogar als kml oder gpx exportiert werden um sie in anderen Programmen zu nutzen. Als Basismitglied hat man jedoch nicht alle Vorzüge des Programms. Als Premium Member für ca. 3 Euro im Monat hat man dann noch allerhand Statistik Möglichkeiten. Sehr sehr nett. Könnt ihr euch ja gern mal anschauen. Bevor man sich einen tracker für viel Geld kauft ist Smartrunner für Leute mit windows Mobile Gerät oder iPhone eine gute alternative.

Ich habe damit nun schon knappe 900 km getrackt. Hat immer wunderbar funktioniert. Wenn ihr euch anmeldet und mich als Freund hinzufügt können kommende Strecken, dich ich tracke von euch eingesehen werden. Es braucht also nicht jeder zu tracken da ich die Strecke anschließend einfach für all meine Freunde sichtbar schalte.

Viele Grüße, Jens


----------



## mastermichael4 (20. April 2010)

http://www.ride-wild.de

Hängt das hiermit irgendwie zusammen? Oder sind das wieder andere ?
mfg Michael


----------



## GeJott (20. April 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> http://www.ride-wild.de
> 
> Hängt das hiermit irgendwie zusammen? Oder sind das wieder andere ?
> mfg Michael



Das sind andere !   

Gerd


----------



## mastermichael4 (20. April 2010)

Oke ;D


----------



## L1pp1 (21. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Tja der Lippi, den haben wir auch wieder vermisst
> Wo warst du denn? Abgemeldet hast du dich ja nicht, oder haben wir nicht lange genug gewartet?



sry meiner kleinen ist ein zahn ausgefallen über nacht , hatte nicht viel freude in der nacht , war im gedanken bei euch schade echt


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. April 2010)

Zumindest 3 von uns fahren Samstag wieder zusammen, wahrscheinlich ab 14:00 Uhr am Omerbach.


----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Zumindest 3 von uns fahren Samstag wieder zusammen, wahrscheinlich ab 14:00 Uhr am Omerbach.



Ich fahre um15:30Uhr ab zu Hause eine Luschenrunde wg. Nachtschicht.
Also falls jemand lust hat beim Kurzen in Zweifall ist Start.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mastermichael4 (23. April 2010)

@ Wheeler

Ich würde vielleicht mitfahren wenn´s recht ist. Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob ich mitkann, das entscheidet sich gleich.

Wo ist denn der Omerbach?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. April 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.804...9,6.292076&spn=0.020395,0.038581&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. April 2010)

Achso Ok.
Aber gibt heute doch nichts bin zu erkältet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Morgen um 18Uhr Feierabenrunde mit highfly und dem Kurzen.
Abfahrt ab Zweifall.Falls jemand auf eine Einsteigertour mit Lehrtrails hat einfach melden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. April 2010)

Ja ich , bin um 18:00 Uhr bei dir, oder kommt ihr mir entgegen?


----------



## kurzer37 (29. April 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ja ich , bin um 18:00 Uhr bei dir, oder kommt ihr mir entgegen?


Komme bis bei mir das ist besser der highfly ist auch aus Zweifall und noch nicht so fit.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. April 2010)

Falls noch jemand aus Richtung Hamich/Gressenich anreist können wir zusammen fahren. Werde schon 17:15 losfahren um die Anfahrt interessanter zu gestallten.


----------



## Bick (29. April 2010)

kann leider nicht - habe ab 18.00h ´ne Veranstaltung bei der IHK in Aachen.
Ausbilderpflichten halt...


----------



## L1pp1 (30. April 2010)

war abeiten ,.....


----------



## kurzer37 (30. April 2010)

War eine tolle Runde mir netten Leuten und schönen Trails bei super Wetter.Mir hat es gefallen.Am Montag wollte ich Vormittags eine Runde fahren.Jemand lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## L1pp1 (30. April 2010)

bin arbeiten um die zeit ,...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. April 2010)

Grilltour:

Auf der Sonntags-Tour hatten wir ja mal über Tour mit anschließendem Grillen gesprochen. Ich werfe mal Sonntag den 9. Mai in den Raum, danach komme ich mindestens 2 Monate nicht mehr zum Biken, jedenfalls nicht hier 
Grill und Sitzgelegenheiten stelle ich, Getränke, Brot, usw. kann ich besorgen, wie sieht´s mit dir und deinem Fleisch aus Gerd?
Wer Interesse hat bitte eintragen, wie wann wo und ob sehen wir dann: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10149


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (30. April 2010)

-


----------



## Bick (30. April 2010)

gerade Kalenderwoche = da bin ich dabei 

Mal sehen, was Gerd sagt, aber ich könnt ja z.B auch ´n Salätchen machen.


----------



## AC-Stef (30. April 2010)

An alle Daddys nicht vergessen der 9.5. ist Muttertag :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gifD


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. April 2010)

Wir können ja bei allen Mammis vorbei radeln ;-)


----------



## bexxx (30. April 2010)

Oha  
sehr gute Idee. 

Was fehlt denn noch? Etwas Bier, Salat oder Kuchen?

Lg,
bexxx


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Mai 2010)

Noch fehlt alles...
Um Fahrerei zu vermeiden kann ich auch alles käufliche besorgen und wir teilen. 
Kuchen und Salat machen ist natürlich super . 
Ich back Zwiebelstangenbrot (wie immer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-stinker (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Ihr Wilden,

mit dem Fleisch wird kein Problem,
es ist zwar Muttertag, aber wenn wir recht früh loslegen, könnten wir auch noch den Kaffe bei den Eltern schaffen.
natürlich jeder bei seinen Eltern.

Ich brauche nur einen Tag vorher die Personenzahl, für die Fleischbestellung!!!

freue mich auf die Tour und das Grillen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Mai 2010)

Dann bitte HIER EINTRAGEN, wer nach der Tour mit GRILLEN will.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10153
Wer nicht eingetragen ist muss hungern  und bekommt kein Bier


----------



## highfly78 (1. Mai 2010)

wird das denn wieder so wie die feierabendrunde am donnerstag dann werd ich wohl dabei sein,muß nur noch genug bei meiner frau knatschen,dann will die mich an muttertag eh nicht sehen


----------



## K0n (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde mich auch noch mal gern anhängen wenns recht ist und ich bis dahin rausgefunden habe, wo Omerbach ist 
Grillen ab 13:00? Sprich die Tour wird "nur" 3 Stunden?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Mai 2010)

Länge und zeiten mal sehen, wer sich so anmeldet. Vielleicht mache ich wieder 2 Gruppen mit ca. 2 und ca. 4 Stunden. Wegen Vatertag wollen manche zum Kaffee wieder zu hause sein.
PS: Der Omerbach ist ein Bach, der Treffpunkt wäre hier http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Bergr...Aachen,+Nordrhein-Westfalen,+Deutschland&z=15


----------



## K0n (2. Mai 2010)

lol!
Da habe ich mich Jahre lang geärgert, das der RE9 an diesem Kaff namens Nothberg hällt.
Jetzt haben die das vor 4 Monaten entlich mal umgestellt und jetzt muss ich da aussteigen. Unglaublich 
Na ja, aber Eschweiler Hbf ist ja eigentlich auch gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Noise (2. Mai 2010)

ok zusammengefasst:

Tag: 09.05.2010
Zeit: nicht wirklich gefunden(weil im planer steht Start 13:00,und in #421 steht was von 13:00 erst grillen)

würde gerne mal mit euch zusammen fahren,bin immer nur alleine unterwegs:-(


----------



## K0n (2. Mai 2010)

Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10149

Grillen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10153

Sprich Tourstart ist 10:00 Uhr

Bin bis zur besagten Sonntagstour vor 2 Wochen auch immer nur alleine unterwegs gewesen.
Ging aber eigentlich ganz gut und ich konnte mich mal von meiner eigenen fahrtechnischen Unzulänglichkeit überzeugen


----------



## Noise (2. Mai 2010)

ok hab mich mal eingetragen,hoffe meine Freundin(die auch mama ist )reißt mir nit den kopf ab.

Freue mich auf eine gemeinsame tour 

Echt top forum,selten das ich am tag wo ich es finde direkt angemeldet bin und anfange zu posten,gucke mich normal erst um obs nit was besseres gibt.

Bin aber überzeugt nix zu finden


----------



## MeisterRoehrich (2. Mai 2010)

K0n schrieb:


> lol!
> Da habe ich mich Jahre lang geärgert, das der RE9 an diesem Kaff namens Nothberg hällt.
> Jetzt haben die das vor 4 Monaten entlich mal umgestellt und jetzt muss ich da aussteigen. Unglaublich
> Na ja, aber Eschweiler Hbf ist ja eigentlich auch gleich um die Ecke.


Die Euregiobahn hält in Nothberg am neuen Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (4. Mai 2010)

Grillen ist ja immer sehr schick - aber nachdem ich die Wettervorhersage fürs kommende
WE gesehen habe, könnte man fast schon Glühwein reichen. Habe mich fürs Grillen
ausgetragen. Bei Teperaturen um 10° find ichs eher grenzwertig.

Sollte die Masse der Mitfahrer trotz Muttertag und kühlen Temperaturen dennoch grillen
wollen, mach ich natürlich mit.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub auch, wir verschieben das und fahren einfach nur ne Tour. Ein Bier (oder Glühwein) können wir danach ja trotzdem einnehmen.


----------



## Noise (4. Mai 2010)

hab mich auf grund der vorhersage garnicht erst fürs grillen eingetragen,aber geradelt wirds trotzdem


----------



## Mistkerl (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich kommen kann. Wenn mein neues Rad bis dahin fertig ist komme ich mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Bick (5. Mai 2010)

oh, ein neues Rad - was denn für eins?


----------



## Mistkerl (5. Mai 2010)

Ein Radon Slide ED 160 6.0.


----------



## Noise (5. Mai 2010)

eine kurze frage da das meine erste tour mit euch ist,würde ich gerne wissen wo das Grillen sein wird,da ich nicht dran teilnehme und gerne vorher wüsste ob es in kleiner Gruppe(nicht Griller) wieder zurück geht,oder ob erst am ende der tour in Eschweiler Gegrillt wird.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Mai 2010)

Grillen findet eh nur statt, wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte. Aberwenn wäre das in Hamich, von da aus geht ein Feldweg gerade durch zum Treffpunkt. Den gleichen Weg fahren wir auch direkt am Anfang.


----------



## Noise (5. Mai 2010)

ahh ok danke dann weiß ich bescheid.

Freu mich schon auf die tour
P.s bringe vielleichtt noch ein paar leute mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

hoffe das wetter kriegt sich ein,bei so einem wetter wie heute(regen-bahh) fahr ich nicht mit..,weil hab keine schutzbleche ausser ein DirtBoard vorne


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Würde mit ja auch nur halb so viel Spass machen. Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter mit .


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

hätte ich eins für hinten wäre ich auch dabei,aber so bin ich klatsch nass bevor wir uns getrofen haben


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Mai 2010)

ich kann dir meins für hinten geben, hab 2. Wird nur um die Sattelstütze geklemmt (SLS)


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

ja cool dann mach ich mich fertig,und treffen ist um 13:00 uhr???hoffe ich bin pünktlich
und treffen ist hier richtig???????


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

sry jungs das wars wohl mit heute mit fahren hab mir gester n im wald irgendwo vornen nen plattfuss geholt

schade jungs und trotzdem danke fürs angebot mit dem schutzblech..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Macht doch nichts. Kannst du doch flicken?! Oder du kaufst dir hier in AC noch nen neuen Schlauch. Oder bei Henrotte bei dir um die Ecke. Ich habe immer 2 Schläuche auf ersatz bei. Denn im Wald habe ich dann keine Lust auch noch zu flicken wir ein doofer...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

hab absolut kein werkzeug für reifen wechsel,mag mir die felgebn nit zerkratzen da das bike ziemlich neu ist und wäre sehr knapp geworden bis 13:00uhr.

Habs jetzt zu den Jungs Vom MTB-Store gebracht,die machen mir das so,muss nur schlauch zahlen.

aber zum Thema was könntet ihr mir bei nächsten Mantel wechsel empfehlen,hätte gerne für im wald nen 2.Satz komplett mit n bissl mehr grip.

Hab noch die Originalen von Felt drauf aber die scheinen nit so besonders zu sein..


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Schwalbe macht im allgemeinen gute Reifen. Racelastig sind z.B. Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph. Etwas grober sind dann Nobby Nic (sehr oft gefahren) oder der neue Fat Albert 2,25". Oder du nimmst Continental Mountain Kings. Die fahre ich momentan. Habe schon alle Reifen durch (Nobbys, Rons, Ralphs, Mountain Kings) und die Kings gefallen mir persönlich am besten. Aber das ist eben geschmackssache.


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

ok danke für die Tips ,hehe Schwalbe hab ich auf meinem für rennen hochgezüchteten roller..


----------



## K0n (6. Mai 2010)

Racing Ralph ist mir persönlich nicht stark genug profiliert. Schon sehr minimalistisch vom Grip m.M.n
Mountain King hab ich noch nicht gefahren.
Nobby Nic gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut bis jetzt. Der wird ja auch ständig verbessert^^    ...da haste gerade einen gekauft und schon gibts wieder ne Verbesserung, vom eh schon perfektem     lol @ Schwalbe

Für dick Grip hab ich nen Satz Big Betty rumliegen      ....das ist aber schon übertrieben am XC und der ist echt laaaaaaangsam


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

naja ich denke mal es wird egal sein für welchen genau ich mich entscheide besser als die originalen wird bestimmt werden,empfiehlt es sich immer die selben zu fahren????

Da ich beim Roller oftmals gute Erfahrung mit gemischter Bereifung gemacht habe..


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Viele fahren vorne Nobbys und hinten Ralphs. Soll ganz gut sein. Hinten rollen sie dann durch wenig Profil sehr sehr gut und auf dem vorderreifen hast du genug grip.


----------



## K0n (6. Mai 2010)

Ist halt auch ne Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich mag die Nic/Raplh Combo nicht, weils mir halt hinten zu rutschig wird wenns Nass ist. Und so dick ist der Unterschied beim Rollwiederstand auch nicht.

Ich denke mit Nobby Nic vorne/hinten machst du sicher nix verkehrt.....


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

ahh ok danke,denke ich werde mich da im mtb store mal n bisschen beraten lassen,da ich mit dem Rad auch viel Strasse Fahr(Arbeit) würde sich für neue Bereifung auch ein 2. Satz Felgen anbieten und die alten sind dann "Only for Street".

achja sollte ich vielleicht für den Satz fürs gelände direkt andere Felgen nehmen,oder reichen "WTB SX-24 doublewall"(-sind die originalen) aus?????


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Mai 2010)

Ist nicht dein Ernst, dass du wegen eines Platten am Mittwoch Sonntags nicht fahren kannst, oder?  Was machst du bei Plattfuss auf der Tour? 
Also in den Rucksack gehört min. 1 Schlauch und 2-3 Plastik Reifenheber die nen Euro kosten. Im Aldi gibt´s ne Satteltasche wo all der Kram drin den man so braucht für 5,- . Meistens brauchst du heute gar kein Werkzeug mehr, ohne Luft gehen die Mäntel von den meisten Felgen so ab. Schlauch wechseln dauert 2 minuten, das Rad in die Werkstatt bringen und abholen 2 Stunden.

Zum Reifen: Den Mountain King fand ich auch klasse, fährt sich aber 3x so schnell ab wie der Nobby. Nobby ist finde ich ein guter Kompromissreifen mit ordentlich Grip, akzeptablen Rolleigenschaften und recht langer Lebensdauer. In der billigen Version hält der Mountain King länger, hat aber schlechten Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst, dass du wegen eines Platten am Mittwoch Sonntags nicht fahren kannst, oder?  Was machst du bei Plattfuss auf der Tour?



nein das bezog sich auf die tour heute,die um 13:00 uhr los ging,und ich bemerkte meinen platten um ca 12:45 uhr beim losfahren..


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Ich würd dann eher vorn hinten Rocket Ron nehmen. Das Reifen ist ziemlich gut, hat gutes Profil und ist leicht. Aber entscheiden musst du letztendlich.


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

@Wheeler9990 
werde mir gleich direkt noch einen schlauch mitnehmen


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Am besten direkt 4 oder so. Ich habe öfters mal nen Platten. Auf der Tour wechsel ich dann den schlauch und daheim flicke ich dann in ruhe .


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

meinst du wirklich das ist jetzt mein erster seit ca 300-400km(jeden tag zu arbeit und an freien tagen kleine touren öfter im wald und BlauSteinSee)....


----------



## K0n (6. Mai 2010)

Das ist halt so :-S      ....mal hast du drei Platten in einer Woche und dann wieder ein Jahr lang gar nichts.
Schlauch gehört auf jeden Fall immer ins Gepäck!


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

K0n schrieb:


> Das ist halt so :-S      ....mal hast du drei Platten in einer Woche und dann wieder ein Jahr lang gar nichts.
> Schlauch gehört auf jeden Fall immer ins Gepäck!


Du sprichst mir von der Seele. Ich habe Wochenlang immer Glück gehabt. Und im letzten Monat hats mich 3mal erwischt. Obwohl ich auch fast nur Waldautobahn gefahren bin. Kommt halt vor .


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

so Radl is wieder bereit,hab mir direkt noch einen schlauch mit gebracht,hätte mehr gekauft aber bin da mommentan leider finanziel etwas behindert

was sagt ihr lohnt sich eher eine hand pumpe oder eine mit Druckluft Kartuschen..


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Do it yourself! Handpump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Mai 2010)

Die ist klasse, mit Teleskop, da musste dich nicht blöd pumpen http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=7391250000


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

ok danke die sieht ja schon mal gut aus..denke die werde ichg mir dann mal zulegen,aber sollte auf der kommenden tour was sein denke ich wird wohl jemand so kollegial sein und mir ne pumpe borgen..


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

hab grade gesehn das meine freundin diese noch an ihrem Cityrad hat,nur leider fehlt der schlauch,lohnt es sich den im zubehör nach zukaufen,oder lohnt sich das nicht weil die pumpe nix ist???


----------



## Mistkerl (6. Mai 2010)

Is nix. Kauf die ne SKS oder Topeak mit Doppelhub. Die sind die besten, grade wenn du nen MTB Reifen aufpumpen musst. Mit ner kleinen normalen pumpst du dir das Futtloch in die Hände.


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

> Kauf die ne SKS


ist es doch..



Mistkerl schrieb:


> Mit ner kleinen normalen pumpst du dir das Futtloch in die Hände.



ok danke das hatte ich nicht vor,darauf wollte ich während der fahrt noch drauf sitzen


----------



## Mistkerl (7. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch die defekte nehmen aber ein E-Teil wird fast mehr kosten als eine neue nehme ich an. Also besser direkt ne neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K0n (7. Mai 2010)

Muss mich leider abmelden, hab ne dicke Erkältung hinter mir und bin wohl bis Sonntag doch noch nicht so fit wie gedacht. 
Schade, wäre gern noch mal mit euch gefahren...
Hoffentlich habt ihr auch ohne mich was Spaß


----------



## highfly78 (7. Mai 2010)

so,bin sonntag dabei,hab dank dem kurzen37 mein bike noch was aufwerten können und sonntag wird dann getestet


----------



## Noise (7. Mai 2010)

hoffe es ist bis dahin etwas trockener...


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

ansonsten sehen wir aus wie durch den dreck gezogen


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

muss auch mal sein,schatzi freut sich shcon meine sachen zu waschen(kein schutzblech)

@highfly78 :
fährst du gleich bzw heute mit die eingetragene tour?????


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

ne,muß auf meine kids aufpassen,frau ist arbeiten ich dreh gleich ein kleines ründchen bei uns in zweifall richtung solchbachtal,jägerhaus


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

hmmm zwiefall ist schon hab da mal gewohnt,und bin letztens meine tante besuchen gegangen,(werkerbend),aber würdest du mir als touren anfänger empfehlen die tour um 11:00 Uhr(mittel-mittel) mit zufahren,oder lieber die um 13:00 Uhr(langsam-leicht).


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

da ich selbst noch anfänger bin kann ich dir nur empfehlen langsam-leicht,ich hab den fehler schon gemacht und bin mit welchen gefahren die nicht hier im forum sind und ich kann dir sagen es hat keinen spaß gemacht die haben ihr tempo gefahren und ich konnt ständig mir allein den weg suchen


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

ok danke denke mal dann werde ich wohl die leichte tour mit fahren,ich fahr zwar meine 40km in <2Std aber abhätzen muss ja nit sein wenns zu mehreren ist....


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

vor allem kann man auf den langsameren touren besser lernen wie man so nen trail fährt,deswegen fahr ich gerne mit kurzer37 der nimmt sich die zeit und nicht das leben,mit wheeler ist es auch gut zu fahren man kann ne menge auf den langsamen touren lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

ok danke bin jetzt eh erst noch in die sdtadt brauch für morgen eh noch eini schutzblech und ne satteltasche....werde dann heute um 13:090 mit radln


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

ja dann,wir sehen uns morgen ich werd jetzt noch ein bisschen kids-animationsprogram starten und später noch ne kleine runde drehen damit ich morgen keine überraschung mit meinem rad hab da ich nach dem umrüsten noch nicht so richtig gefahren bin


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> ja dann,wir sehen uns morgen ich werd jetzt noch ein bisschen kids-animationsprogram starten und später noch ne kleine runde drehen damit ich morgen keine überraschung mit meinem rad hab da ich nach dem umrüsten noch nicht so richtig gefahren bin



Am Nachmittag ab 15Uhr wäre ich dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> vor allem kann man auf den langsameren touren besser lernen wie man so nen trail fährt,deswegen fahr ich gerne mit kurzer37 der nimmt sich die zeit und nicht das leben,mit wheeler ist es auch gut zu fahren man kann ne menge auf den langsamen touren lernen



Müssen wir ja,wir können Dich schlecht im Wald zurück lassen.


----------



## Bick (8. Mai 2010)

@wheeler:

Treffpunkt Omerbach steht ja für morgen auf dem Programm. Wann machst du dich denn
in Hamich auffe Socken? Dann klemm ich mich an dein Hinterrad...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr um 9:40 los zum Omerbach, wir kommen aber gegen 10:15 wieder durch Hamich. Kannst dann vor oder nach 10 an Kreuzung zum Feldweg nach Gressenich sein.


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

wie sieht das aus mit morgen wie bekomm ich am besten anschluss,.....
stand heut auch schon an der falschen stelle am omerbach

ok 10:00 ist klar aber wo werde ich euch am omerbach finden???


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

das ist ne gute frage ich geb einfach mal in mein navi die str ein und halt das ausschau nach nen haufen mtb´s,wird schon klappen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Mai 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.804...9,6.292076&spn=0.020395,0.038581&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

alles klar,habs im navi werd dann so 9:45uhr da sein und mein auto parken und das radl ausladen


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Müssen wir ja,wir können Dich schlecht im Wald zurück lassen.


 

@kurzer37
da bin ich aber froh,ich hab ja ne orientierung wie ein maulwurf
und ausserdem könnte ich ja noch blödsinn machen allein im wald


----------



## Bick (9. Mai 2010)

Moin, Männers!

Sorry hab klassisch verpennt... :-( Hoffe Ihr hattet ´ne schöne Tour


----------



## highfly78 (9. Mai 2010)

also ich fand es war ne schöne tour bin zwar nur die kleine gefahren aber es hat spaß gemacht waren schöne trails


----------



## Noise (9. Mai 2010)

So nach der kleinen Tour,



13,06km - 00:39:30
__________________________
und hier der Tour von Heute,



44,40Km - 03:09:16
Tour_09_05_10.gpx (1.6 MB)

Hab ich dann heut doch noch meine 60Km voll gemacht


Geile Tour,wann is die nächste am start?????


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Mai 2010)

[



Geile Tour,wann is die nächste am start?????[/quote]


Die nächste Tour ist Morgen geplant.Es soll ins Kalltal gehen und über Talsperre zurück.Start wird ca.14Uhr in Zweifall sein.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (9. Mai 2010)

naja von zwiefall is für mich nicht so günstig,ausser es fährt jemand aus E-weiler mit?
wie lang wird die tour sein,hab von heut und gestern einiges gefahren,weiß nit ob ich das pack....


----------



## highfly78 (9. Mai 2010)

da bin ich arbeiten und außerdem fehlt mir die puste dazu muß noch fleißig üben hab ich heut gemerkt aber bis da wo ich mit wahr fand ich es geil,schöne trails hat der wheeler uns da ausgesucht sogar mit ner predigt


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> naja von zwiefall is für mich nicht so günstig,ausser es fährt jemand aus E-weiler mit?
> wie lang wird die tour sein,hab von heut und gestern einiges gefahren,weiß nit ob ich das pack....



Der alte Stinker fährt mit und die Länge bestimmen wir selber.Der Gerd denke ich kommt bestimmt mit dem PKW.Fahren wir durch das Kalltal wie geplant dann ca. 3Std.Aber wir können auch abkürzen und weniger fahren kein Problem.Die Hauptsache ist der Spassfaktor.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Noise (9. Mai 2010)

ne ich glaube ich sage dankend ab,mein hintern wirds mir danken.


aber die tour war echt TOP,anspruchsvoll und doch lässig,auch wenn wir uns irgendwie zum schluss aus den augen verloren haben..


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Mai 2010)

Das war ja gestern ne CHAOS-Tour. Eigentlich sollte es über Gey und Merode zurück nach Langerwehe gehen aber wir sind dann 3 mal um den Grillplatz in Gey gedreht und haben den Rückzug beschlossen. ZU guter Letzt haben wir noch Gerd und Dirk im Wald verloren, die aber glücklich in Eschweiler angekommen sind. Ich hoffe die Aachener haben den Rückweg auch gefunden.
Aber trotzdem gab´s für das Wetter ein paar schöne und recht trockene Trails.

Damit bin ich erst mal bis Ende Juli raus, wenn sich zwischen durch doch was ergibt bin ich spontan dabei.


----------



## Noise (10. Mai 2010)

ja das stimmt wohl war schon ein bisschen chaotisch,aber lustig...,.

hmm und zum thema verloren gegangen,wo war diese Schutzhütte???????


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Mai 2010)

Das war ne Bank und ne Schutzhütte für Vögel  Sorry
ich hab euch noch ne halbe Stunde gesucht und bin dann nach Hause.


----------



## Noise (10. Mai 2010)

geil und ich hab noch nachdem wir rechts den berg runter gefahren sind gesagt:"der meinte doch nicht die bank da oben,oder?"...

naja aber gut das es am ende der tour war,hätten uns ja kurz darauf eh getrennt..


----------



## Regengott (11. Mai 2010)

Wir Aachener sind gut nach Hause gekommen, sogar vollkommen trocken 
War ne nette Runde, wenns nur nich immer so weit wäre zu euch


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

Wer hat lust Morgen(13.05)sollte es trocken sein eine kleine Feiertags runde zu drehen????
 können uns dann omerbach oder sonst wo in e-weiler treffen,ist mir egal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-stinker (12. Mai 2010)

JA LUST habe ich schon, !!!!!!

leider habe ich aber auch seit gestern TIEEEEERISCHE Halsschmerzen.

ich denke bei mir gibt das diese Woche nichts mehr mit dem fahren.

werde mir aber schon mal meinen Hobel instandsetzen und dann nächste Woche frisch geölt mal richtig gas geben....

Ich wünsche euch allen schon mal ein tolles WE

Gruß der alte Stinker


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

ok Schade,dann mal gute Besserung,sonst irgendwer morgen lust und zeit???????


----------



## Bick (12. Mai 2010)

Lust ja, Zeit nein.

Bin morgen mit meinem Junior zum Fußball in AC beim Spiel der Nationalmannschaft...


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Mai 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> JA LUST habe ich schon, !!!!!!
> 
> leider habe ich aber auch seit gestern TIEEEEERISCHE Halsschmerzen.
> 
> ...



Wir wollen doch am Freitag zum Motocross aber ohne Bike.Wer lust hat um 19Uhr in Zweifall beim Kurzen.Es ist Nachtcross in Kleinhau und am Samstagnachmittag eine Runde fahren mit dem Mtb.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Habe leider Nacht und werde morgen erst um 13-14Uhr aufstehen.


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

wo startet ihr Freitag?
warscheinlich von Zweifall,oder???


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

kurzer hast eine PN


----------



## highfly78 (12. Mai 2010)

freitag fahren wir nicht mit dem rad noise erst samstag und da starten wir ab zweifall


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

ohh sry 

Schade ist für mich ja schon fast ne tour bis zu euch


----------



## highfly78 (12. Mai 2010)

kannst ja samstag mitfahren wenn du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

ich schlisse mich höchsten an wenn ihr in der nähe vorbei kommt aber so erstmal bis zweifall (alleine) is mies...


----------



## highfly78 (12. Mai 2010)

glaub ich nicht das wir in die richtung fahren,wheeler ist das letzte mal auch bis zweifall gekommen hat keine 45min. gebraucht und er ist noch trails gefahren bis da aber mußt du ja wissen ob du das schaffts ich denk zwar du kriegst das hin


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

ja aber kenne die strecke +trails nicht würde haupstrasse fahren,(gressenich-mausbach-vicht-zweifall


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ja aber kenne die strecke +trails nicht würde haupstrasse fahren,(gressenich-mausbach-vicht-zweifall



Fahre mit der Euregiobahn bis Stolberg-Markt ( Kaufland )und dann über Straße.
Oder sage deinem Dad der soll dich mit dem Auto bis Zweifall fahren.
Der hat dann auch Freies Wochenende.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Noise (13. Mai 2010)

bis kaufland fahren ist eine idee ,zum thema papa glaube nit der der mein dreckiges bike ins neue auto packt und mich fährt

und freies wochenende(im bezug auf mich)hat mein dad schon ein paar jahre


----------



## Noise (13. Mai 2010)

wetter sieht gut aus für heute wer radld mit mir ,muss ja nix großes werden...

*Einfach melden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (14. Mai 2010)

@noise
und wie sieht es aus bei dir biste morgen mit dabei???


----------



## Noise (14. Mai 2010)

jop bin natürlich dabei,bin ja auch eingetragen
hoffe wetter macht keinen strich durch.


----------



## highfly78 (14. Mai 2010)

wo kann man sich den für die fahrten mit dem kurzen eintragen???du meinst bestimmt mit den ombas??


----------



## Noise (14. Mai 2010)

aso so sry,dachte er meinte die
aber vielleicht können sich die Gruppen ja treffen??
müsste man mal die verantwortlichen fragen


----------



## Noise (15. Mai 2010)

dann wünsch ich euch bei dem wetter,eine schöne tour.

wie gesagt vielleicht können sich die verantwortlichen ja kurzschließen und wir kommen später irgendwo zusammen und trinken ein bierchen

werde das später in der gruppe mal ansprechen..


----------



## mastermichael4 (15. Mai 2010)

Wann ist nochmal eine Tour angesagt ?
MfG Michael


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Wann ist nochmal eine Tour angesagt ?
> MfG Michael


Dienstag 18Uhr eine Fat ca. 2Std. ab Zweifall. Langsam und Leicht.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (15. Mai 2010)

da bin ich dabei,bin ja wieder unter den lebenden


----------



## mastermichael4 (15. Mai 2010)

Können wir die nicht länger machen 
aber bin dabei
und wo treffen wir uns genau?


----------



## mastermichael4 (15. Mai 2010)

Fährt morgen auch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (16. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Können wir die nicht länger machen
> aber bin dabei
> und wo treffen wir uns genau?



Da der Bick mitfährt und er auch nach Hause muß, müssen wir sehen was geht.Treffpunkt ist hier.http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Schartstrasse+27&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Schartstra%C3%9Fe+27,+D-52224+Stolberg&gl=de&ei=lZ_vS8CpAZywnQPCobn0Cw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCQQ8gEwAg
Der Termin ist eingetragen.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## mastermichael4 (16. Mai 2010)

Oke alles klar.


----------



## Mistkerl (16. Mai 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

fährt gleich wer? Ich wollt in der Stunde ne Runde fahren. Paar Trails abklappern. Ich fahre vom Donnerberg los. Wollte Richtung Zweifall fahren.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Noise (16. Mai 2010)

hmm würde ja sagen ich fahr mit aber gestern war ein bissl viel (ca 100km)werde gleich nur eine kleine schleichtour nach vicht machen einem freund meine externe HDD leihen und wieder zurück...


----------



## Mistkerl (16. Mai 2010)

100km, alle Achtung . Soviel haben wir noch nie abgerissen. Welchen Schnitt bist du gefahren?


----------



## Noise (16. Mai 2010)

100km in ca. 5 1/2 Std und ich glaube 1100Hm kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich selber beim tracken keine Hm,aber alle andereren fahren mit garmin und Hm..

ps. habe aber gemerkt 100km in dem tempo sind ganz schönm hart in verbindung mit ein paar Hm


----------



## Mistkerl (16. Mai 2010)

jop. So ich mahc mich fertig. Wer interesse hat soll sich in den nächsten 20 mins noch melden hier im thread.

Gruß JEns


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand lust hat auf eine gemütliche Runde um 16Uhr bitte melden.Bitte* unbedingt *anrufen da nicht zu Hause.
Tel.0160-97721676
Gruß
Kurzer37
Ansonsten werde ich eine Runde laufen.


----------



## mastermichael4 (16. Mai 2010)

Mist die 20min sind schon vorbei 
war gerade auch eine Runde fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (18. Mai 2010)

Tut mir leid das ich nicht da war, ich hab ein paar Trails abgeklappert und das hat doch länger gedauert als ich erwartet habe..


----------



## highfly78 (18. Mai 2010)

tja,da haste was verpasst,war ne schöne runde mit netten leuten und ein paar hammertrails,wir haben bis 18:10uhr gewartet


----------



## Mistkerl (18. Mai 2010)

Leute ich muss für ca 1-2 Wochen aussetzen. Meine Gabel ist kapott . Ich meld mich wenn sie wieder da ist. Glaubt mir es gibt nichts schlimmeres als bei so nem wetter nicht fahren zu können.


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Leute ich muss für ca 1-2 Wochen aussetzen. Meine Gabel ist kapott . Ich meld mich wenn sie wieder da ist. Glaubt mir es gibt nichts schlimmeres als bei so nem wetter nicht fahren zu können.



Nach einer Dusche und einem warmen Essen sage Ich das auch. Es hat Spass gemacht und war wieder eine Super Truppe.Wir sind dann doch zu viert gefahren.Und wieder ein paar Trails fürs Navi gefunden die ich vorher noch nicht gefahren bin.
Gruß
Kurzer37
Am Samstag möchte Ich gegen 15Uhr für 2Std. fahren.Habe Nachtschicht und es wird langsam gefahren wie immer.


----------



## Noise (18. Mai 2010)

Bestell meinem alten auf der nachtschicht mal ne gute nacht von mir


----------



## highfly78 (18. Mai 2010)

am samstag bin ich auch wieder am start,vllt dann auch mit klickis

@kurzer
schick deinen sohnemann samstagmorgen zu mir in die bude dann mach ich noch den rest an deinem auto und danke nochma für die schöne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (18. Mai 2010)

@highfly 
klickis wollt ich mir die tage auch holen.
Hast du schon welche wenn nein,hast du welche in aussicht????


----------



## highfly78 (18. Mai 2010)

pedale sind schon dranshimano pd-m324 duo-pedale da ich ab und an ma mit arbeitsschuhen fahr und schuhe sind unterwegs,hatte glück bei ebay hab da ein paar neue vom rose-versand geschossen bin ma gespannt wie oft ich mich dann erst ma lang mach weil ich nich rauskomm


----------



## Noise (18. Mai 2010)

denke mal die duos werden es bei mir auch,will halt auchnit immer mit den schuhen fahren.



highfly78 schrieb:


> bin ma gespannt wie oft ich mich dann erst ma lang mach weil ich nich rauskomm



da freu ich mich auch schon drauf


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> denke mal die duos werden es bei mir auch,will halt auchnit immer mit den schuhen fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> da freu ich mich auch schon drauf


Habe noch neue Schuhe in Gr.41 falls jemand brauchen kann.


----------



## Bick (19. Mai 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe noch neue Schuhe in Gr.41 falls jemand brauchen kann.



Solche Größen bitte im Kinderforum anbieten 

Samstag bin ich dabei, kann aber nur bis 18:00h


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Solche Größen bitte im Kinderforum anbieten
> 
> Samstag bin ich dabei, kann aber nur bis 18:00h



Das geht in Ordnung da ich Nacht habe reicht das auch.


----------



## Bick (19. Mai 2010)

wo entlang möchte man denn fahren?


----------



## mastermichael4 (19. Mai 2010)

Fährt denn heute noch jemand?


----------



## Noise (19. Mai 2010)

Gr41 kann ich nit viel mit anfangen,hab selber 45-46...

@mastermichael4
ja ich ,aber in E-weiler


----------



## mastermichael4 (19. Mai 2010)

Naja die Anfahrt ist was weit für eine kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (19. Mai 2010)

voll dann haste schon ne gute runde gefahren bis de erstma hier bist,


----------



## mastermichael4 (19. Mai 2010)

Genau xD


----------



## highfly78 (19. Mai 2010)

@noise

Schuhe sind heut gekommen,habs natürlich direkt probiert,pedale auf ganz weich und ab dafür,genial habs jetzt schon was fester gemacht,war eben ma nen kleinen trail gefahren,geht gut damit


----------



## niki-2 (19. Mai 2010)

Werde in den nächsten Wochen Touren als Highlights der Region anbieten!!!


 Teil 1 für Samstag: Der Hasselbachgraben

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10238

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (19. Mai 2010)

ja da bin ich ja mal sowas von dabei


----------



## mastermichael4 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich denke ich mal auch 
aber ich höre andauernd was von diesem Omerbach weis aber nicht wie ich dahin komme xD

ist es hier?
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.8042...1&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## celle (20. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich mal auch
> aber ich höre andauernd was von diesem Omerbach weis aber nicht wie ich dahin komme xD
> 
> ist es hier?
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.8042...1&z=15&iwloc=A



Fast getroffen
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...804489,6.284207&spn=0.001098,0.00239&t=h&z=19


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> wo entlang möchte man denn fahren?



Ich schließe mich der Meute an.Denke aber es wird nochmal die Fat vom vorletzten mal.Dort war alles drin und wir hatten Spass.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (20. Mai 2010)

ich fahr dem kurzen wie immer hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs
hier der Termin für Samstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10241 . Es geht um 14.30Uhr los.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## alter-stinker (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

mich hat der Virus niedergestreckt 
bin seit letztem WE ausgenockt und voll Fieber!!! 

wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht die Möglichkeit haben Pfingsten mitzufahren.

Ich wünsche euch tolle Touren und viel Spaß 

LG aus Eschweiler City
Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> mich hat der Virus niedergestreckt
> bin seit letztem WE ausgenockt und voll Fieber!!!
> ...



Dann aber gute Besserung von mir und hoffe wir sehen uns schnell wieder.


----------



## Mistkerl (20. Mai 2010)

Hey Kurzer,

wir sind uns gestern noch über den Weg gefahren. Auf dem Donnerbegr in der Näge vom Kreisverkehr. Du fuhrst Richtung Eschweiler richtig?


----------



## mastermichael4 (20. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich find ich den Weg von Vicht bis zum Omerbach der scheint mir doch ein wenig kompliziert zu sein ^^


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

häng dich doch einfach an die fersen von jemandem der aus der richtung kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (20. Mai 2010)

oder du klemmst dich an deren hinterräder wenn se nähe vicht oder zweifall sind da der hasselbachgraben ja eh in der ecke liegt


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

irgend einen weg gibts immer und wenns nur schreient durch den wald fahren ist


----------



## mastermichael4 (20. Mai 2010)

Hehe  naja für die Tour hat sich ja bis jetzt erst einer angemeldet 
aber ich hab mal bei Google Earth geschaut und mir den Weg eingeprägt ^^


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

echt nur einer?
wirste schon finden,ein haufen biker auf einem fleck..


----------



## highfly78 (20. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> irgend einen weg gibts immer und wenns nur schreient durch den wald fahren ist


 

dann pass aber auf das dich der förster nicht erwischt,denk an die predigt von muttertag


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

na wenn er uns dafür biken lässt kann er die predigt übers schreien ruhig halten


----------



## mastermichael4 (21. Mai 2010)

:d :d


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

*wer hat lust aufen stadtwald?????????*​​


----------



## highfly78 (21. Mai 2010)

bin noch arbeiten
aber von da aus kann ich nach hause radeln


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

immerhin etwas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (21. Mai 2010)

so,für heute genug geradelt von aachen nach hause über aachener wald und von da aus nach rott und dann nach hause,jetzt schön ausruhen für morgen die runde mit dem kurzen


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Hey Kurzer,
> 
> wir sind uns gestern noch über den Weg gefahren. Auf dem Donnerbegr in der Näge vom Kreisverkehr. Du fuhrst Richtung Eschweiler richtig?



Mit dem Rad oder dem Auto? Das muß falls Auto mein Sohn gewesen sein, mit dem Rad war ich schon länger nicht Richtung E-weiler unterwegs.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Mistkerl (21. Mai 2010)

Oder verwechsel ich dich da. Hattest ne orange brille an. Wir waren auch mit dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## Bick (21. Mai 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Oder verwechsel ich dich da. Hattest ne orange brille an. Wir waren auch mit dem Rad unterwegs.





Orange Brille? Muß ´ne Verwechslung sein.


Der Kurze trägt für gewöhnlich gelbe Hüte...


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

orange brille ist da nicht niki2(dieter)??


----------



## highfly78 (21. Mai 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Orange Brille? Muß ´ne Verwechslung sein.
> 
> 
> Der Kurze trägt für gewöhnlich gelbe Hüte...


 

und wenn ich mit ihm fahr haben wir mützen mit zipfeln auf


----------



## Bick (21. Mai 2010)

uiuiui, darf nicht vergessen, für morgen meine Mütze einzupacken.
Gummistiefel kann ich aber zu Hause lassen, oder?


----------



## highfly78 (22. Mai 2010)

die kannste zuhause lassen,die brauchen wir nicht

aber denk an die zipfelmütze


----------



## highfly78 (22. Mai 2010)

So,sind auch zurück von der tour mit dem kurzen,war wie immer super hatten ne menge spaß und waren wieder ne nette truppe,jederzeit wieder,dank an den kurzen für die runde und vor allem für die ausgiebige probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (22. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus soll wieder schönes Wetter geben


----------



## Noise (22. Mai 2010)

jaja macht mir nur lange zähne


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> So,sind auch zurück von der tour mit dem kurzen,war wie immer super hatten ne menge spaß und waren wieder ne nette truppe,jederzeit wieder,dank an den kurzen für die runde und vor allem für die ausgiebige probefahrt



Also auch einen Dank an die beiden Mitfahrer.Es hat bei dem Wetter einen riesen Spass gemacht.Aber es wird Zeit das wir eine Tour mit grillen und trinken machen können.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs
hier mal ein Bild meines neuen Bikes.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/649987
Guß
Kurzer37


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Mistkerl (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch ein neues .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (24. Mai 2010)

Falls einer lust hat heute um 18uhr ne lockere runde zu fahren,bescheid sagen können uns dann zweifall markt treffen


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

ich will,...
aber..
1.wohne nit in zweifall
2.habsch aua knie
3.gut einen im Tee vom Grillen


----------



## highfly78 (24. Mai 2010)

grillen tu ich nachher auch noch
jetzt fahr ich erst ma ne runde und dann

bis später


----------



## highfly78 (24. Mai 2010)

leider nur ne kurze runde geworden da mir das handgelenk sch... weh tut,naja jetzt ma nen verband mit voltaren und dann grillen,dabei dann
ordentlich trinken und die schmerzen sollten weg sein hoff ich


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

dann wünsche ich viel spass und gute besserung...


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> leider nur ne kurze runde geworden da mir das handgelenk sch... weh tut,naja jetzt ma nen verband mit voltaren und dann grillen,dabei dann
> ordentlich trinken und die schmerzen sollten weg sein hoff ich



War Heute auch eine schnelle Runde unterwegs und dann grillen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

hehe alle wollen heute schnell grillen,hmm ob es ma wetter liegt..
bei mir is daraus heute nur Radl Putzen geworden,mit anschiessendem grillen....


----------



## highfly78 (25. Mai 2010)

so ein sche...,für mich ist erst ma fahrpause,karpaltunnel-syndrom am handgelenk


----------



## Mistkerl (25. Mai 2010)

Ach du *******. Da sind dann wohl mal gute ERGo Griffe angesagt wenn du wieder fahren kannst. Ich hatte auch schon Griffe bei denen ich immer Probleme mit der Hand hatte. Mir passen die Schaumstoffdinger immer am besten.


----------



## highfly78 (25. Mai 2010)

ergo griffe sind an dem nächsten rad dran,aber erst ma ist jetzt schluß für 2-3wochen,hoffe das die schiene hilft,ansonsten geht mir noch mehr kondi verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (25. Mai 2010)

hmm das ist echt miese,hoffe du bist schnell wieder fit und dabei,jetzt wo das wetter kommt...


----------



## highfly78 (25. Mai 2010)

danke,ich hoffe auch hab keinen bock wieder bei 0 anzufangen


----------



## Noise (25. Mai 2010)

geh doch solange ein bisschen laufen!


----------



## highfly78 (25. Mai 2010)

da muß ich mir erst noch schuhe kaufen,sonst is danach essig mit die knie,aber das werd ich wohl nächste woche tun müssen


----------



## highfly78 (30. Mai 2010)

nach ner woche abstinenz und ner menge voltaren geht es einigermassen,wollte mittwoch um 18uhr ne runde drehen,hauptsächlich waldautobahn und vllt 1-2leichte trails wer bock hat kann sich ja melden,treffpunkt wäre dann zweifall markt


----------



## highfly78 (1. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch gestrichen,fahr donnerstag ne runde mit dem kurzen


----------



## Noise (1. Juni 2010)

vielleicht fahre ich mit euch am donnerstag mit wenn zur freitags Omba tour nicht frei bekomme...

greetz dirk


----------



## mastermichael4 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich vielleicht auch

Wann?
Wo?

Mfg Michael


----------



## highfly78 (2. Juni 2010)

@noise
dann siehst du mein neues gebrauchtes rad

wendet euch an den kurzen für wann und wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (2. Juni 2010)

möglicherweise bin ich morgen mit dabei. Stellt sich aber noch raus.

Falls nicht, bin ich Freitag unterwegs, da hab ich frei.


----------



## highfly78 (2. Juni 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> möglicherweise bin ich morgen mit dabei. Stellt sich aber noch raus.
> 
> Falls nicht, bin ich Freitag unterwegs, da hab ich frei.




guck das du morgen mit dabei bist ich muß freitag arbeiten,oder du fährst freitag nach 17:30 uhr dann hätte ich auch zeit


----------



## highfly78 (3. Juni 2010)

war wie immer ne schöne runde,auch wenn ich nen plattfuß gefahren hab,aber immer noch besser als im hasselbach zu baden wie ein mitfahrer,nun zieh ich mir wieder meine schiene an und dick voltaren aufs handgelenk und in die andere hand ein lecker bierchen


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juni 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> war wie immer ne schöne runde,auch wenn ich nen plattfuß gefahren hab,aber immer noch besser als im hasselbach zu baden wie ein mitfahrer,nun zieh ich mir wieder meine schiene an und dick voltaren aufs handgelenk und in die andere hand ein lecker bierchen



Genau die Gräbenrunde gefahren und über NW zurück.Es war eine schöne Tour bei Traum Wetter.Am Samstag gegen 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren mal sehen wohin.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (3. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Genau die Gräbenrunde gefahren und über NW zurück.Es war eine schöne Tour bei Traum Wetter.Am Samstag gegen 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren mal sehen wohin.
> Gruß
> kurzer37


 

ich meld mich noch wegen samstag,weiß noch nicht genau ob ich bis dahin mit nachbarschaftshilfe durch bin und ich muß noch meine regierung davon überzeugen


----------



## Bick (4. Juni 2010)

wer war denn im h´graben baden? War´s warm oder warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> wer war denn im h´graben baden? War´s warm oder warum?



Ein neuer Mitfahrer ist in den Graben und hat ihn vermessen.Wasser war aber noch kalt.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (4. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Am Samstag gegen 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren mal sehen wohin.
> Gruß
> kurzer37


 


bin samstag dabei,15:30uhr bin ich bei dir


----------



## highfly78 (5. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Am Samstag gegen 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren mal sehen wohin.
> Gruß
> kurzer37


 

der kurze und ich haben uns jetzt auf 15uhr geeinigt,also wer bock hat,15uhr abfahrt beim kurzen

gruß micha


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
alle die am Donnerstag mitfahren wir fahren um 15:15Uhr vom Vichter Landhaus los.Nicht um 15:00Uhr bitte beachten.
Hier gehts zum Termin. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10376
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (22. Juni 2010)

wäre gerne dabei,aber weiß noch nicht ob ich Frei haben kann..


----------



## highfly78 (23. Juni 2010)

Wer fährt am 16.Juli zum Radtreff m Ring???

Wenn einer fährt,bescheid sagen,dann kann man ja eventuell zusammen hin


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

hört sich gut an,mal schlau machen*googl'n bins*


----------



## highfly78 (24. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hört sich gut an,mal schlau machen*googl'n bins*



falls du nicht weißt wie du hinkommst,sag bescheid,so wie es aussieht haben wir nen sprinter oder ähnliches für die bikes und ich könnte dann 3 mann mitnehmen im auto


----------



## Noise (24. Juni 2010)

ja wenn ich zeit habe,denke ich das wie immer dabei bin.


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
fahre am Donnerstag mit Bikekalle und Goawilli eine Runde.Abfahrt ist um ca.10.30Uhr am Vichter Landhaus.Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.Es wird eine Runde durch das Kalltal.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (30. Juni 2010)

Die Abfahrtszeit wird auf 10Uhr vorverlegt.Und am Samstag gibt es eine Viertelfinalverweigerer Runde.Es geht um 15-15.30Uhr ab Zweifall los.Falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (3. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Es geht um 15-15.30Uhr ab Zweifall los.Falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
> Gruß
> kurzer37


 
@kurzer37
Ne,ich fahr später so gegen 18:30-19Uhr,in der Hitze radeln is ja Selbstmord das muß nich,kannst nicht auch später fahren oder mußt du malochen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Juli 2010)

Das Viertelfinale nutzt man am besten zum Einkaufen, da kann man auch mal Samstags bei 25% in den Praktiker


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2010)

Geht leider nicht ichmuss malochen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte, du fährst um 15:00 Uhr??? Naja, dann viel Spass beim Malochen, mir ist eh heut zu warm.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du fährst um 15:00 Uhr??? Naja, dann viel Spass beim Malochen, mir ist eh heut zu warm.



 Nein nur es muß Früh genug geplant sein wegen Mittagessen.Beim letzten mal bin ich fast gestorben wegen hunger.


----------



## Noise (3. Juli 2010)

so Gerd und ich fahren heute nicht....wetter ist zu risikoreich.....
werden für morgen neu plannen...


----------



## highfly78 (8. Juli 2010)

wird samstag gefahren???


----------



## Noise (8. Juli 2010)

würde gerne,aber ist nix eingetragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Juli 2010)

ja, Quad


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juli 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> wird samstag gefahren???



Möchte morgen mittag fahren und Dienstag eine Fat mit Bick und Goawilli.
Dienstag um 18.00Uhr 
Morgen um ca.!3Uhr wie sieht es aus?

@alterstinker das Garmin zeigt an das die Karte nicht freigeschaltet werden kann.Ist die Karte für dein Gerät?Könnte sein das es nicht auf meinem läuft.So ein Mist habe jetzt keine vernünftige Karte was ist das ein Schrott.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (8. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Möchte morgen mittag fahren und Dienstag eine Fat mit Bick und Goawilli.
> Dienstag um 18.00Uhr
> Morgen um ca.!3Uhr wie sieht es aus?
> 
> ...




Hallo Herr kurzer

wann lernst du das endlich das keine andere Karte in dein Gerät einlegen kannst!!!!

Es funktioniert nur eine karte die mit deiner GeräteID freigeschaltet wurde.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juli 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr kurzer
> 
> wann lernst du das endlich das keine andere Karte in dein Gerät einlegen kannst!!!!
> 
> ...



Es sollte eine Karte von Openmtb sein.Lernen kann ich ja aber die openmtb von dir lief auf einmal nicht mehr.Muß jetzt mal sehen das ich die Garminkarte am laufen kriege.


----------



## highfly78 (9. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Möchte morgen mittag fahren und Dienstag eine Fat mit Bick und Goawilli.
> Dienstag um 18.00Uhr
> 
> Gruß
> kurzer37




dienstag krieg ich hin,aber heut wird das nix,da bin ich noch malochen

ich sag ma bis dienstag dann

gruß micha


----------



## niki-2 (9. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Es sollte eine Karte von Openmtb sein.Lernen kann ich ja aber die openmtb von dir lief auf einmal nicht mehr.Muß jetzt mal sehen das ich die Garminkarte am laufen kriege.



Du brauchst nur die Kacheln in Map Source markieren und dann auf deine SD Card kopieren das ist alles

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juli 2010)

Nach der schönen Runde Heute hier der Termin für Dienstag zu einer FAT.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10490
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (11. Juli 2010)

"Schöne Runde Heute"
das stimmt wohl,hätte ich mich aufem hin weg nicht verfahren wäre wir sogar noch etwas länger unterwegs gewesen

paar schöne neue Strecken/Trails dabei.....



Schade das ich zur FAT keine zeit habe und leider nicht dabei sein kann,wäre gern dabei aber glaube das ist bekannt das ich immer gern da bin wo geradlt wird


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Die Fat wird auf 16Uhr vorverlegt.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juli 2010)

Oh schade 18Uhr hätte ich gepackt,hab alles zeitig erledigt bekommen,war wohl tiefflug und nicht ganz nach stvo,aber da kann man nix machen,ihr wart schon weg bzw fast zurück


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Oh schade 18Uhr hätte ich gepackt,hab alles zeitig erledigt bekommen,war wohl tiefflug und nicht ganz nach stvo,aber da kann man nix machen,ihr wart schon weg bzw fast zurück



Fast zurück waren wir um 20Uhr war eine fette Tour mit ca.50km.
Gruß
kurzer37

Am Samstag um 15Uhr ab Kurzer eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Noise (13. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fast zurück waren wir um 20Uhr war eine fette Tour mit ca.50km.
> Gruß
> kurzer37
> 
> Am Samstag um 15Uhr ab Kurzer eine Runde fahren.



danke dir noch mal das du mir dein ETrex leihst.

vielleicht kann ich um 15 da sein kann aber nix versprechen....


----------



## goawilli (14. Juli 2010)

Jo tour war echt Fett gestern

Schade Samstag hab ich Spätdienst sonst wär ich dabei gewesen :-(


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Juli 2010)

Nä, wat wor dat dann fröher en superjeile Zick ....
als man im Omerbach-Fred noch Touren posten durfte, wenn man am Omerbach wohnt und startet.

Als Eröffnungsposter darf ich hier ruhigen Gewiisens bekanntgeben, dass ich Sonntag aufs Bike steige. Start um 10:00, muss nachmittags wieder da sein. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Noise (28. Juli 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Nä, wat wor dat dann fröher en superjeile Zick ....
> als man im Omerbach-Fred noch Touren posten durfte, wenn man am Omerbach wohnt und startet.
> 
> Als Eröffnungsposter darf ich hier ruhigen Gewiisens bekanntgeben, dass ich Sonntag aufs Bike steige. Start um 10:00, muss nachmittags wieder da sein. Jemand dabei?





hm muss mich dazu äussern......


aber ja ich bin dabei,was auch sonst.....


----------



## highfly78 (29. Juli 2010)

@wheeler
in welche richtung wolltest du denn sonntag radeln,so in meine richtung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Juli 2010)

Wollte ich, aber ich sage wahrscheinlich ab, gestern vierbeinigen Nachwuchs bekommen. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## highfly78 (29. Juli 2010)

ja glückwunsch dann,sag bescheid wenn du wieder richtung zweifall unterwegs bist evtl. häng ich mich dann hinten dran,mehr schaff ich ja nicht


----------



## highfly78 (29. Juli 2010)

sonst einer lust sonntag morgen durch den wald um zweifall zu fahren???


----------



## Noise (29. Juli 2010)

klar..

wieso auch nicht..bin dabei


----------



## highfly78 (30. Juli 2010)

sry muß absagen sind persönliche gründe nichts gegen dich


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Juli 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> sonst einer lust sonntag morgen durch den wald um zweifall zu fahren???



Hat den jemand Lust am Montag oder Dienstag eine Runde zu fahren.Bin dann aus Urlaub zurück und möchte Pfunde abtrainieren.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hoff mal auf Toleranz und frage mal leise an: Nehmt ihr mich am Sonntag mit?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Mirko. So ein Welpe ist schon süß.

Ach so, hat jemand Lust Morgen mit zum Nina Hagen Konzert aufn Markt mitzukommen? 20h solls losgehen.


----------



## celle (30. Juli 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ach so, hat jemand Lust Morgen mit zum Nina Hagen Konzert aufn Markt mitzukommen? 20h solls losgehen.



Das Nina Hagen Konzert ist auf Freitag verschoben worden!!!
Die Gute hat Bronchitis.


----------



## IGGY (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Ich wollte nach langer Abstienenz schreibt man das so) am Sonntag nochmal mein MTB entstauben. Fährt jemand von Euch bei dem ich mich anschliessen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (30. Juli 2010)

ja hier


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## goawilli (3. August 2010)

Hi

Habe vor heute so gegen 15;30h ne Runde zu drehn,ab Vichter Landhaus

gruß Willi


----------



## goawilli (4. August 2010)

Hi
morgen für 2-3std. 15:30h -16.00h ab Vichter Landhaus wer bock hat bitte melden

Gruß Willi

Wetter sieht ja net gut aus,naja noch 2std. mal abwarten


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. August 2010)

Leider alles zu früh. Ich schaffe es diese Woche nur Samstag ab 17:30, wen jemand Lust hat melden.


----------



## L1pp1 (5. August 2010)

Ab WE Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (10. August 2010)

Jemand am WE Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. August 2010)

Ja, muss mal wieder anfangen 
Nur Samstag von 14:00 bis 17:00 Uhr geht nicht.


----------



## kurzer37 (11. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde 
fahre Morgen gegen 10Uhr eine Runde falls jemand lust hat bitte melden.

Gruß
kurzer37

@Bick müssen mal sehen was bei dir nächste Woche geht und wann wolltest du fahren könnte nur am Samstag.


----------



## highfly78 (11. August 2010)

@kurzer
nächste woche hätte ich auch wieder zeit,hab nämlich ab montag 3wochen urlaub


----------



## kurzer37 (11. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> @kurzer
> nächste woche hätte ich auch wieder zeit,hab nämlich ab montag 3wochen urlaub


Das ist Super dann können wir endlich wieder fahren.Nehmen wir den Bick gleich mit.


----------



## goawilli (11. August 2010)

Hi
Nächste Woche habe ich Frühdienst,könnte ab 15h mitfahren

Gruß Willi


----------



## kurzer37 (11. August 2010)

goawilli schrieb:


> Hi
> Nächste Woche habe ich Frühdienst,könnte ab 15h mitfahren
> 
> Gruß Willi



Dann wird das eine Fat ab Gressenich mit Bick, müssen wir mal sehen wann der kann.Die anderen Tage werde ich Morgens fahren.


----------



## highfly78 (11. August 2010)

@bick & kurzer

dann sagt mir ma ne uhrzeit für samstag und wo wir uns treffen,beim kurzen oder bick


----------



## kurzer37 (11. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> @bick & kurzer
> 
> dann sagt mir ma ne uhrzeit für samstag und wo wir uns treffen,beim kurzen oder bick


ca.10.30Uhr bei mir und dann treffen wir den Bick am K-Baum.


----------



## highfly78 (11. August 2010)

geht klar,bin dann 10:30uhr bei dir oben,bis samstag dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (11. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> geht klar,bin dann 10:30uhr bei dir oben,bis samstag dann



Müssen noch das o.k von Bick haben,war oder ist mein Vorschlag da Ralf Richtung Vossenack wollte.


----------



## highfly78 (12. August 2010)

ok,sagt bescheid


----------



## Bick (12. August 2010)

...es nimmt Formen an. Möglicherweise komm ich auch schon um 10.30h zum Kurzen, dann können wir gemeinsam los.  Kann ja jetzt problemlos Bikes transportieren. Autos mit viel
Platz im Innenraum haben schon was  

Vossenack war ja nur mal angedacht - bin für alles offen.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> ...es nimmt Formen an. Möglicherweise komm ich auch schon um 10.30h zum Kurzen, dann können wir gemeinsam los.  Kann ja jetzt problemlos Bikes transportieren. Autos mit viel
> Platz im Innenraum haben schon was
> 
> Vossenack war ja nur mal angedacht - bin für alles offen.



Ok also 10.30Uhr bei mir Start und dann sehen wir wohin.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (12. August 2010)

Jut. Jenau so!


----------



## highfly78 (12. August 2010)

alaska,bis samstag denne


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. August 2010)

Hab nur bis 14:00 Uhr Zeit, da muss ich wieder in Hamich sein. Ich starte um 9:00 oder 9:30 in Hamich, wenn eure Tour so liegt dass ich pünktlich wieder aussteigen kann bin ich auch um 10:30 bei Michael. Wer sonst aus meiner Ecke kommt kann sich mir gerne anschliessen.


----------



## highfly78 (12. August 2010)

so gegen 13uhr wollt ich auch zurück sein,aber ist ja alles zum glück planbar


----------



## Bick (13. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hab nur bis 14:00 Uhr Zeit, da muss ich wieder in Hamich sein. Ich starte um 9:00 oder 9:30 in Hamich, wenn eure Tour so liegt dass ich pünktlich wieder aussteigen kann bin ich auch um 10:30 bei Michael. Wer sonst aus meiner Ecke kommt kann sich mir gerne anschliessen.



...vorausgesetzt er fährt nicht ungefragt am Omerbach vorbei 


Wir sehen uns beim Kurzen um 10.30h - wir werden das so einrichten, daß jeder pünktlich zurück ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (13. August 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> ...vorausgesetzt er fährt nicht ungefragt am Omerbach vorbei
> 
> 
> Wir sehen uns beim Kurzen um 10.30h - wir werden das so einrichten, daß jeder pünktlich zurück ist.



Denke das bekommen Wir hin, wir machen jeden Glücklich.Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das Wetter hält.


----------



## Bick (13. August 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Denke das bekommen Wir hin, wir machen jeden Glücklich.Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das Wetter hält.



Da wir August haben, dürfte es ein recht warmer Regen sein. Ich
denke eine dünne Regenjacke sollte reichen. Kleines Schäuerchen
wär mir noch egal.


----------



## highfly78 (13. August 2010)

damit könnte ich auch noch leben


----------



## highfly78 (13. August 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Denke das bekommen Wir hin, wir machen jeden Glücklich.Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das Wetter hält.




kurzer37-tours,wir buchen sie fluchen


----------



## Bick (13. August 2010)

...man hüte sich vor kleinen Männern un kleinen Hunden


----------



## highfly78 (13. August 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> ...man hüte sich vor kleinen Männern un kleinen Hunden




in fachkreisen nennt man die auch wadenbeißer oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (13. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> in fachkreisen nennt man die auch wadenbeißer oder nicht



Mein belgischer Arbeitskollege hat mich Schäferhund getauft.


----------



## kurzer37 (17. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
hier ein Termin für eine Fat am Donnerstag da das Wetter dann besser sein soll.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10676
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Bick (17. August 2010)

da kann ich nicht  :-(


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. August 2010)

mal sehen, könnte klappen, bin tagsüber im Aussendienst. Wo könnten wir uns in Mausbach treffen?


----------



## kurzer37 (17. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> mal sehen, könnte klappen, bin tagsüber im Aussendienst. Wo könnten wir uns in Mausbach treffen?



Buche 19


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. August 2010)

Wenn du nichts mehr hörst bin ich um 17:30 an Buche 19.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts mehr hörst bin ich um 17:30 an Buche 19.



Der Termin ist gestrichen weil highfly nicht kann und ich das Auto vom lange holen muß sollte eigentlich Gestern schon fertig sein.Fahre am Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## Bick (19. August 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. August 2010)

Fahr Sonntag auch ab Zweifall, Einsteigertaugliche Trailtour. Also fahren wir wohl lieber getrennt...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Fahr Sonntag auch ab Zweifall, Einsteigertaugliche Trailtour. Also fahren wir wohl lieber getrennt...



Bei Einsteiger sind wir doch Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. August 2010)

Aber Ralf und Trailtour...
Geht Richtung Roetgen und zurück. Das, was letzten Sonntag ins Wasser gefallen ist.


----------



## highfly78 (20. August 2010)

@kurzer

wann wolltest du denn sonntag los,wenn es nicht zu spät ist bin ich auch dabei,aber wie gesagt wenn es nicht zu spät ist hab ja auch noch kids-animation


----------



## kurzer37 (20. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> @kurzer
> 
> wann wolltest du denn sonntag los,wenn es nicht zu spät ist bin ich auch dabei,aber wie gesagt wenn es nicht zu spät ist hab ja auch noch kids-animation



Dann werde ich so gegen 10Uhr losfahren denke das ich Mirco begleiten werde.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. August 2010)

Wir starten um 11 im Solchbachtal


----------



## kurzer37 (20. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wir starten um 11 im Solchbachtal



Da bin ich dabei das ist Prima und wie lange möchtest du fahren?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. August 2010)

mal sehen wie schnell wir fahren und was dann noch die Kondition sagt, eigentlich wollte ich bis Roetgen (Eis!) kommen und über Mulartshütte (Weizen!) und Galmei (Eis!) zurück.


----------



## highfly78 (21. August 2010)

falls die kids mich lassen bin ich dabei

@kurzer
mit donnerstag ist ok,hab grünes licht von der regierung gekriegt


----------



## FilledBratze (21. August 2010)

@Wheeler: Nimmste mich morgen mit? Hab zwar von heute schon 120km Kilometer in den Beinen, fühlte mich aber bestens betreut


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. August 2010)

die Videos von heute lad ich nicht hoch, Kamera auf der Gabelbrücke war keine gute Idee, sind viel zu unruhig. Nächste Tour mach ich sie auf den Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (22. August 2010)

haste schon videos von der cam hochgeladen..??


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. August 2010)

siehe oben...


----------



## kurzer37 (22. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> die Videos von heute lad ich nicht hoch, Kamera auf der Gabelbrücke war keine gute Idee, sind viel zu unruhig. Nächste Tour mach ich sie auf den Helm.



Bei deiner Einsteigertour konnte das ja auch nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Noise (22. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> siehe oben...




ich sehe oben kein Video??


----------



## highfly78 (22. August 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ... Kamera auf der Gabelbrücke war keine gute Idee, sind viel zu unruhig...


 


kann ich gar nicht verstehen,es kamen doch kaum wurzeln,hier und da war mal eine

hat aber spaß gemacht


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. August 2010)

@Dirk dann lies mal 
Vielleicht starte ich Mittwoch den nächsten Versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (22. August 2010)

das du von der letzten keins hochgeladen hast hab ich ja gesehn,dachte du hättest vorher schonmal welche hochgeladen.....


----------



## kurzer37 (23. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> das du von der letzten keins hochgeladen hast hab ich ja gesehn,dachte du hättest vorher schonmal welche hochgeladen.....



Denken sollst du den Pferden überlassen die haben eine größeren Kopf
@Wheeler war eine super Runde bei schönem Wetter.Fahre Donnerstag um 10Uhr eine Runde mit highfly.Falls jemand lust hat melden.


----------



## goawilli (24. August 2010)

wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?
und wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## highfly78 (24. August 2010)

Treffpunkt ist beim kurzen,wie lang kann ich dir net sagen,wollten ne größere runde fahren

Details kriegste vom Reiseleiter


----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist beim kurzen,wie lang kann ich dir net sagen,wollten ne größere runde fahren
> 
> Details kriegste vom Reiseleiter



Wir würden gegen 10Uhr los und dann Richtung Talsperre Eupen fahren,dh. ca. 4Std. alles zusammen.
Müssen mal sehen was das Wetter macht es soll ja regnen sonst fahren wir in der Nähe.


----------



## goawilli (24. August 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wir würden gegen 10Uhr los und dann Richtung Talsperre Eupen fahren,dh. ca. 4Std. alles zusammen.
> Müssen mal sehen was das Wetter macht es soll ja regnen sonst fahren wir in der Nähe.



hm....

muss spätestens um 14h zuhause sein...

ich überlege mal gebe noch bescheid


----------



## kurzer37 (25. August 2010)

Hier der Termin für Morgen
mal sehen sehr Wahrscheinlich mit Stop an der Laufenburg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10718
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Mistkerl (28. August 2010)

Nabend Jungs, würd gern mal mitfahren. Komme auch aus Stolberg, bin bislang aber nur mit Mirko gefahren . Würde gerne mal Richtung Schmidt oder Kalltal fahren. Ihr kennt da doch sicher ein paar nette Trails oder? Ich habe kommende Woche noch Urlaub und wollte unter der Woche radln. Wer wäre dabei?

Beste Grüße


----------



## goawilli (28. August 2010)

Hi Mistkerl
Habe ab Mo. Nachtdienst könnte also ab !5:30h fahren
mal sehn was das Wetter so sagt

Gruß Willi


----------



## Mistkerl (28. August 2010)

Hallo Willi,

das ist gut. Können dann gern zusammen fahren. Würde gern mal ab Schmidt in der Eifel los. Dort gibt es die "Schöne Aussicht". Dort gibt es auch nen Parkplatz. Von Dirt aus ins Tal und dann Richtung Mariawald in die Abtei und dann von da aus Richtung Schwammenauel. Kennst du dich in der Ecke aus?

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (28. August 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> das ist gut. Können dann gern zusammen fahren. Würde gern mal ab Schmidt in der Eifel los. Dort gibt es die "Schöne Aussicht". Dort gibt es auch nen Parkplatz. Von Dirt aus ins Tal und dann Richtung Mariawald in die Abtei und dann von da aus Richtung Schwammenauel. Kennst du dich in der Ecke aus?
> 
> Gruß Jens



Hy Mistkerl
fahre mit highfly am Mittwoch Vormittag eine Runde falls das Wetter mitmacht.Richtung Schmidt bin ich zwar schon gefahren aber nicht wirklich mit Trails und auch nicht Richtung Rursse.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (30. August 2010)

Ich muß mittwoch wohl 12uhr in stolberg sein,hab nen arzttermin


----------



## goawilli (30. August 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> das ist gut. Können dann gern zusammen fahren. Würde gern mal ab Schmidt in der Eifel los. Dort gibt es die "Schöne Aussicht". Dort gibt es auch nen Parkplatz. Von Dirt aus ins Tal und dann Richtung Mariawald in die Abtei und dann von da aus Richtung Schwammenauel. Kennst du dich in der Ecke aus?
> 
> Gruß Jens



und wie kommste nach Schmidt mit dem Auto?

also wenn ich diese Woche Fahre,dann fahre ich von Vicht aus los.

Nein die Ecke kenne ich nicht.

Gruß Willi


----------



## kurzer37 (31. August 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Ich muß mittwoch wohl 12uhr in stolberg sein,hab nen arzttermin



Dann kannste das vergessen,werde dann morgen eine Runde laufen gehen.


----------



## kurzer37 (1. September 2010)

Hallo
hat jemand lust auf eine Fat am Freitag und zu welcher Zeit? Habe selber am Freitag
ab 6Uhr frei und könnte ab Mittag fahren.
Gruß
kurzer37

Hier ist ein Termin für Freitag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10744


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. September 2010)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust auf eine Schönwettertour? Bin für fast alles offen, nur nicht mehr als 4 Stunden.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. September 2010)

Jemand lust am Dienstag gegen 15Uhr eine Runde zu fahren.Treefpunkt weil Frühschicht bei mir.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. September 2010)

Klar hab ich Lust, aber Normalsterbliche arbeiten leider um diese Zeit noch.
Da morgen noch so schönes Wetter sein soll werde ich aber morgen noch ne FAT starten.


----------



## Bick (6. September 2010)

Oh Mist. Da kann ich schon wieder mal nicht mitfahren - Auto muß inne Werkstatt.
Da bin ich nicht vor 18.00h / 18.30h zurück. Sollte ich früher zurück sein, klingele ich mal bei dir auf´m Handy durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goawilli (6. September 2010)

Fahre heute um 15:00H ne Runde wer Lust hat melden
Treffpunkt Bäckerei Corman in Vicht


----------



## goawilli (6. September 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Jemand lust am Dienstag gegen 15Uhr eine Runde zu fahren.Treefpunkt weil Frühschicht bei mir.
> Gruß
> kurzer37



Micha heute ist das Wetter noch gut!

Morgen soll´s Regnen...

Kann auch um 15h bei dir sein

Gruß Willi


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. September 2010)

.


----------



## Bick (6. September 2010)

Junge, Junge. Wat sind dat für Abfahrtszeiten! Seid ihr Frührentner? Oder
Altersteilzeit? ;-)


----------



## highfly78 (6. September 2010)

das sind die schichtarbeiter,können mitten am tag fahren,wat ein glück das ich heut mit dem radl zur arbeit bin,somit hab ich schon ne tour


----------



## kurzer37 (6. September 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Junge, Junge. Wat sind dat für Abfahrtszeiten! Seid ihr Frührentner? Oder
> Altersteilzeit? ;-)



Dafür bin ich auf dem Werk wenn du noch im Bett liegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (6. September 2010)

oder wenn wir auf der mutti liegen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. September 2010)

Hey, bitte nicht das Niveau in meinem Thread senken 
Für verbale Ausschweifungen hat sich doch schon ein anderer bewährt 

PS: nicht bös gemeint, bitte keine endlose Diskussion


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2010)

Wollt' grad anfangen, endlos zu diskutieren


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. September 2010)

Termin für Samstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10777


----------



## Bick (10. September 2010)

zu früh für mich - werde gegen 13.30 / 14.00h starten, dann aber auch nur für max. 3 Std.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> zu früh für mich - werde gegen 13.30 / 14.00h starten, dann aber auch nur für max. 3 Std.



Dann komme nach Zweifall und wir fahren mit einem Arbeitskollegen ( weil Nachtschicht )von mir. Der hat ein Trekkingrad und wir fahren seeeehr langsam und der einzige Berg ist der Frackersberg um uns dort zu treffen.Es geht nur über WAB und auf dem Rückweg trinken wir uns eins Alle die mitfahren möchten sind herzlich Willkommen.
Gruß
Mikel

Ps. kannst mich ja auf Handy anrufen.Habe dich bei Skype in meine Liste aufgenommen.
*@Noise mein Navi hat bestimmt schon Staub angesetzt.*


----------



## hollowtech2 (10. September 2010)

.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2010)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> jut, bin Samstag gegen 13.30 / 14.00 da.



Wo bist du um 13.30Uhr oder 14Uhr und wer bist du?


----------



## Bick (10. September 2010)

ups, da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen... War dienstlich unterwegs.

Also nochmal: jut, bin Samstag gegen 13.30 / 14.00 da. 


Jetzt alles klar?


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> ups, da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen... War dienstlich unterwegs.
> 
> Also nochmal: jut, bin Samstag gegen 13.30 / 14.00 da.
> 
> ...


Bei mir ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofer (10. September 2010)

Hallo Männer, ich komme morgen auch mit.


Grus  Stefan 

Danke für die SMS , Highfly


----------



## kurzer37 (11. September 2010)

roofer schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, ich komme morgen auch mit.
> 
> 
> Grus  Stefan
> ...




Ok dann so gegen 13.45Uhr an der Kirche in Zweifall oder gegen 14Uhr oben am Frackersberg Einfahrt Richtung Vennwegen.


----------



## Bick (13. September 2010)

Falls jemand Bock hat, werde heute ´ne FAT starten. Um 1800 gehts bei mir los.
Wollte so ca. 2 Std unterwegs sein. Es geht Richt L-Burg, Rennweg, G-Kreuz und dann,
mal sehen wie die Lage ist evtl. noch nen Abstecher zum K-Baum. Wer mitfahren möchte
oder unterwegs einsteigen will, am besten hier kurz SMSen 0163-6354565.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. September 2010)

Ah schade Ralf, hatte ich auch erst vor, muss aber später noch mal weg. 
Wenn du die Woche noch mal fahren willst bin ich dabei. 
Ich wollte auch so langsam wieder die Nightride-Saison eröffnen.
@ Gerd, ich hab ne Lampe für dich.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. September 2010)

Hy
habe Morgen Nachtschicht und möchte/wollte gegen 10.30Uhr eine Runde fahren also falls jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. September 2010)

Heute, morgen, Übermorgen FATs ab 17:00-18:00 Uhr. Falls jemand Lust hat melden, auch kurzfristig über ICQ etc.


----------



## Bick (21. September 2010)

am Donnerstag bin ich dabei!


----------



## highfly78 (21. September 2010)

ab 18uhr könnt ich auch dabei sein,kommt aber auf den treffpunkt an,wo wollt ihr denn lang???


----------



## kurzer37 (21. September 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> am Donnerstag bin ich dabei!



Am Donnerstag soll es wieder ab Nachmittag regnen. Ich werde Vormittags fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (21. September 2010)

vormittags muß ich leider werken


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. September 2010)

1. Guckst du eifelwetter, Donnerstag soll es warm und schön werden
2. Können die alle nicht mehr als 2 Minuten zuverlässig voraussagen, also abwarten
3. Bin ich bei den versprochenen 25°C nicht aus zucker
4. Müssen normale Leute vormittags arbeiten
5.

Ansonsten hab ich nächste Woche Urlaub, vielleicht können wir dann noch mal zusammen fahren


----------



## kurzer37 (21. September 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> 1. Guckst du eifelwetter, Donnerstag soll es warm und schön werden
> 2. Können die alle nicht mehr als 2 Minuten zuverlässig voraussagen, also abwarten
> 3. Bin ich bei den versprochenen 25°C nicht aus zucker
> 4. Müssen normale Leute vormittags arbeiten
> ...



Habe ab Mittwoch frei bis Sonntag und solltet ihr am Samstagnachmittag fahren dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## highfly78 (22. September 2010)

@bick
soll ich morgen um 18Uhr bei dir sein und wir treffen dann mirco???


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. September 2010)

dann wäre ich auch um 18:00 Uhr bei Ralf.


----------



## Bick (22. September 2010)

Ja 18.00h bei mir wäre okay - Viertelstündchen früher geht auch. Ich wollte 
Richt L´burg, Talsperre, G-Kreuz, K-Baum und wieder zurück. Dürften so etwa
2  (+/-) Stunden werden, d.h. da wir um 18.00 starten, könnte es Sinn machen ein Lämpchen mitzuführen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. September 2010)

Klingt gut, bin um 17:45 mit Funzel bei dir.
Heute starte ich gegen 17:30 in Hamich falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## highfly78 (22. September 2010)

ja denne tun wir das so,ob`s ein viertel stündchen früher wird kann ich nicht versprechen,aber 18 uhr krieg ich hin,bring dann auch mein teelicht mit


----------



## alter-stinker (22. September 2010)

Hey Männers,

ich lebe auch noch! 
Leider habe ich zur Zeit ja kaum Zeit, Ihr wisst ja Umzug , Betrieb, Familie alles echt Sch...

Aber bald bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ihr mich dann noch mitnehmt...
Melde mich dannnnn wieder als Einsteiger

Wünsche euch allen eine gute Zeit.
VLG
aus Eschweiler City

@Wheeler: Ich melde mich die nächsten Tage bei dir, schon einmal ein riesiges Danke, für das Teil !


----------



## Bick (29. September 2010)

Heute gegen 18.00h wieder FAT ab Gressenich. Dauer ~2Std. (Lampe mitnehmen!)
Streckenführung: Das Übliche.

Greetz 
Ralf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. September 2010)

Hi Ralf,
wenns einigermaßen trocken bleibt bin ich dabei. Bin um 18:00 bei dir.
Gruß, Mirco


----------



## highfly78 (29. September 2010)

Wenn ich es zeitlich pack,bin ich auch 18Uhr da,oder ich klemm mich unterwegs dran,können dann ja telephonieren,Lampe bring ich auf jeden Fall mit


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. September 2010)

ich muss leider heute absagen, Keller unter Wasser und dafür oben keins mehr :-(


----------



## highfly78 (30. September 2010)

@wheeler
und haste dein wasser wieder auf den richtigen weg??

@all,
wollte morgen abend so gegen 18uhr ne FAT fahren,wer also lust hat kann ja bescheid sagen,wohin und wie lang sehen wir dann,auf jeden fall ne lampe mitnehmen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. September 2010)

Ne, hat keine Weg mehr, ist jetzt ne Sackgasse bis ich fertig bin.
Morgen kann ich leider nur bis 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag ist tolles Wetter gemeldet, wer hat Lust zu fahren? Zeit ist mir egal, ich würde 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist tolles Wetter gemeldet, wer hat Lust zu fahren? Zeit ist mir egal, ich würde 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen



Keiner Lust morgen zu fahren ,hatte die Woche Stress und könnte ab Mittag.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (2. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr morgen früh mit roofer schon um 9:30uhr los,treffpunkt jägersfahrt mal sehen wohin ich denk ma das es die fat von bick wird ma schauen,wer also lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht´s heute oder sonst diese Woche mit FATs aus?
Nur morgen geht bei mir nicht...


----------



## Bick (4. Oktober 2010)

Habe Urlaub und kann daher auch mal Frührentner-mäßige  Startzeiten
(Dienstag 15.30h beim Kurzen) wahrnehmen. Evtl. zum WE, wenn
das Wetter paßt, wäre noch was möglich. Oder am WE auch gerne
nochmal ´ne längere Runde.


----------



## highfly78 (7. Oktober 2010)

Samstag soll das wetter gut sein,wie siehts aus wer hat Samstag Zeit und Lust zu Radeln???
Ab 10:30 Uhr hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Bick (7. Oktober 2010)

da könnte sich was einrichten lassen


----------



## highfly78 (7. Oktober 2010)

müssen uns nur über ne uhrzeit einig werden,wie gesagt ab 10:30 uhr hab ich zeit,kann dann auch länger werden,schlag du am besten ma was vor


----------



## Bick (7. Oktober 2010)

Samstag kann ich nicht - hab ´nen Termin verpennt. Werde evtl. am Sonntag
´ne Runde drehen.


----------



## highfly78 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht,Familie verlangt dann nach mir,wie siehts den morgen bei dir mit ner Fat aus,könnte so 17:30Uhr in Gressenich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat heute Lust auf ne Fat???


----------



## goawilli (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi 
ab morgen habe ich Frühdienst und das Wetter soll ja die Woche noch gut sein,werde auf jedenfall diese Woche 2-3 mal fahren falls jemand auch fährt bitte melden,ab 15:00h würde gehn oder später
Gruß Willi


----------



## highfly78 (10. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts die Woche mit ner Fat aus,außer morgen da hab ich keine Zeit,naja wenns Wetter passt und jemand Bock hat bescheid sagen


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
bin wieder im Lande und möchte am Samstag nach der Frühschicht eine Runde fahren.
Start so gegen 15Uhr bei mir zu Hause.Also melden falls jemand mitfahren möchte.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Bick (21. Oktober 2010)

Lust ja, aber ist mir wat spät. Wollte lieber am späten Vormittag starten.
Aber vllt. ergibt sich noch was...

Heute jemand Bock auf ´ne FAT? So ca. 17.45h bei mir starten und etwa
2h Stunden Dauer. Die übliche Runde.


----------



## highfly78 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit Samstag hört sich gut an,kann aber noch nix zu 100% versprechen,da ich noch mit ner rippenfell-entzündung hader und die neuste Seuche dank meiner Kids sind die Windpocken,von daher sag ich mal das ich vorher anrufe falls ich am Start bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. Oktober 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Mit Samstag hört sich gut an,kann aber noch nix zu 100% versprechen,da ich noch mit ner rippenfell-entzündung hader und die neuste Seuche dank meiner Kids sind die Windpocken,von daher sag ich mal das ich vorher anrufe falls ich am Start bin



Habe ich gehört und freue mich falls jemand mitfahren möchte und kann.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du morgens bei mir Estrich mischen kommst hab ich ab 15:00 Uhr Zeit mit zu fahren


----------



## highfly78 (22. Oktober 2010)

Och wenn das so ist,ich hätte da auch noch ein Zimmer zum renovieren,da ich ja wegen krank nicht voran komm,könntet ihr dann nach dem Estrich noch bei mir malern kommen,allerdings müßt ihr euch dann beeilen sonst wird das nix mit 15Uhr radeln


----------



## Bick (22. Oktober 2010)

Jungens, macht euch keine Sorgen. Hab schon mit Tine Wittler telefoniert.
Die hat morgen noch für jeden von euch nen Termin frei.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Jungens, macht euch keine Sorgen. Hab schon mit Tine Wittler telefoniert.
> Die hat morgen noch für jeden von euch nen Termin frei.



Da bin ich ja froh das ich nach dem Werk nicht noch renovieren muß.
Hoffe das Wetter macht mit.


----------



## Bick (23. Oktober 2010)

Vorhersage sieht nicht so dolle aus


----------



## highfly78 (23. Oktober 2010)

@kurzer
Bin 15Uhr bei dir,einer muß dich ja bremsen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Oktober 2010)

Montag Feiertagstour?
Entweder noch mal die Trails im Aachener Wald unsicher machen oder die Herbstfarben an der WBTS genießen.
Zeitlich wäre ich für Mittags, wenns am wärmsten ist


----------



## Bick (29. Oktober 2010)

misch nix zeit haben


----------



## highfly78 (30. Oktober 2010)

wieviel uhr wäre denn mittags? damit ich planen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Montag Feiertagstour?
> Entweder noch mal die Trails im Aachener Wald unsicher machen oder die Herbstfarben an der WBTS genießen.
> Zeitlich wäre ich für Mittags, wenns am wärmsten ist



Habe Frühschicht und werde deswegen am Dienstag fahren.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. Oktober 2010)

wenn du schon an allerheiligen arbeiten musst kann dir wirklich keiner mehr helfen michael. Ich dachte so ab zwölf.


kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe Frühschicht und werde deswegen am Dienstag fahren.


----------



## highfly78 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist ok,wo Treffpunkt,mir ist egal ob Aachener Wald oder WBTS,ich fahr wie immer hinterher


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. November 2010)

Da ich noch keine zeit von den Aachenern habe sage ich jetzt mal, 12:00 Uhr bei mir in Hamich oder wer will 12:15 Gressenich großer Parkplatz.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11039


----------



## highfly78 (1. November 2010)

welchen großen parkplatz meinst du??


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. November 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=52224+Gressenich+Markt


----------



## highfly78 (1. November 2010)

Alaska,wenn ich es bis da schaff sehen wir uns um 12:15Uhr da


----------



## alter-stinker (1. November 2010)

Hey,

ich werde 12:00 bei dir sein, komme vom Treffpunkt "Omerbach" zu dir hochgefahren!!

bis später
VLG aus Eschweiler City


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. November 2010)

Gut, die geplante Tour bringt dich später auch nach Hause, musst nicht wieder bis Hamich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-stinker (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

und DANKE für die super Tour,
hat noch mal richtig Spaß gemacht,
und anstrengend war´s auch noch genügend.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## highfly78 (2. November 2010)

Stimmt,war nochma richtig gut,nette trails,auch wenn ich nicht bis zum Schluß dabei war,wars supi,Lob an unseren Guido


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. November 2010)

Fährt heute jemand mit? Ich starte um 17:00 Uhr in Hamich, natürlich mit Licht.


----------



## Bick (9. November 2010)

Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall. In welche Richtung soll´s denn gehen?


----------



## highfly78 (9. November 2010)

Falls es am Kartoffelbaum vorbeigeht,klemm ich mich dran,je nach Ankunftzeit von euch,18-18:15 Uhr würd bei mir passen,könnt ja bescheid sagen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. November 2010)

Richtung ist mir egal, nicht in den Schlamm und ca. 2, maximal 3 Stunden wären mir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (9. November 2010)

Nicht in den Schlamm ist schonmal gut. Davon hatte ich am Samstag reichlich...
@Mirco, wär´s auch möglich erst so um 17.30h zu starten? Bin nämlich erst kurz
nach 17.00h zu Hause.


----------



## highfly78 (9. November 2010)

Also 18:15Uhr K-Baum,von da radel ich dann mit


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. November 2010)

OK, 17:30 Uhr bin ich bei dir. Ich schlage vor, wir umradlen den Kartoffelbaum weitläufig 
18:15 müsste passen...


----------



## highfly78 (9. November 2010)

ich bin raus,der Kollege mi dem ich zur Arbeit fahr,fährt heut nen Umweg,weil er noch was erledigen muß,somit schaff ich es nicht,ein anderes mal


----------



## Bick (9. November 2010)

Jut, bin im Bilde. Allerdings weiß ich erst gegen 15.00h sicher, ob ich´s schaffen werde.
Ich melde mich dann hier noch kurz nach 15.00h und geb definitive Info, ob ich
dabei bin oder nicht.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. November 2010)

Wo ist der balue Himmel hin??? Wie sieht´s bei euch aus im Regen? Sonst geh ich joggen, ist dann nur ne Stunde nass.


----------



## Bick (9. November 2010)

der blaue Himmel ist jetzt (lt. Wetterbericht) für´n paar Tage weg 
Aber ich hab´ne blaue Regenjacke...

Männers, bin raus, werde definitiv NICHT pünktlich zu Hause sein. Bitte fahrt / lauft ohne
mich. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. November 2010)

ja, ich laufe. Sorry Michael, aber alleine im dunklen Regen zum Kartoffelbaum, da gibt es Schöneres. Wir sehen uns wenn der Himmel wieder blau wird


----------



## kurzer37 (9. November 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ja, ich laufe. Sorry Michael, aber alleine im dunklen Regen zum Kartoffelbaum, da gibt es Schöneres. Wir sehen uns wenn der Himmel wieder blau wird



Bin Heute auch schon gelaufen und danach bei JJ angehalten der macht den Laden zu und hat ausverkauf.War aber für mich nicht viel da.


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde
falls jemand lust hat Morgen um 10.30Uhr eine Runde durch die Gemeinde.Treffpunkt beim kurzen um 10:15Uhr oder am Frackersberg oben auf der Hauptschneise um 10:30Uhr.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (10. Januar 2011)

Bin leider arbeiten,war aber gestern ma unterwegs,viel spaß im Schlamm


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Januar 2011)

Erstmal wünsch ich allen ein schönes und gesundes neues Jahr. Nachdem die weiße Pracht nun erstmal weg ist und ich die Laufschuhe nicht mehr sehen kann werde ich auch in den Sattel steigen, aber das sind ja wieder Urlauber-Zeiten.
Ist denn jemand für 17:30 zu begeistern?


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Januar 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Erstmal wünsch ich allen ein schönes und gesundes neues Jahr. Nachdem die weiße Pracht nun erstmal weg ist und ich die Laufschuhe nicht mehr sehen kann werde ich auch in den Sattel steigen, aber das sind ja wieder Urlauber-Zeiten.
> Ist denn jemand für 17:30 zu begeistern?



Wünsche ich auch allen und ihren Familien.Leider habe ich Nachtschicht aber ab Freitag Früh mal sehen am Wochenende.
@highfly es geht erst mal über Waldautobahn.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Januar 2011)

Am Sonntag solls über 10°C werden, da wollte ich auch fahren.


----------



## highfly78 (10. Januar 2011)

Sonntag hört sich gut an,aber bis dahin haben wir ja noch Zeit

@kurzer
Waldautobahn war gestern auch nicht so berauschend,teilweise bis zum Schaltwerk versackt


----------



## Bick (12. Januar 2011)

Wann und wo soll denn Start sein?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Januar 2011)

egal und fast egal.
11:00 Uhr Gressenich?


----------



## Noise (12. Januar 2011)

wann??und darf ich mich hinten dran hängen?????


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Januar 2011)

Sonntag und ja klar. Aber ich bezweifele, dass du dich dranhängst, eher hängen wir hinter dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (12. Januar 2011)

ok denke ma bin dabei,joa bin jetzt schon lange keine tour mehr gefahren...wird schon passen.

werde mich hier aber noch mal melden,und bescheid sagen ob ich komme oder nicht.


----------



## highfly78 (12. Januar 2011)

Und wohin,vllt hängen der kurze und ich uns auch dran??

@kurzer
wie sieht es aus sind wir Sonntag auch dabei???


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Januar 2011)

Wohin das Rad uns treibt, da lege ich mich jetzt noch nicht fest. Ich denke, es werden maximal 3 Stunden überwiegend WAB.


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Januar 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Und wohin,vllt hängen der kurze und ich uns auch dran??
> 
> @kurzer
> wie sieht es aus sind wir Sonntag auch dabei???



Wie schon erwähnt habe ich Sonntag Frühschicht könnte also erst gegen 15Uhr starten. Und habe seit gestern Halsschmerzen. Aber mal sehen was geht.
Gruß
kurzer37
Also die Tour Richtung Roetgen war nur auf WAB möglich und dann auch noch Teilweise geschoben.


----------



## highfly78 (13. Januar 2011)

Sry Leute,bin raus,muß bis nächste Woche Antibiotika nehmen und somit fällt radeln für mich flach,wünsch euch aber schönes Wetter und viel Spaß,bis demnächst


----------



## Bick (13. Januar 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> egal und fast egal.
> 11:00 Uhr Gressenich?



11.00h is wat früh. Könnte erst gegen 12.00h / 12.30h. Ist aber
nicht so schlimm, fahrt ruhig ohne mich. Je nach Wetterlage fahre
ich dann Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. Januar 2011)

Strömender Regen auf der Reeperbahn hat mich was angeschlagen. Ich werde gemütlich und nicht zu lang fahren, geplant ist Laufenburg, Indemann und zurück nach Hamich.
Gerne auch erst um 12:00/12:30.


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Januar 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Strömender Regen auf der Reeperbahn hat mich was angeschlagen. Ich werde gemütlich und nicht zu lang fahren, geplant ist Laufenburg, Indemann und zurück nach Hamich.
> Gerne auch erst um 12:00/12:30.



Also ich fahre am Sonntag um 15Uhr los und werde bis max. 17.30Uhr fahren weil ich noch keine Lampe habe.Es geht über WAB falls jemand lust hat melden.
Bin bis 14Uhr auf dem Werk.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (16. Januar 2011)

bin heute nicht dabei,hab n bisschen verschlaffen und muss noch ein paar Xbox fertig machen die morgen in die post müssen.
habe aber noch frei also sollte nächste woche bei schönem wetter gefahren werden bin ich dabei...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Januar 2011)

Nächster Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11278


----------



## highfly78 (27. Januar 2011)

So ein M***,ich hab Notdienst,wünsch Dir trotzdem super Wetter und viel Spaß


----------



## Bick (27. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Februar 2011)

Nächste Tour Sonntag 10:00 Uhr, Start ab Breinig. Wer Lust hat einfach melden, es wird langsam und leicht.


----------



## highfly78 (12. Februar 2011)

Schade,wenn du ne Stunde später los wolltest,könntne wir zusammen rollen,bin um 11Uhr in Breinig "Zur Treppe" zum biken verabredet,wollten dann über Vennbahnweg richtung Aachen,halt wenig Schlamm und schön langsam,falls du Bock hast kannst ja dann auch da sein


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Februar 2011)

Da ich meinen Mittfahrer nicht erreichen kann bin ich wahrscheinlich um 11 an der Treppe.


----------



## highfly78 (13. Februar 2011)

Wo warst den du ich bin 11:15Uhr ma los,da mein Mitfahrer sein Bike noch nich fertig hatte mußte ich eh warten,er wusste ja nur schon seit ner Woche das wir heute fahren,da braucht man ja nich ma zu gucken ob überhaupt noch Luft drin is,das kann man ja machen wenn man los will,naja ich hab mich gerächt und zum guten schluß noch die Gracht von Brand nach Krauthausen rauf und er is nich grad fit,achja hast PM damit es nächstes mal besser mit Absprechen klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Februar 2011)

Um 10 standen meine kollegen doch vor der tür, da musste ich schnell aufs bike springen. Wir hatten ne tolle runde, sogar die paar trails waren in gutem zustand und haben gerockt!


----------



## highfly78 (13. Februar 2011)

Bei uns nur Teer und ein bisschen Feldweg,aber war einfach nochma schön mit dem Bike zu rollen


----------



## MeisterRoehrich (15. Februar 2011)

Um 9.50 Uhr bitte schön, aber egal die Runde war klasse.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. Februar 2011)

OK, du um 9:50, Holger um 10:10, macht zusammen 10


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. März 2011)

Termin für Dienstag mittag, ist ja Sonne und 12°C angekündigt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11429

Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit, fährt jemand?


----------



## highfly78 (6. März 2011)

Wenn du durch den Apfelhof rollst häng ich mich dran,wann wärst du denn ungefähr da?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. März 2011)

Wenn du heute meinst, zu spät, hatten schon unseren Spaß.

Dienstag kann ich das machen. Uhrzeit bin ich noch flexibel, aber nach Mittag, morgens ist zu kalt.


----------



## highfly78 (6. März 2011)

Für Dienstag mein ich,wolltest ja um 12 in Hamich los und je nach Strecke is es ja unterschiedlich wann du in Zweifall bist


----------



## alter-stinker (6. März 2011)

hey Wheeler9990,

war eine sehr nette Runde, kann ich nur bestätigen!

Nur mit dem Schlauchwechseln, da muss ich noch mal nachdenken, wieso ich einen Reserveschlauch besitze OHNE VENTIL.......

naja habe ja meistens noch einen dabei und der ging dann auch.

VLG 
aus Eschweiler City
und eventuell bis Freitag NR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. März 2011)

Termin für morgen ist gestrichen, hab leider arbeit.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde
möchte am Samstag um 15:30Uhr nach dem Werk noch eine gemütliche Runde fahren.
Es sollen ca. 2 Std. werden falls jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. März 2011)

Ich bin Samstag in Zweifall, wenn ich rechtzeitig fertig werde bin ich dabei, wir telefonieren dann spontan. Allerdings sind mir ca. Std. etwas zu lang


----------



## kurzer37 (11. März 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag in Zweifall, wenn ich rechtzeitig fertig werde bin ich dabei, wir telefonieren dann spontan. Allerdings sind mir ca. Std. etwas zu lang



Bin aber erst um ca. 14.15Uhr zu Hause habe kein Handy mit zum Werk.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (20. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde 
hat Morgen jemand lust um 15:30Uhr eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren? Das Wetter soll ja wieder ein Traum werden und Ich möchte eine Runde fahren.Dauer ca. 2Std.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2011)

Hat zeitlich mal wieder nicht hingehauen. Ich war Sonntag 15:30 unterwegs, aber davor hatte ich das noch nicht gelesen.

Wie sieht´s diese Woche mit FAT´s aus?

Würde gerne noch mal Richtung Rennweg-Trail und nachsehen, warum es mich Sonntag fast vom Gaul gerissen hätte. Wahrscheinlich vorsommerlicher Übermut, war teilweise noch ganz schön schmierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (22. März 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hat zeitlich mal wieder nicht hingehauen. Ich war Sonntag 15:30 unterwegs, aber davor hatte ich das noch nicht gelesen.
> 
> Wie sieht´s diese Woche mit FAT´s aus?
> 
> Würde gerne noch mal Richtung Rennweg-Trail und nachsehen, warum es mich Sonntag fast vom Gaul gerissen hätte. Wahrscheinlich vorsommerlicher Übermut, war teilweise noch ganz schön schmierig.



Ich hätte am Samstag ab 14Uhr Zeit weil Nachtschicht.Also falls jemand lust hast melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2011)

Bin dabei, wenn ich mein Handgelenk wieder dabei ist. Geb dir Freitag Bescheid. Wo solls hingehen?


----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2011)

Bin dabei Samstag 14Uhr bin ich bei dir


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn ich mein Handgelenk wieder dabei ist. Geb dir Freitag Bescheid. Wo solls hingehen?



Müssen mal sehen was die Meute machen möchte.Muß sollte so gegen 17Uhr zu Hause sein.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2011)

Ich machs wie immer ich fahr euch hinterher


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2011)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt möchte die Meute runter von den WABs und die trockenen Trails ausnutzen


----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2011)

Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu,aber Eimler-Tours wird uns nich enttäuschen


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu,aber Eimler-Tours wird uns nich enttäuschen



Dann werde Ich was Nettes zusammen stellen.Der Schlüssel ist bei euch im Briefkasten.
@Bick wie sieht es mir Dir aus?


----------



## Bick (23. März 2011)

Hä, hä, hä! Eimler-Tours, ich mach mich naß....

Wetter soll ja annehmbar bleiben. Denke, daß ich auch dabei bin.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. März 2011)

HeyMiachel, lese ich da bei dir Drössiger MT, da bin ich ja Samstag gespannt.
Wir können bald nen Club gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2011)

@kurzer
ja danke,hab ihn schon,bring ich dir Sa mit

@wheeler
ja du liest richtig),falls du es vor Spannung nich aushältst kannst du es dir bei meinen Fotos angucken


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2011)

Hallo Mitfahrer
wie sieht es mit Morgen aus bei einer Abfahrtszeit von 13Uhr.Habe Heute einen Tag Urlaub und würde dann schon früher starten falls Keiner etwas dagegen hat.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (25. März 2011)

Bei mir schlecht,vor 14 Uhr krieg ich net hin


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Bei mir schlecht,vor 14 Uhr krieg ich net hin



Ok dann 14Uhr damit Du dabei bist.


----------



## branderstier (25. März 2011)

Hi Leuts,

der Branderstier (Peter) grüsst den kurzen, Mirko und der Rest der Meute.
Würde ja gerne noch mal mit euch eine Runde drehen.
Wäre Samstag mit den Brand Riders, 10.00 ab Brander Bahnhof eine Ganztagestour zu den Narzissenwiesen was für euch?? 
Könnten uns ja auch unterwegs treffen. Meine Mobil-Nr. ist bekannt, sonst per PM.

Würde mich freuen


----------



## highfly78 (25. März 2011)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ok dann 14Uhr damit Du dabei bist.




Only for me,is aber nett,ja dann bis 14Uhr morgen,kanns kaum abwarten was du uns rausgesucht hast


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2011)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> der Branderstier (Peter) grüsst den kurzen, Mirko und der Rest der Meute.
> Würde ja gerne noch mal mit euch eine Runde drehen.
> ...



Ganztagstour ist noch etwas zu früh und ich habe Nachtschicht.Bestimmt etwas später aber wir sehen uns.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. März 2011)

Mir ist die Zeit egal, bin dann 14 beim kurzen.
Narzissen-Tour hätte ich schon Lust, hab aber nicht so viel Zeit, muss noch zu viel anderes erledigen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2011)

Schöne Runde heute, die Brander haben unseren Weg nicht gekreutzt. Wer Matsch sucht hat Eimler-Tours gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (26. März 2011)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen,schöne Runde hat er uns da geboten,hat Fun gemacht


----------



## kurzer37 (27. März 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen,schöne Runde hat er uns da geboten,hat Fun gemacht



Da bin Ich froh das Euch die Matschrunde gefallen hat.Es war mal wieder eine lustige Truppe unterwegs.Endlich wieder fahren und weil das Wetter ja noch gut bleiben soll am Mittwoch 17Uhr für 2Std. falls jemand lust hat.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (2. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Roofer und meiner einer wollen bei dem schönen Wetter heute um 14 Uhr am Jägersfahrt starten,Dauer ca 3-4 Stunden,wenn also einer oder mehrere Lust haben ihre Bikes artgerecht zu bewegen,könnt ihr euch gerne anschließen


gruß Micha


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. April 2011)

Ein perfekter Bike-Tag...

Geiles Wetter, Geile Trails, Geile Eisbecher, Geile Bilder, erfrischende Bachdurchfahrt, nach langer Zeit noch mal die steinerne Rille hochgekommen und der Plattfuß hat auch so gerade bis zum Ende durchgehalten.
Besonderen Dank an unseren Fotografen fürs Schleppen der Kamrea und die tollen Bilder.
Ein paar davon sind auf meiner Picasa-Seite.

Wenn das Wetter nächsten Sonntag mitspielt starte ich eine Narzissen-Tour, jemand Lust?


----------



## kurzer37 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde
nach dem wir unseren neuen Liebling ausgeführt haben habe ich jetzt wieder Zeit zum biken.Am Sonntag möchte Ich gerne eine Runde fahren.Treffpunkt soll um 10.30Uhr sein und es soll max. 3Std gefahren werden.Also melden falls lust.
Gruß
kurzer37
Ps. Tempo für alle Altersklassen geeingnet.


----------



## highfly78 (13. April 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. April 2011)

Stehen zwar schon 2 andere Touren an, aber falls das beides doch nichts wird bin ich spontan dabei. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich erscheine fahrt los.

Was ein bißchen Sonne so ausmacht. Im Winter trifft man keinen und jetzt muss man sich schon entscheiden wen

EDIT: Bin raus, andere Tour findet statt.


----------



## kurzer37 (16. April 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Stehen zwar schon 2 andere Touren an, aber falls das beides doch nichts wird bin ich spontan dabei. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich erscheine fahrt los.
> 
> Was ein bißchen Sonne so ausmacht. Im Winter trifft man keinen und jetzt muss man sich schon entscheiden wen
> 
> EDIT: Bin raus, andere Tour findet statt.



Hallo Gemeinde 
die Tour Morgen muß leider wegen Krankheit ausfallen. Habe mir eine tolle Erkältung eingefangen und kann leider nicht fahren. Hoffe Ende der Woche wieder fahren zu können.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Bick (23. April 2011)

...die Herren,

jemand unterwegs an den Ostertagen? Ich werde morgen so gegen 10.00h zu ´ner
Runde durch die Wälder aufbrechen.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. April 2011)

Bick schrieb:


> ...die Herren,
> 
> jemand unterwegs an den Ostertagen? Ich werde morgen so gegen 10.00h zu ´ner
> Runde durch die Wälder aufbrechen.



Hy Ralli
war am Samstag eine Runde unterwegs.Hatte Nachtschicht und wollte die Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nochmal los.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. April 2011)

Ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Ich wollte am späten vormittag los fahren für max 4 Stunden.


----------



## highfly78 (29. April 2011)

Negativ,Stef und ich rollen Sa schon,So is bei mir schlecht wegen Familie.

Wer also Sa Bock hat,14Uhr,Treffpunkt Altes Sägewerk (Kuchem) Jägerhausstr.1,wird ca 3Std. gefahren in lockeren Tempo


----------



## kurzer37 (30. April 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Negativ,Stef und ich rollen Sa schon,So is bei mir schlecht wegen Familie.
> 
> Wer also Sa Bock hat,14Uhr,Treffpunkt Altes Sägewerk (Kuchem) Jägerhausstr.1,wird ca 3Std. gefahren in lockeren Tempo



Werde Sonntag eine Runde laufen.Habe leider Spätschicht bei dem schönen Wetter. Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden habe und bin Ich in Urlaub.Danach können wir gerne wieder fahren oder in der Woche nochmal.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## muschi (30. April 2011)

Hallo, ich kenn euch zwar nicht würde aber gerne mitfahren, bleibt es bei dem Termin?

malario


----------



## highfly78 (30. April 2011)

Sry,muß leider absagen meine Felgen sind schlecht zentriert worden und somit fällt fahren für mich aus.Woher kommst du denn?Vllt können wir ja mitte der Woche das nachholen?

gruß Micha


----------



## muschi (30. April 2011)

Hi, ich komme aus Vaals, und wir können uns gerne absprechen.
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub.

malario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Mai 2011)

Wer will denn diesen Sonntag aufsatteln? Ich wollte vormittags starten bzw. bis spätestens 15:00 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Bick (6. Mai 2011)

Sonntag hätt ich Zeit. Was läge denn an? Trails, Trails, Trails?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Mai 2011)

wir haben schon was ausgemacht, Start um 11:00 in Zweifall, es geht über beide Gräben nach Roetgen und den Nordwanderweg zurück. Zwischenstop an der Eisdiele.
Gemütliches Tempo, anfängertauglich aber Trails, Trails, Trails.

Wir können gerne noch mal ne FAT mit viel WAB fahren nächste Woche.


----------



## highfly78 (8. Mai 2011)

Bei ner FAT wäre ich dabei,solang es nich Montag is,da bin ich schon mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.

Sagt einfach bescheid


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Mai 2011)

Möchte nächstes Wochenende jemand mit ins Kalltal? Samstag oder Sonntag, ist egal.


----------



## maik_87 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey hey..., wollt mal fragen ob jemand dieses Wochenende bock hat mit mir eine tour zu fahren... Und mr mal so die gegend hier nahe bringt... da ich erst seit ner Woche in aachen wohne.... ihr könnt auch gern ne pn schreiben wenn euch das lieber ist...

Da ich sehr oft gelsen hab das hier viele freerider unterwegs sind möchte ich noch hinzufügen das ich auf normale touren aus bin da ich ein "normales HT" besitze... ;-)


Danke schon mal im vorraus...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Mai 2011)

Wir können gerne zusanmmen fahren, bin auch nicht aufs Kalltal festgelegt, aber da war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Wo willst/kannst du losfahren und wie lange soll´s sein?


----------



## maik_87 (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin da flexibel.., also ich wohne in der innenstadt (nähe c&a)... Sag wo und ich komme hin.... und ob samstag oder sonntag ist mir auch egal uhrzeit auch... da ich noch nüscht geplant habe...um so mehr leutz mit fahren umso besser... ;-) Vob daher richte ich mich nach der mehrheit... oder sind wir so oder so nur zu zweit....!? sag einfach wann und wo.... -> ist am einfachsten... ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Mai 2011)

So, Termin für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11748
Da das Wetter nicht mehr so schön werden soll geht´s in den Aachener Wald, Kalltal wird verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin am Mittwoch den 8.06.2011 in Würselen und könnte ab 18.00 vielleicht auch schon ab 17.30 radeln, Treff- und Startpunkt müßte man halt genau ausmachen.

Frage: kann man sich dort irgend wo mit anschliesen ?

Einsatzgebiet, alles bis zu schönen technischen Trails, keine Sprünge.....
Dauer,  3-4 Stunden oder mehr ......
Strecke, Kilometer und Höhe in der Zeit alles machbar....

Vielleicht fährt dort eine Gruppe oder ein paar Radler wo mich als Gastfahrer mitnehmen würden.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Mai 2011)

Samstag knallt die Sonne wieder, deshalb: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11775

Start in Hamich, Einstieg wäre auch in Gressenich, Schevenhütte oder 5-Wege-Kreuzung für die Zweifaller möglich. Der Rückweg wird uns dann auch über Zweifall führen.


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde 
fahre Morgen um 15.30Uhr eine Feierabendrunde durch die Wälder.Also falls jemand lust hat einfach melden.
Dauer ca. 2Std.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo 
fahre am Freitag morgens eine gemütliche Runde,falls sich jemand anschließen möchte bitte melden.Treffpunkt bzw. Abfahrt gegen 10.30Uhr
Tel. 0160-97721676
Gruß

kurzer37


----------



## goawilli (2. Juni 2011)

Hi Micha
Wenn ich morgen zeitig wach bin ,dann fahre ich mit,den Rest dann morgen früh über Skype

gruß Willi


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juni 2011)

goawilli schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Wenn ich morgen zeitig wach bin ,dann fahre ich mit,den Rest dann morgen früh über Skype
> 
> gruß Willi



Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (3. Juni 2011)

Da wird der Micha sich aber freuen 

BTW: Ich kann leider nicht, muß arbeiten.


----------



## highfly78 (7. Juni 2011)

Die Herren...

...wie sieht es Freitag mit ner Fat aus,hätte so ab 17:30 Uhr Zeit???


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Die Herren...
> 
> ...wie sieht es Freitag mit ner Fat aus,hätte so ab 17:30 Uhr Zeit???



Würde gerne am Montag eine Runde fahren.Habe dann Frühschicht und möchte so gegen 15Uhr los.Wie sieht es aus?
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (8. Juni 2011)

Eimler-Tours,bin dabei!!!
15Uhr passt auch,sind vorher mit den Kids schwimmen.Was fahren wir denn???Trails,Trails und nochma Trails oder eher WAB???


----------



## Bick (8. Juni 2011)

Montag sieht gut aus. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juni 2011)

Bick schrieb:


> Montag sieht gut aus. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.



Das ist Super dann fahren wir schön langsam mit Trails für jeden.Denke wir sollten uns um 15:15Uhr auf den Weg machen.Muß arbeiten und dann Rad fertig machen das sollte von der Zeit her passen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2011)

Dann mach dir ma die Matschreifen drauf,wenn es nich grad schüttet wie aus Eimern werd ich kurz nach 15 Uhr bei dir oben sein.Falls du aber lieber net fahren willst,weil alles naß,sag bescheid,mir is es egal ob es ne Fango-Packung gibt.


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juni 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Dann mach dir ma die Matschreifen drauf,wenn es nich grad schüttet wie aus Eimern werd ich kurz nach 15 Uhr bei dir oben sein.Falls du aber lieber net fahren willst,weil alles naß,sag bescheid,mir is es egal ob es ne Fango-Packung gibt.



Klar will ich fahren  bis gleich.


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2011)

Ein Lob an den Reise-Leiter,wieder ne schöne Runde von Eimler-Tours.Die Trails waren schön un auch nich zu naß.
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Ein Lob an den Reise-Leiter,wieder ne schöne Runde von Eimler-Tours.Die Trails waren schön un auch nich zu naß.
> Bis zum nächsten mal



Vielen Dank für das Lob.Habe schon einen neuen Termin für Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.
Dauer ca.2Std. und es werden wieder einige Trails für jeden fahrbar dabei sein.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (14. Juni 2011)

Da muß ich passen,leider schon anderweitig verplant


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Juni 2011)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Da muß ich passen,leider schon anderweitig verplant



Wir halten auf jedenfall den Montagabend im Auge.


----------



## highfly78 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Herren,

is zwar was kurzfristig,aber wie sieht es mit ner Feiertagsrunde aus???Falls jemand Bock und Zeit hat,bitte Bescheid sagen,entweder Handy oder hier,werd nochma so um 13 Uhr hier nachschauen,ansonsten wie gesagt,uff Handy,wollte so um 14 Uhr los,je nach Wetterlage.Dauer und Richtung noch ungewiss,hauptsache radeln!!!


----------



## alter-stinker (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Sonntag 26/06/2011 eine kleine Tour fahren.

Ich darte so 40-50 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 700-800Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-....-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 09:30 Parkplatz Kaisers / Grabenstraße / Eschweiler .

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gerd,

ich wäre dabei, aber die Runde sind wir gerade gefahren. Kann ich dich für Roetgen begeistern? 
Termin Morgen 11:00 Uhr ab Zweifall: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11919

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Juni 2011)

icht mehr viel los hier, aber wir fahren trotzdem noch.
Nächste Termin Samstag 10:00 Uhr, Stolberg, Buschmühle, Eschweiler Wald, Steinbruch, usw. 
Will noch jemand mit? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11933


----------



## goawilli (1. Juli 2011)

Oki Doki bin dabei,bis morgen ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Juli 2011)

Dann haben wir noch einen zweiten einstiegspunkt: 10:30 EWV Willy-Brand-Platz


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juli 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> icht mehr viel los hier, aber wir fahren trotzdem noch.
> Nächste Termin Samstag 10:00 Uhr, Stolberg, Buschmühle, Eschweiler Wald, Steinbruch, usw.
> Will noch jemand mit? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11933




Am Nachmittag wäre ich dabei gewesen habe aber Frühschicht und muß noch nach E-weiler. Vor 16Uhr wäre nicht gegangen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goawilli (2. Juli 2011)

War ne nette Runde,freue mich schon auf´s nächste mal

Gruß Willi


----------



## goawilli (4. Juli 2011)

Hello
Morgen 16h wollte ich ne Runde fahren,dachte so an 2 - 2,5 std.
Treffpunkt Tankstelle Vicht,hab noch keine Strecke geplant,aber wird sich schon was finden.

Da wohl die meisten zu dieser Zeit noch arbeiten sind,oder keine Zeit haben,werde ich ne Runde Geocachen gehn 

Samstag könnte ich auch fahren,allerdings leider erst ab 15:30h ( Nachtschicht)

gruß Willi


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo
habe Urlaub und wollte am Donnerstag eine Runde biken.Abfahrt sollte gegen 10.30Uhr sein.Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo
habe Mittwoch und Donnerstag frei und wollte/möchte eine runde fahren.Mittwoch erst ab 13Uhr und oder Donnerstag Vormittag falls jemand noch mal fahren will melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## alter-stinker (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Sonntag 31/07/2011 eine kleine Tour fahren.

Ich darte so 40-50 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 700-800Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-....-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 10:00 Parkplatz Kaisers / Grabenstraße / Eschweiler .

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich steig in hamich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. August 2011)

Hallo
wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?Habe Frei und wollte gegen 10Uhr eine sehr gemütliche Runde fahren.Falls jemand lust hat melden.Dauer ca. 3Std. locker und leicht.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (4. August 2011)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?Habe Frei und wollte gegen 10Uhr eine sehr gemütliche Runde fahren.Falls jemand lust hat melden.Dauer ca. 13Std. locker und leicht.
> Gruß
> kurzer37



Lese ich da richtig???13 Std. is klar,nene du ohne mich,mir steckt Sonntag bestimmt noch die Nordschleife in den Beinen von daher,völl Spaß!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor Jahren an der Laufenburg Mountainbike gefahren...damals hat man uns sehr gute Trails gezeigt...hat jemand von euch eine gute Tour per GPX-Datei?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. September 2011)

Sind dann heute eine kleine Tour vom Indemann zur Laufenburg gefahren...hat echt Spaß gemacht an der Laufenburg!!! Aber vor Jahren als ich das erste mal dort gefahren bin fand ich es doch sehr krass...heute war es ein echter lockerer Spaß...wie die Zeit doch vergeht 

Am Ende waren es dann:

Distanz: 22,94km
Zeit: 1Std. 43Min
Durchschnitt: 13,3 km/h
Höhenunterschied: 266m

Kommen bestimmt nochmal wieder


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

mal sehen, ob wir das hier nochmal aufleben lassen können und noch mal mit ner größeren Gruppe fahren.
Wir wollten ab Montag regelmäßige FATs starten, die wohl mehr und mehr in Nightbike übergehen wird, also den Winter durch jeden Montag Start zwischen 17:30 und 19:00 Uhr, je nach dem wer wann so Zeit hat. Für Montag ist geplant: Eschweiler Wald, Indemann, Laufenburg. Treffpunkt Irgendwo zwischen Mausbach und Eschweiler

Diesen Sonntag steht auch eine Runde an, evt. kombiniert mit Cachen.

Wer Lust hat: SCHREIBEN


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde
möchte Morgen nach dem Werk eine Runde fahren,falls jemand lust hat um 15:30Uhr soll es los gehen. Dauer ca. 2,5Std schön langsam.
Gruß
kurzer37
Tel.0160-97721676


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Michael,

schade, wir haben schon den Sonntag eingeplant, ebenfalls langsam, Richtung Indemann, Blausteinsee.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> schade, wir haben schon den Sonntag eingeplant, ebenfalls langsam, Richtung Indemann, Blausteinsee.
> 
> Gruß, Mirco



Da bin ich auch wieder auf dem Werk.Hoffe wir fahren dieses Jahr doch nochmal zusammen.


----------



## branderstier (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leuts,

schöne Grüße vom Branderstier an alle Heisterner, Zweifaller, Mausbacher etc., etc., etc.,...........

Habe gerade Urlaub und bei dem Wetter wäre doch geil eine Runde zu drehen. Bin vom Tag und der Uhrzeit her variabel. Nur nicht Donnerstag abend, da fahren ich mit den Brand Riders um !8.15 ab Bahnhof.

Grüße und tschüß


----------



## kurzer37 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde
 hat jemand Lust am Samstag den 24.3.2012 so um 14Uhr 2Std. locker über WAB zu fahren? Ziel ist Kondition und Muskelaufbau beim Kurzen seine Haxe.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (18. März 2012)

15 Uhr würd mir besser passen. Dann lernst du auch ma mein WAB-Gerät kennen


----------



## kurzer37 (18. März 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> 15 Uhr würd mir besser passen. Dann lernst du auch ma mein WAB-Gerät kennen



Das passt auch bei mir.Habe Nachtschicht und dann bin Ich bestimmt wach.
15Uhr an der kathol. Kirche.
Gruß
Mikel


----------



## highfly78 (19. März 2012)

Ja juut,so halten wir das mal fest. Bis Samstag dann


----------



## highfly78 (20. März 2012)

Aaah, muß für Samstag absagen, is noch was dazwischen gekommen,viel Spaß


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Aaah, muß für Samstag absagen, is noch was dazwischen gekommen,viel Spaß



Ich werde fahren falls noch jemand mit möchte melden.


----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2012)

Ich werd versuchen es zu schaffen,kann aber nix versprechen,achja wenn dann kann ich es Fully aber zuhaus lassen,oder,für WAB brauch ich das nich


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Ich werd versuchen es zu schaffen,kann aber nix versprechen,achja wenn dann kann ich es Fully aber zuhaus lassen,oder,für WAB brauch ich das nich


Wenn du nicht mitfahren kannst dann fahre Ich um 14Uhr los falls ich dann wach bin.Es geht über WAB.Mit Trails muß Ich noch etwas warten wollte nicht wieder im Krankenhaus landen.


----------



## highfly78 (23. März 2012)

Ab 12 morgen kann ich mehr sagen,ich schreib dann ob oder nich


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Ab 12 morgen kann ich mehr sagen,ich schreib dann ob oder nich



Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (27. März 2012)

Hallo
werde Morgen um halb vier eine Runde fahren,falls jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (12. April 2012)

Hallo
jemand lust am Samstag eine Runde über WAB zu drehen?
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (12. April 2012)

Wieviel Uhr denn???


----------



## kurzer37 (13. April 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr denn???



Bin Zeitlich nicht gebunden.Wollte gegen Mittag los.
Können uns ja absprechen.


----------



## Viper74 (13. April 2012)

Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag auch eine kleinere Tour fahren.
Ich bin sonst auch immer im Stolberger Gebiet unterwegs.
Trefft Ihr Euch morgen? Wo?


----------



## highfly78 (13. April 2012)

Ich war heute, Wetter soll morgen eh nich so dolle werden,deswegen kurzfristig so entschieden.Viel Spaß morgen,hoffe das Wetter spielt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2012)

Viper74 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag auch eine kleinere Tour fahren.
> Ich bin sonst auch immer im Stolberger Gebiet unterwegs.
> Trefft Ihr Euch morgen? Wo?



Wollte um 12Uhr los für ca 2Std. über WAB. Tele.02402-71359
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo
hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mal eine runde für Anfänger - Wiedereinsteiger zu fahren?
Muß-wird aber sehr langsam weil Ich wegen meines Fußes erst wieder anfange.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2012)

Wann wollteste denn los und was wollteste fahren,Wab oder eher Trails?


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Wann wollteste denn los und was wollteste fahren,Wab oder eher Trails?



Nach dem Ich Heute wieder laufen war nach einem halben Jahr lieber WAB.Hoffe das Bick mitfährt das wäre noch mal toll.Abfahrt gegen 10.30Uhr für max. 2.5Std. denke Ich.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich raus,wenn wollte ich Trails shreddern,viel Spass


----------



## Viper74 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende eine Runde fahren, eher jedoch auch (einige) Trails, so 2,5-4 h und nicht zu schnell. Samstag oder Sonntag ist bei mir möglich.


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2012)

Mehr wie2std ist bei mir nicht,steck mitten im Umzug und wollte So einfach bisschen die Birne frei kriegen vom ganzen Streß,danach gehts weiter mir Renovieren. Aber können gerne zusammen fahren,werd so gegen 10 abfahren,Treffpunkt würd ich Vorschlagen Zweifall Kirche. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Viper74 (15. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut! Wetter sollte auch ok. sein. Dann bin ich gegen 10Uhr am Sonntag am Treffpunkt.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2013)

Möchte ab April bei besserem Wetter wieder fahren.Falls jemand auch noch mal fahren möchte bitte melden.
Lg
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2013)

Hi Michael,

genau das wollte ich auch schreiben, nur warst du schneller. Nach 2 Jahren Rückzug und genügend Bauarbeiten am Haus will ich mich auch mal wieder was mehr bewegen.
Da ich jetzt so lange Pause hatte wollte ich den Frühling aber noch kommen lassen...
soll ja dann bald soweit sein.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (27. März 2013)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> genau das wollte ich auch schreiben, nur warst du schneller. Nach 2 Jahren Rückzug und genügend Bauarbeiten am Haus will ich mich auch mal wieder was mehr bewegen.
> Da ich jetzt so lange Pause hatte wollte ich den Frühling aber noch kommen lassen...
> ...



Hatte zwar keinen Bau aber meine Haxe ist jetzt wieder Schrauben und Nagelfrei und nun kann es wieder losgehen.Freue mich endlich wieder mal zu fahren und besonders den Hasselbachgraben.
Gruß
Mikel


----------



## highfly78 (27. März 2013)

Dann sagt bescheid wenn ihr fahrt,auf Eimler-Tours hätte ich nochmal Bock. Bis Ende Mai hab ich zwar wenig Zeit aber irgendwie wird es sich einrichten lassen

Gruß Micha


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. März 2013)

Wir können ja mal den Sonntag nach Ostern für den Hasselbachgraben ins Auge fassen.


----------



## highfly78 (27. März 2013)

Urlaub


----------



## till86 (27. März 2013)

Hi!

Also wenn jemand Ostern Lust auf Hasselbach etc. hat einfach melden! Ich bin bei ner Tour dabei, oder mach auch gerne ne Tour inkl. Hasselbachgraben... und den anderen feinen Trails ;-)... 

Gruß Till


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. März 2013)

Heißt Urlaub du hast Zeit oder du bist weg?


----------



## highfly78 (30. März 2013)

Heißt das ich weg bin,bzw komm da wieder zurück


----------



## bobcat (3. April 2013)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren Rückzug und genügend Bauarbeiten am Haus will ich mich auch mal wieder was mehr bewegen.



...gute Idee Mirco

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch ein paar mal in eurer Geegnd unterwegs sein.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.

Dieser Sonntag würde sich eigentlich anbieten...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2013)

Habe ab Montag 8.4-14.4 Urlaub und möchte dann mal loslegen.Fahren werde ich aber erst bis max 30km denke Ich.Und sehr langsam weil Ich erst wieder reinkommen muß.Also falls jemand lust hat melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (11. April 2013)

Hallo
möchte am Samstag ca. 2Std fahren.Start gegen Mittag und langsam und leicht mit ein paar Trails.Da ich Morgen den ganzen Tag Unterwegs bin bitte auf Handy melden.
Tel. 016097721676
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. April 2013)

Das Wetter spielt ja jetzt endlich mit, aber ich hab zu viel Arbeit. Ab Montag werde ich anfangen keine Abendrunden zu drehen. Nächsten Sonntag dann Wehebach oder Hasselbachangraben. Start gegen 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## AC-Stef (14. April 2013)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Das Wetter spielt ja jetzt endlich mit, aber ich hab zu viel Arbeit. Ab Montag werde ich anfangen keine Abendrunden zu drehen. Nächsten Sonntag dann Wehebach oder Hasselbachangraben. Start gegen 11:00 Uhr.



Du meinst doch bestimmt *kleine* Abendrunden oder


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. April 2013)

So, die *kleinen* Abendrunden wären geschafft, meine Muskeln haben sehr wenig Erinnerung an diesen Job. 
Morgen dann eine relaxte Graben-Runde ab Solchbachtal, Start 15.00 Uhr. Wer Lust hat melden oder einfach kommen,nur nicht meckern wenn ich bergauf noch was kämpfen muss.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2013)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> So, die *kleinen* Abendrunden wären geschafft, meine Muskeln haben sehr wenig Erinnerung an diesen Job.
> Morgen dann eine relaxte Graben-Runde ab Solchbachtal, Start 15.00 Uhr. Wer Lust hat melden oder einfach kommen,nur nicht meckern wenn ich bergauf noch was kämpfen muss.



Leider zu Spät gesehen wäre gerne ein wenig mitgefahren.So fahre Ich Dienstag mal eine Runde.Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. April 2013)

Ja Schade, war ne schöne Tour, haben uns doch für die längere Runde entschieden und überlebt. Dienstag muss ich leider weg, dann hoffentlich das nächste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2013)

Es hat super geklappt.Bin Heute mit meinem Kollegen 49km gefahren und war bis Konzen Bahnhof und wieder zurück.Etwas dicke Beine und Aua Popo sonst ging es.Jetzt wird es Zeit mal ein paar Trails zu fahren.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Schlammknecht (10. Mai 2013)

Hi!
Ist dieser Thread irgendwie noch aktuell oder aktiv? Als Neu-Mausbacher würde ich mich über Bikegesellschaft sehr freuen!

Zum Gruße, S


----------



## miesel_ac (11. Mai 2013)

Hi Schlammknecht,

der Thread ist noch relativ aktiv. Werden ab und zu mal Termine für Touren rein geschrieben.
Bist du komplett neu in Stolberg?
Bin selber auch aus Mausbach und fahr 1-2 mal die Woche allerdings immer spontan.
Werde dir beim nächsten mal einfach mal schreiben.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schlammknecht (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Michael!

Yep, bin quasi im Einzug und lebe mit meiner Freundin in Mausbach! Bekannt ist mir die Gegend aber sehr gut, bike sehr viel hier, bzw. erforsche die Schlachtfelder des Hürtgenwaldes. 

Hätte schon Spaß daran, nicht immer alleine zu radeln und suche immer noch ein paar versteckte Steigungen / Trails.
Bislang jabe ich den AC Stadtwald, Euregio und vor allem das Wurmtal bereist.

Gerne auch spontan; derzeit bike ich von der Arbeit aus AC immer hin und her und nutze diese Zeit zum abstrampeln!

Eine gemeinsame Tour wäre sicherlich cool!

Grüße, Sascha


----------



## sesaaachen (14. Mai 2013)

Bin relativ neu in Brand. Fahre durch meinen Schichtdienst auch spontan. Würde mich auch mal anschließen.


----------



## Schlammknecht (14. Mai 2013)

Super!

Dann stelle ich einfach mal den *Sonntag, 19.05.2013, 11 Uhr *in den Raum! Mein Kumpel kommt auch mit. Zu klären wäre dann ein für alle günstiger Treffpunkt, z.B. der Schlangenberg in Breinig! Von da aus dann einfach mal los düsen...

Schlammige Grüße, Sascha


----------



## miesel_ac (14. Mai 2013)

Steht noch nicht genau fest aber Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich verhindert, danach die Woche Sonntag gleicher Ort und Zeit wäre ich dabei.


----------



## sesaaachen (14. Mai 2013)

Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten. Wieder mal steigt der Verdacht meine Seele an meinen Arbeitgeber verkauft zu haben


----------



## Schlammknecht (15. Mai 2013)

Immer diese Arbeitnehmer !!!

Prima, dann halten wir doch einfach mal den übernächsten *Sonntag, 26.05.2013 um 11 Uhr* fest! Treffpunkt: Schlangenberg-Breinig!
Wer weiß, vielleicht sammeln sich ja noch ein paar Radler mehr dazu!!!

Grüße, Sascha


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei, wenn ich nicht zu viel Arbeit habe. Auf dem Schlangenberg, darunter oder am Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammknecht (21. Mai 2013)

Unten am Parkplatz, bitte!

Prima, freu mich, S


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Mai 2013)

Bin noch verwirrt, kenne nur OBEN den Parkplatz, gegenüber von den Bockreitern, am Spielplatz. Bin ich da richtig?


----------



## Schlammknecht (22. Mai 2013)

UNTEN vom Schlangenberg, OBEN am Parkplatz bei den Bockreitern !


----------



## Schlammknecht (26. Mai 2013)

Moin! Wir kommen zu zweit und sind ca 10 Min später am Parkplatz gegenüber der Bockreiter! Bis gleich, S


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Mai 2013)

Sorry, hatte ganz vergessen abzusagen. Da ich zwei Tage auf Aussendienst war steht jetzt Büroarbeit an. wenn ich so raus gucke bin ich gar nicht böse drum. Da ich mir die Zeit selbst einteilen kann fahr ich lieber bei schönem Wetter. Vielleicht nächstes Mal...Viel Spaß heute.


----------



## Schlammknecht (27. Mai 2013)

Hai!
OK!


----------



## ratze (5. Juli 2013)

Wer Lust ??
[6.07.13] Rurseerunde bei schönsten Wetter !

Treffpunkt : 09:35 EWV Stolberg , 09:50 Satorius ( Fahrradladen) in Vicht
Strecke : Simonskall , Schmidt , Woffelsbach , Rurberg , Einruhr , Urfttalsperre , Schwammenauel , Heimbach , Zerkall.... dann mal schauen wie´s weiter geht !
Dauer: ca 6-7 Std
Tempo : locker , so das jeder mit kommt .
Evtl.. Mit Badeeinlage ( Kurz in den See )


grüße
ratze


----------



## Crazycube25 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin der Lars und bin vor kurzem nach Stolberg gezogen. Komme ursprünglich aus Duisburg... bin froh das ich durch meinen Umzug auch ein besseres Bikerevier als den Ruhrpott gefunden habe)) Fahre eigentlich nur cc, oder ab und an ein wenig All mountain. Suche eine Gruppe oder einen Partner an dem ich mich anschliessen kann.
Hoffe das ich hier an der richtigen Adresse bin und dieser Thread noch nicht ausgestorben ist...Also wer sich hier auch immer angesprochen fühlt und auch mal mehr als eine Sonntagstour fährt, bitte melden!!!! Suche noch einen trainingspartner für die Transalp im nächsten Jahr... Also kom op


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. August 2013)

Hi...
Wenn sich hier keiner findet. Schau mal auf www.mtb-biker.com vorbei. Das ist eine coole größere Gruppe bei dir aus der Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazycube25 (7. August 2013)

Merci,

danke für die Auskunft, aber ich glaube in der cross country szene ist da so ziemlich keiner vertreten...Naja , wer sucht der bekanntlich findet
Danke trotzdem...

Gruss Lars


----------



## Unknown (11. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, kurze frage.  Was für Sachen fahrt ihr ?? km, hm etc. würde mich da gegeben Falls mal anschließen. G Frank


----------



## Crazycube25 (11. August 2013)

Hey Frank,
bin im moment oft alleine unterwegs, fahre dann meist so um die 40-70km...mit rund 600-1000hm...also würde mich freuen wenn du lust hast mal ne runde zu drehen...

MfG 

Lars


----------



## Unknown (11. August 2013)

Crazycube25 schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> bin im moment oft alleine unterwegs, fahre dann meist so um die 40-70km...mit rund 600-1000hm...also würde mich freuen wenn du lust hast mal ne runde zu drehen...
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Ja sehr gerne. Hamich und Gressenich liegen ja nicht zuweit auseinander. Sag nur kurz bescheid wann es los geht oder du was planst. 
G Frank


----------



## Crazycube25 (12. August 2013)

Tip Top,
bekomme nächste woche mein Rad wieder, dann kann es los gehen. Können und ja auch [email protected] 
schreib mir einfach mal, dann machen wir was aus...
Gruß Lars


----------



## Unknown (12. August 2013)

Mach ich . Hihi 
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (5. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus würselen und suche noch bzw. wieder leute biken. wenn möglich würde ich mich euch gerne mal anschließen. habt ihr regelmäßige termine?

gruß
ralf


----------

